# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 ... مشاور نیاز نیست ...

## Saeed735

*اول یک برنامه ی کلی:** 



زیست*:(بخش اول خواندن فصول مربوط به زیست مولکولی و متابولیسم سلول یعنی فصل های ۱ و ۲  سال دوم + ۵ سال سوم + ۱ و ۲ پیش+8 پیش )
 

 (بخش دوم خواندن فصول  مربوط به دستگاههای بدن یعنی فصل های 3 و 4 و 5 و 6  و ۷ و  ۸ سال دوم البته قسمت های مربوط به جانوریش قسمت های مربوط به گیاهی در قسمت گیاهی خوانده شود + ۱، ۲، ۳، ۴ و ۱۱ سال سوم)


(بخش سوم خواندن فصول مربوط به ژنتیک یعنی فصل های 6 و ۷ و ۸ سال سوم + ۵ سال چهارم)


(بخش چهارم خواندن  فصول مربوط به گیاهی یعنی قسمتهای گیاهی فصل هایی از سال دوم و سوم مثل 3 و  6و8  سال دوم و غیره  + ۹ و ۱۰ سال سوم)


(بخش پنجم خواندن فصول مربوط به قارچ و باکتری و آغازیان یعنی فصول ۹، ۱۰ و ۱۱ پیش‌دانشگاهی)


(بخش ششم خواندن فصول متفرقه یعنی فصل های ۳، ۴، ۶ و ۷ سال چهارم)


البته شما میتونی جای  بخشها رو عوض کنی و مثلا بخش 2 رو به جای 6 یا بخش 5 رو به جای 4 بخونی هر  طور که به صلاحته و فکر میکنی با برنامت جور درمیاد بخون.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*شیمی*: (اول شیمی سال دوم بعد سوم و بعد پیش )


خیلی ها میگن شیمی نیاز به پایه و  ترکیب نداره و حتی از پیش هم شروع به خوندن کنی مشکلی نخواهی داشت. این نظر  درسته ولی به نظر من اگه سال دوم و سوم تا حد خوبی یادت هست اینکارو بکن و  اول  پیش بعد سوم و بعد دومو بخون ولی اگه اینطور نیست مجبوری که  اول از  سال دوم شروع کنی و به ترتیب پیش بری چون اینطوری بازدهی بهتری خواهی داشت.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*فیزیک*:( به ترتیب حرکت شناسی-دینامیک و حرکت دایره ای-کاروانژی-نوسان-امواج-پیش2-سال سوم-سال دوم-سال اول)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ریاضی*:(اول  از همه اگه تو پایت مشکل داری ریاضی سال اول و حل مشکل های احتمالی که تو  محاسبات داری و خواندن اتحادها و تجزیه و چند جمله ایها و غیره که در سال  اول آمده بعد به ترتیب معادلات و نامعادلات-ماتریس و دستگاه  معادلات-قدرمطلق و جزصحیح و معادلات مربوط بع آنها-تابع-تابع نمایی و  لگاریتم-آمار و مدل سازی-آنالیز ترکیبی و احتمال-مثلثات-حدو پیوستگی و  مجانب-دنباله وتصاعد-مشتق و کاربرد-انتگرال-مقاطع و هندسه مختصاتی-هندسه 1)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ادبیات*:(به  نظر من برای ادبیات اول مبحثی بخون یعنی اول آرایه های ادبی بعد تاریخ  ادبیات بعد قرابت معنایی بعد لغات و واژه نامه  بعد زبان فارسی و املا بعد  از اتمام اینها از کتاب پیش شروع کن به خوندن و چیزایی که از لغت و ارایه و  قرابت و املا و زبان فارسی یاد گرفتی روی متن درس پیاده کن و با یک کتاب  خوب مثل گاج سبز یا غیره چک کن و ببین که درست نوشتی یا نه)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*عربی*:(این درسو  حتما باید از سال اول دبیرستان شروع کنی و به ترتیب کتاب بری جلو ولی اگه  مشکلی داشتی باید از راهنمایی شروع کنی پس اگه عربیت ضعیفه اول برو سمت  عربی راهنمایی و مطمن باش زیاد وقتتو نخواهد گرفت....در ضمن سعی کن این درسم مبحثی بخونی اول قواعد بعد لغت بعد ترجمه و تعریبو درک مطلب)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*زبان خارجه*:(اول لغت بعد گرامر بعد ردینگ و کلوز)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*دینی*:(از پیش شروع کن بعد دوم و بعد سوم)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*اینو حتما بخونین....*
...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...



_دوم داشتن کتاب های تست مناسب و خوب که من  چند تا رو نام میبرم برای هر  درس....تو برو کتابخونه یا سایت اون  انتشارات و هر کدوم که از لحاظ سبک و روش مطالعه و سطح علمی باهات  سازگارترن رو بگیر در ضمن من دی وی دی توصیه نمیکنم ولی اگه کسی خواست بگه راهنمایی خواهم کرد:_ 
*

ادبیات*:   کتاب جامع ادبیات موضوعی گاج یا کتاب ادبیات جامع مهروماه(پنج گنج)  .....کتاب  قرابت معنایی هامون سبطی از نشردریافت یا قرابت معنایی نشرالگو....کتاب تاریخ ادبیات نشر  الگو یا  تاریخ ادبیات مصور از تخته سیاه....کتاب ارایه های ادبی مصور از تخته سیاه  یا جزوه ارایه های ادبی از هامون سبطی که میتونی  از نت دانلود کنی....کتاب  زبانفارسی هامون سبطی از نشر دریافت یا لقمه ی زبان فارسی مهروماه.




*عربی*:کتاب عربی کامل گاج یا خیلی سبز یا تخته سیاه البته گاج سفید هم کتاب بدی نیست.



*دینی*: کتاب جامع گاج یا نشر الگو.... کتاب لقمه دین زندگی مهروماه برای آیات(سبز رنگ) یا کتاب آیات و نکات گاج.




*زبان*: کتاب  جامع مبتکران از شهاب اناری یا کتاب نشر شبقره یا جامع گاج جامع خیلی سبزم خوبه...کتاب درک مطلب  به زبان  ساده مبتکران از اناری....کتاب تیک 8 گاج +کتاب 1201 لغت از سری  کتابهای  لقمه مهروماه.




*زمین*:کتاب زمین شناسی هفت چیزخیلی سبزیا کتاب زمین مهروماه یا نشر دریافت.




*ریاضی*: کتاب  جامع خیلی سبز یا مهروماه اگه واسه آموزش میخوای کوله پشتی.



*زیست*:کتاب  جامع گاج نقره ای یا سال به سال نشر الگو یا یا سال به سال خیلی سبز البته  کتاب  خوشخوان هم تعریفشو شنیدم .کتابای فاگوزیست فردین جوادی یا رنگین  کمان روح الله امراییم فوق العادن  کتاب تانک تست تخته سیاهم بدک نیست+ جزوه زیست مغناطیس ذهنی از استاد ارامش  که  حتما از نت دانلود کن.http://konkur.in/11638/%DA%A9%D8%AA%...%B0%D9%87.html




*فیزیک*: کتاب جامع گاج نقره ای یا کتاب نشر الگو یا خیلی سبز البته میگن فیزیکخوشخوان هم خوبه.(البته کتاب پایشو میتونی ازنت دان کنیhttp://s4.picofile.com/file/81807101...hkhan.pdf.html)




*شیمی*: کتاب مبتکران یا خیلی سبز یا جامع گاج البته کتاب شیمی جامع مهروماه هم بد نیست.










بالا اول کتابهای جامع مورد نیازو  نوشتم بعد کتابهای مبحثی مورد نیاز... در  ضمن اون کتابایی که اول نوشتم  کتابایی بودن که به نظر خودم از بقیه کتابهایی  که نوشتم یکمی بهتر بودن  البته این نظر منه شما تو کتابخانه یا تو  سایت های مربوط به کتب نمونه  هاشونو نگا کنین و هر کدومو که میپسندین  بگیرید.به هر حال باید خودت نگا  کنی و یکیو انتخاب کنی ما نمیتونیم نظرمونو  به کسی تحمیل کنیم چون سطح  علمی و روش خوندن ما ممکنه بسیار متفاوت  باشه...موفق باشین  







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*سوم:روشهای ایجاد  تمرکز و همینطور برقراری شرایط مطالعه خوبه و بعضی تکنیک های مطالعه:*




داﺷﺘﻦ   ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ  ﻳﻚ ﻣ ﻬﺎرت اﺳﺖ و اﻳﺠﺎد ﻣﻬﺎرت  در وﺟﻮد ﻫﺮﻛﺴﻲ ﻣﺤﺘﺎج اﺳﺘﻔﺎده از  ﺗﻜﻨﻴﻚ ﻫﺎﺳﺖ .ﻣﻬﻤﺘﺮﻳﻦ ﺗﻜﻨﻴﻚ اﻳﺠﺎد ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ  ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی ﻓﻌﺎل اﺳﺖ. ﻫﻴﭻ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ  ﻛﺮدهاﻳﺪ ﻛﻪ ﻫﻴﭻ  داﻧﺶ آﻣﻮزی در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی  رﻳﺎﺿﻴﺎت و ﺣﻞ ﻣﺴﺄﻟﻪ ﻫﺎ ﺑﺎ ﻣﺸﻜﻞ  ﻋﺪم ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﻣﻮاﺟﻪ ﻧﻴﺴﺖ .اﻳﻦ ﺑﺪان دﻟﻴﻞ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ  ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﺣﻞ ﻣﺴﺄﻟﻪ ﺷﻤﺎ درﮔﻴ ﺮ  ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻫﺴﺘﻴﺪ اﻣﺎ در ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی ﺻﺮف و  اﺻﻄﻼﺣﺎً ﺣﻔﻆ ﻛﺮدن اﻳﻦ درﮔﻴﺮی  وﺟﻮد ﻧﺪارد .ﺑﺮای آﻧﻜﻪ اﻳﻦ ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ در دروس  اﺻﻄﻼﺣﺎً ﺣﻔﻈﻲ ﻧﻴﺰ اﻳﺠﺎد ﺷﻮد و  ﺣﺘﻲ در دروس رﻳﺎﺿﻲ و  …ﻧﻴﺰ ﺗﻘﻮﻳﺖ ﮔﺮدد، ﺑﺎﻳﺪ  ﺗﻼش ﻛﻨﻴﻢ ﺗﺎ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی ﺧﻮد را  ﻓﻌﺎل ﻧﻤﺎﻳﻴﻢ و ﺧﻮد را درﮔﻴﺮ اﻳﻦ ﻣﻮﺿﻮع ﻛﻨﻴﻢ  .ﺑﺮای اﻳﺠﺎد درﮔﻴﺮی در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ  در ﺗﻤﺎﻣﻲ زﻣﺎﻧﻬﺎ و ﺗﻤﺎﻣﻲ دروس ﺗﻜﻨﻴﻚ ﻫﺎی زﻳﺮ  ﺑﺴﻴﺎر ﻣﻔﻴﺪ واﻗﻊ ﺧﻮاﻫﻨﺪ ﺷﺪ  :


۱-ﻃﺮح ﺳﺆال

ﻃﺮح  ﺳﺆال ﭘﻴﺶ از ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻌﻨﻲ  ﻗﺮاردادن ﺳﺆاﻻﺗﻲ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ ﺑﺎ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﻲ ﺧﻮاﻫﻴﻢ  ﭘﺎﺳﺦ آﻧﻬﺎ را ﺑﻴﺎﺑﻴﻢ. از  آﻧﺠﺎﻳﻴﻜﻪ درس را در ﻛﻼس ﺷﻨﻴﺪه اﻳﻢ، واﺿﺢ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ  ﻣﻲﺗﻮاﻧﻴﻢ ﭘﺮﺳﺸﻬﺎﻳﻲ را ﻣﻄﺮح  ﻧﻤﺎﻳﻴﻢ ﻳﺎ از ﺗﻜﺎﻟﻴﻒ ﻣﻌﻠﻢ اﺳﺘﻔﺎده ﻛﻨﻴﻢ .اﻳﻦ  ﺗﻜﻨﻴﻚ ذﻫﻦ ﺷﻤﺎ را وادار ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﺪ  ﺗﺎ ﺑﻪ ﻃﻮر ﻓﻌﺎﻻﻧﻪ و ﺑﺎ ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ، دﻗﺖ ﻛﺎﻓﻲ،  اﻧﮕﻴﺰه و ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺑﭙﺮدازد  .در ﺿﻤﻦ ﺧﻮاﻧﻨﺪه را ﻓﻌﺎ ل و ﻋﻤﻴﻘﺎً درﮔﻴﺮ  ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﺪ .ﻓﺮد ﺑﺮای ﻳﺎﻓﺘﻦ  ﭘﺎﺳﺦ ﺳﺆاﻻت ﺧﻮ د، ﺑﺎﻳﺴﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺣﻮاس ﺧﻮد  را ﺣﻔﻆ ﻛﻨﺪ زﻳﺮا در ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ  ﻧﻤﻲﺗﻮان ﺑﺪون ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﭘﺎﺳﺦ ﺳﺆاﻻت را ﭘﻴﺪا  ﻛﺮد .ﺑﻌﺪ از ﺧﻮاﻧﺪن ﻣﻄﻠﺐ و ﻳﺎ ﻃﺮح  ﺳﺆال ﻣﻴﺰان ﻓﺮاﮔﻴﺮی ﺧﻮد را ارزﺷﻴﺎﺑﻲ  ﻛﺮده ﺑﻪ ﻧﻘﺎط ﻗﻮت و ﺿﻌﻒ ﺧﻮد ﭘﻲ ﻣﻲﺑﺮﻳﺪ  .ﻃﺮح ﺳﺆال ﺳﺒﺐ ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد ﺧﻮاﻧﻨﺪه در  ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﺎت ﺑﻌﺪی ﺑﺮای از ﺑﻴﻦ ﺑﺮدن ﻧﻘﺎط ﺿﻌﻒ  ﺧﻮد، ﺑﺎ دﻗﺖ ﺑﻴﺸﺘﺮی ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻛﻨﺪ  .

***(نحوه انجام طرح سوال در یک کلام:طرح سوال در مرحله پیش خوانی صورت میگیرد یعنی شما قبل از خواندن درس صفحات جزوه یا کتاب را یک بار ورق بزنید و به شکل ها و سرتیترها توجه کنید و درباره ی آنها از خود سوال کنید و سعی کنید اگر در سرتیترها و بزرگ نوشته های متن که در حال نظاره ی آنها برای پیش خوانی هستید اگر سوالی وجود دارد پاسخگوی آن باشید البته نباید حتما جوابتان درست باشد چون شما در حال پیش خوانی هستید و تقریبا اطلاعات زیادی از درسی که قرار است بخوانید ندارید)***



۲-ﺗﻨﺪﺧﻮاﻧﻲ

ﺗﻨﺪﺧﻮاﻧﻲ  ﺑﺎﻋﺚ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ و ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺑﻴﺸﺘﺮ و  ﻓﻬﻤﻴﺪن ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ و در ﻧﺘﻴﺠﻪ ﺑﺎﻋﺚ ﻳﺎدﮔﻴﺮی ﺑﻬﺘﺮ ﻣﻲ  ﺷﻮد .ﻓﻜﺮ و ذﻫﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺎدر اﺳﺖ  ﻫﺰاران ﻛﻠﻤﻪ را در دﻗﻴﻘﻪ از ﺧﻮد ﻋﺒﻮر دﻫﺪ  .وﻟﻲ اﮔﺮ ﺳﺮﻋﺖ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﺎ ﭘﺎﻳﻴﻦ  ﺑﺎﺷﺪ، ذﻫﻦ، وﻗﺖ اﺿﺎﻓﻲ ﻣﻲ آورد و ﻧﺎﭼﺎر ﺑﻪ  اﻳﻦ ﺷﺎﺧﻪ و آن ﺷﺎﺧﻪ ﻣﻲ ﭘﺮد و در  ﻧﺘﻴﺠﻪ، ﺣﻮاس ﭘﺮﺗﻲ اﻳﺠﺎد    ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد .ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ  ﺳﺮﻳﻊ ﻳﺎ ﺗﻨﺪﺧﻮاﻧﻲ، ﻓﺮﺻﺖ ﺟﻮﻻن ﺑﻪ  ذﻫﻦ ﻧﻤﻲ دﻫﺪ و ﺳﺒﺐ ﺑﺮﻗﺮاری ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺣﻮاس  ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد. 

***(نحوه انجام تند خوانی در یک کلام:زیاد به عمق مطلب توجه نکنید.هنگام مطالعه سرت رو تکون ندهید فقط چشمها به دنبال خط کتاب درسی یا جزوه حرکت کنند حدالامکان با یک مداد(یا انگشت خود) زیر خطوط درس به پیش بروید تا گم کردن خطوط(احیانا) وقت شما را نگیرد)***


۳-ﺧﻮاﻧﺪن اﺟﻤﺎﻟﻲ

روش  ﺧﻮاﻧﺪن اﺟﻤﺎﻟﻲ، ﻣﺒﺘﻨﻲ اﺳﺖ ﺑﺮ ﻳﻚ  ﻧﻤﻮﻧﻪ ﮔﻴﺮی ﺳﺮﻳﻊ از ﻧﻜﺎت اﺳﺎﺳﻲ و ﺻﺮف ﻧﻈﺮ  ﻛﺮدن از ﺟﺰﺋﻴﺎت. در اﻳﻦ روش،  ﺧﻮاﻧﻨﺪه، ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ را ﺳﺎزﻣﺎنﺑﻨﺪی ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﺪ و  آﻧﮕﺎه ﻫﺪف از ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺧﻮد را ﻣﺸﺨﺺ  ﻛﺮده، ﻣﻘﺪار زﻣﺎن ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ و ﻣﻴﺰان دﺷﻮاری  ﻛﺘﺎب را ﺗﺨﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﻲ زﻧﺪ و ﺳﭙﺲ از  ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺳﺆال ﻛﺮدن، ﻛﻨﺠﻜﺎوی، ﻋﻼﻗﻪ، دﻗﺖ و  ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺣﻮاس ﺧﻮد را اﻓﺰاﻳﺶ ﻣﻲ دﻫﺪ.


۴-ﺟﺪﻳﺖ در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ

ﺑﻪ  ﻣﺤﺾ ﻧﺸﺴﺘﻦ ﭘﺸﺖ ﻣﻴﺰ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ، ﺧﻮاﻧﺪن  را ﺑﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺖ ﺷﺮوع ﻛﻨﻴﺪ .زﻳﺮا اﮔﺮ ﺳﺮﻳﻊ  ﻣﺸﻐﻮل ﺑﻪ ﻛﺎر ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺷﻮﻳﺪ، ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺣﻮاس  زود ﺑﻪ دﺳﺖ ﻣﻲ آﻳﺪ .اﻳﻦ ﺿﺮباﻟﻤﺜﻞ  ﭼﻴﻨﻲ را از ﻳﺎد ﻧﺒﺮﻳﺪ ﻛﻪ “ﻃﻮﻻﻧﻲ ﺗﺮﻳﻦ  ﻣﺴﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﺑﺎ اوﻟﻴﻦ ﻗﺪم آﻏﺎز ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد.”  ﺷﻚ و ﺗﺮدﻳﺪ ﻣﻮﺟﺐ ﺣﻮاس ﭘﺮﺗﻲ ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد و  ﺗﺨﻴﻼت واﻫﻲ اﻳﺠﺎد ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﺪ .اﺟﺎزه ﻧﺪﻫﻴﺪ  ﭼﻴﺰی ﺟﺰ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ذﻫﻦ ﺷﻤﺎ را ﺑﻪ ﺧﻮد  ﻣﺸﻐﻮل ﻛﻨﺪ .ﺗﺼﻤﻴﻢ ﺑﮕﻴﺮﻳﺪ و ﻣﻘﺪار زﻣﺎﻧﻲ  را ﺑﺮای ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﺸﺨﺺ ﻛﻨﻴﺪ و ﺧﻮد را  ﺑﻪ ﻣﺪت ﺧﺎص زﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺤﺪود ﻛﻨﻴﺪ .ز  ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ دﺳﺖ ﻧﻜﺸﻴﺪ و اداﻣﻪ دﻫﻴﺪ اﻣﺎ زﻣﺎن  ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ را در اﻳﻦ زﻣﺎن ا ﺑﻴﺶ از  ﺣﺪ ﻃ ﻮﻻﻧﻲ ﻧﻜﻨﻴﺪ. در ﺿﻤﻦ در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ وﺳﻮاس  ﺑﻪ ﺧﺮج ﻧﺪﻫﻴﺪ و ﻣﺮﺗﺐ ﺑﻪ ﻋﻘﺐ  ﺑﺮﻧﮕﺮدﻳﺪ . ﺑﻪ ﺧﻮدﺗﺎن ﺗﻠﻘﻴﻦ ﻛﻨﻴﺪ ﻛﻪ ﻓﺮد  ﺑﺎارادهای ﻫﺴﺘﻴﺪ و ﻣﻲﺗﻮاﻧﻴﺪ ﻫﺮ  درﺳﻲ را ﺑﻪ ﺧﻮﺑﻲ ﻳﺎد ﺑﮕﻴﺮﻳﺪ .ﺟﺪی ﺑﺎﺷﻴﺪ و ﺑﺎ  ﻋﻼﻗﻪ و اﻧﮕﻴﺰه ﺑﻪ ﻛﺎر ﺧﻮد  ﺑﭙﺮدازﻳﺪ  .


۵-ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ و ﻣﻮﺿﻮع آن

ﻋﻼﻗﻪ  ﺑﻪ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺷﺎﻳﺪ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﺎﻛﺘﻮر  اﻳﺠﺎد ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ اﺳﺖ .واﺿﺢ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ در ﺻﻮرت  ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻄﻠﺐ ﺣﻮاس ﻣﺎ ﭘﺮت ﻧﻤﻲ ﺷﻮد  .ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ دارﻳﻢ و ﺑﺎ ﻋﻼﻗﻪ و دﻗﺖ ﻛﺎر را  اﻧﺠﺎم ﻣﻲ دﻫﻴﻢ و اﻳﻦ ﺑﺴﻴﺎر ﻋﺎﻟﻲ اﺳﺖ  .اﻣﺎ آﻧﭽﻪ اﻣﺮوز ﻣﻮرد ﺳﺆال ﻗﺮار ﻣﻲ  ﮔﻴﺮد اﻳﻦ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ در ﻣﺴﻴﺮ درس ﺧﻮاﻧﺪن  ﺑﺮای ﻫﻤﻪ درﺳﻬﺎﻳﻲ وﺟﻮد دارد ﻛﻪ ﺑﻪ  آﻧﻬﺎ ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﻣﻨﺪ ﻧﻴﺴﺘﻴﻢ اﻣﺎ ﺑﺎﻳﺪ ﺑﺨﻮاﻧﻴﻢ و  اﻣﺘﺤﺎن ﺑﺪﻫﻴﻢ .واﺿﺢ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ ﻫﻴﭽﻜﺲ  ﻧﻤﻲﺗﻮاﻧﺪ اﻳﻨﻬﻤﻪ دروس ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ را دوﺳﺖ  داﺷﺘﻪ ﺑﺎﺷﺪ ﭘﺲ ﺑﺎﻳﺪ ﻋﻼﻗﻪای را در اﻳﻦ  ﻣﻮارد در ﺧﻮد اﻳﺠﺎد ﻛﻨﻴﻢ .ﻣﺜﻼً ﻋﻼﻗﻪ  ﺑﻪ رﺷﺘﻪای ﻛﻪ ﻣﻲﺧﻮاﻫﻴﻢ در آﻳﻨﺪه و در  داﻧﺸﮕﺎه اداﻣﻪ دﻫﻴﻢ و اﻳﻦ دروس ﻧﻴﺰ  ﻣﺴﻴﺮ رﺳﻴﺪن ﺑﻪ آﻧﻬﺎﺳﺖ. ﻳﻜﻲ دﻳﮕﺮ از  راﻫﻬﺎﻳﻲ ﻛﻪ ﻣﻲﺗﻮاﻧﺪ ﺑﻪ ﻣﺎ اﻧﮕﻴﺰه ﺑﺪﻫﺪ،  ﻛﺴﺐ ﻣﻮﻓﻘﻴﺖ اﺳﺖ .اﮔﺮ ﻛﺴﻲ ﺣﺘﻲ در  درﺳﻲ ﻛﻪ ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﻣﻨﺪ ﻧﻴﺴﺖ، ﻧﻤﺮه ی ﺧﻮﺑ ﻲ ﻛﺴﺐ  ﻛﻨﺪ و در اﻣﺘﺤﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻮﻓﻖ ﺷﻮد،  ﻳﻘﻴﻨﺎً ﺑﺪﻧﺒﺎل اداﻣﻪ ی ﻛﺎر و ﻳﺎدﮔﻴﺮی ﺧﻮاﻫﺪ رﻓﺖ  و ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﻣﻨﺪ ﺧﻮاﻫﺪ ﺷﺪ زﻳﺮا  ﺑﻪ ﺧﻮدی ﺧﻮد ﻣﻮﻓﻘﻴﺖ زﻳﺒﺎ و دوﺳﺖ داﺷﺘﻨﻲ اﺳﺖ .ﭘﺲ  ﺑﻪ ﻫﺪف ﻧﻬﺎﻳﻲ ﺧﻮد ﻓﻜﺮ ﻛﻨﻴﺪ  و ﺗﻼش ﻛﻨﻴﺪ در ﺗﻤﺎم دروس و ﺑﺨﺼﻮص دروﺳﻲ ﻛﻪ ﭼﻨﺪان  ﻋﻼﻗﻪای ﺑﻪ آﻧﻬﺎ ﻧﺪارﻳﺪ،  ﺑﺮای ﻳ ﻜﺒﺎر ﻫﻢ ﻛﻪ ﺷﺪه ﻣﻮﻓﻘﻴﺖ ﻛﺴﺐ ﻛﻨﻴﺪ .

۶-ﺑﮕﻮﻳﻴﺪ ﻧﻪ

اﺟﺰاه  ﻧﺪﻫﻴﺪ دوﺳﺘﺎن و ﻋﻮاﻣﻞ ﺑﻴﺮوﻧﻲ  زﻣﺎن و ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ رﻳﺰی ﺷﻤﺎ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺗﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﺧﻮد ﻗﺮار  دﻫﻨﺪ .وﻗﺘﻲ ﺗﺼﻤﻴﻢ ﻣﻲ ﮔﻴﺮﻳﺪ و  ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ رﻳﺰی ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﻴﺪ، ﺑﻪ ﺳﺎﻳﺮ ﻋﻮاﻣﻞ ﺑﻴﺮوﻧﻲ  “ﻧﻪ” ﺑﮕﻮﻳﻴﺪ .درﺳﺖ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ ﺣﻀﻮر  در ﮔﺮوه ﻫﻤﺴﺎﻻن ﻣﺆﺛﺮ اﺳﺖ و ﺣﺘﻲ ﺑﻪ ﻟﺤﺎظ  ﺷﺨﺼﻲ ﺑﺮای ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﺴﻴﺎر ﻣﻔﻴﺪ ﻣﻲﺑﺎﺷﺪ  اﻣﺎ اﻳﻦ ﻧﺒﺎﻳﺪ ﺑﺎﻋﺚ ﺷﻮد ﻛﻪ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ ﻫﺎی  ﺷﻤﺎ ﺟﺪی ﮔﺮﻓﺘﻪ ﻧﺸﻮد .
ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﺮﻧﺎ ﻣﻪ دار ﻳﺪ و ﺑﺎﻳﺪ اﺟﺮا ﻛﻨﻴﺪ. 


۷-ﻳﺎدداﺷﺖ ﺑﺮداری ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ

ﻳﺎدداﺷﺖﺑﺮداری  در ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺑﺎﻋﺚ  ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺣﻮا س و ﺑﻬﺘﺮ ﺑﻪ ﺧﺎﻃﺮ ﺳﭙﺮدن ﻣﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد .اﻳﻦ  ﻛﺎر اﮔﺮ ﺑﺪرﺳﺘﻲ اﻧﺠﺎم  ﺷﻮد، ﻛﺎری ﻓﻌﺎﻻﻧﻪ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﺮﻳﻦ اﺛﺮ آن ﺑﺮ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی  ﺷﻤﺎ اﻳﺠﺎد ﻓﻌﺎﻟﻴﺖ و  درﮔﻴﺮ ﻛﺮدن ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﺎ ﻣﻮﺿﻮع ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﻲﺑﺎﺷﺪ و ﻫﻤﻴﻦ اﻣﺮ  اﻳﺠﺎد ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ  را ﻣﻮﺟﺐ ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد . ﻫﻤﺎﻫﻨﮕﻲ ﭼﺸﻢ و ﻣﻐﺰ و ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺐ اﻳﻦ دو  ﺑﺎ ﻗﻮه ی ﻻﻣﺴﻪ در ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ  ﻧﻮﻋﻲ ﻳﺎدﮔﻴﺮی ﭼﻨﺪﺑﻌﺪی را اﻳﺠﺎد ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﺪ ﻛﻪ ﻛﻴﻔﻴﺖ  ﻓﻬﻢ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ و ﺳﺮﻋﺖ ﻳﺎدﮔﻴﺮی  را ﺗﺎ ﻣﻴﺰان ﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﺗﻮﺟﻬﻲ اﻓﺰاﻳﺶ ﻣﻲ دﻫﺪ  .


***(راههای خلاصه نویسی:من به هیچ وجه خلاصه نویسی را توصیه نمیکنم حاشیه نویسی بهترین کار است به این شکل که شما یک منبع اولیه دارید که میتواند یک کتاب یا جزوه باشد آن را بخوانید بعد اگر از جاها و مطالعه ی منابع دیگر نکاتی را بدست آوردید که در منبع اولیه نبود بدان اضافه کنید یا اگر تست زدید و نکات جدیدی بدست آوردید بدان اضافه کنید---ولی خلاصه نویسی هم بهترین روش را میگویم برای کسانی که لازم است یک برگ a4 را به 4 بخش مساوی تقسیم کنید متن را که میخوانید هم زمان به کلمات مهم و کلیدی توجه کنید(به کلمات جزیی توجه نکنید) و وارد برگه اتان بکنید...به تناسب متن کلمان کلیدی را میتوانید به صورت خطی یا خورشیدی یا جدولی یا شبکه ای وارد برگه کنید....فن خطی  به این صورت است که کلمات مهم را پست هم مینویسید و بین آنها فلش خواهد بود...فن خورشیدی برای جاهایی خوب است که شما یک موجود دارید و کلی ویژگی که در این صورت باید اسم موجود را در وسط دایره ی خورشید بکشید و خطوط خورشید را بکشید و در مقابلش ویژگی های مربوطه را بنویسید...فن جدولی هم برای مکانهایی خوب است که شما چند تا چیز را میتوانید باهم مقایسه کنید یک جدول بکشید و به طور مقایسه ای بنویسید ....فن شبکه ای هم به این شکل است که موضوع اصلی را در ابتدا مینویسید بعد از آن شاخه هایی را جدا میکنید و ادامه را در جلوی شاخه ها مینویسید)***  


۸-ﺑﻪ دﻧﺒﺎل ﺳﻜﻮت ﻣﻄﻠﻖ ﻧﺒﺎﺷﻴﺪ

ﻳﻜﻲ  از ﺑﺎورﻫﺎی ﻧﺎدرﺳﺖ در زﻣﻴﻨﻪ آن اﺳﺖ  ﻛﻪ ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ در ﻓﻀﺎی ﻛﺎﻣﻼً ﺳﺎﻛﺖ و آرام  اﺗﻔﺎق    ی ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﻣﻲاﻓﺘﺪ ﺣﺎل آﻧﻜﻪ  ﭼﻨﻴﻦ ﻧﻴﺴﺖ .واﺿﺢ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ ﻳﻚ ﻣﺤﻴﻂ ﭘﺮ  ﺳﺮوﺻﺪا ﺑﺮای ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻧﻴﺴﺖ اﻣﺎ اﻳﻦ  ﺑﻪ ﻣﻌﻨﻲ ﺳﻜﻮت ﻣﻄﻠﻖ ﻧﻤﻲﺑﺎﺷﺪ .ﺗﻮﺟﻪ  ﻛﻨﻴﺪ ﻛﻪ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﺑﺮ وﺟﻮد ﭼﻨﻴﻦ ﻣﻜﺎن ﻛﺎﻣﻼً  آراﻣﻲ ﻛﻪ ﭘﻴﺪا ﻛﺮدن آن در ﺷﻜﻞ  اﻣﺮوزی زﻧﺪﮔﻲ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺴﻴﺎر ﻣﺸﻜﻞ اﺳﺖ، ﺗﻜﻠﻴﻔﻲ را  ﺑﺮ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺗﺤﻤﻴﻞ ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﺪ ﻛﻪ از  اﻧﺠﺎم آن ﻋﺎﺟﺰﻳﺪ و اﻳﻦ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺷﻤﺎ ﻳﻚ ﻓﻜﺮ داﺋﻢ را  ﺑﺮای ﺧﻮد اﻳﺠﺎد ﻛﺮدهاﻳﺪ ﻛﻪ  ﭼﺮا ﻣﻦ ﻧﻤﻲﺗﻮاﻧﻢ اﻳﻦ ﻓﻀﺎ را اﻳﺠﺎد ﻛﻨﻢ و اﻳﻦ ﻓﻜﺮ  ﻫﻤﺎن ﺗﻔﻜﺮ ﻣﻨﻔﻲ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ  ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺷﻤﺎ را ﻣﻴﮕﻴﺮد .ﭘﺲ ﺑﺎ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﺑﻪ داﺷﺘﻪ ﻫﺎﻳﺘﺎن  ﺑﻬﺘﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﺤﻴﻂ را  ﺑﺮﮔﺰﻳﻨﻴﺪ.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- _چهارم مهارتهای مرور:_..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::.. و



*تست زنی:*..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::..

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



_پنجم :برنامه ریزی روزانه_ 




برنامه ریزی روزانه یک کار شخصی است و با توجه به شرایط خودتان باید صورت گیرد ...در برنامه ریزی روزانه به یاد داشته باشید که برای دروسی که در یک روز مطالعه خواهی کرد ساعت تعیین کنید ولی مقدار زمان نباید خیلی زیاد باشد که از خواندن ان درس خسته بشوید و نه آنقدر کم باشد که نتوانید آن درس را به طور کامل مطالعه کنید:

برنامه پیشنهادی(یعنی میتونید از روش برای خودتون برنامه بریزید .باتوجه به شرایط خودتون) برای تجربی ها که رشته های دیگر هم میتوانند آن را برای خود مشابه سازی کنند:اعداد مقابل نشانگر  تعداد ساعت مطالعه است.


امروز:زیست(3)-دینی(1/5)-فیزیک(2)-زبان(1)-شیمی(2/5)

فردا:زیست(3)-ادبیات(1/5)-فیزیک(2)-عربی(1)-ریاضی(2/5)

من درس زیست رو باید هر روز بخوانم....فیزیک هم حجم   زیادی دارد پس آنرا هم میخوانم-جای شیمی و ریاضی را هم یک روز یک بار عوض   میکنم...البته شما میتوانید در یک محدوده ی چند ماهه عمل کنید و یک یا دو   درس را حذف کنید و دروس دیگری را در آن چند ماه بخوانید بعدگذشت آن محدوده   دروسی را که تمام کرده اید را کنار بگذارید(البته برایشان تست بزنید تا   فراموش نشود)و دروس جدید را در برنامه جای دهید.شاید از این حرف من برداشت  غلط شود که منظور من حذف درس هاست نه اینطور نیست من میگم مثلا شما بیاید  بگید تو سه ماه آینده فیزیک . زیست .عربی.ادبیات بخونم شیمی و ریاضی و زبان  و دینی رم بگذارم بعد این سه ماه نه اینکه درسی رو حذف کنید....بعد سه ماه  که فیزیک و زیست و عربی و ادبیات تموم شد براشون  یه وقتی رو اختصاص بدید  وتست بزنید و مرورشون کنید تا یادتون نره بعدشم برید سراغ ریاضی و شیمی و  زبان و دینی....البته اینو بگم زیست همیشه باشه دربرنامتون


*
نحوه برنامه ریزی برای ازمون:


درسایی که قراره دو هفته ی دیگه    ازمون بدی رو به دو بخش تقسیم کن...این هفته نصفشو بخون...مرورهاشو بکن و    تست بزن....هفته ی دیگه هم قسمت بعدیشو بخون...

مثلا قراره 30 صفحه ریاضی...
40 صفحه فیزیک...
22 صفجه دینی...
12 صفحه عربی...
و...
.
.
.
تو آزمون بیاد...

هفته ی اول...یک دوم از برنامرو اجرا میکنی.... 15 صفحه ریاضی...20 صفحه فیزیک و 11 صفحه دینی ...6 صفحه عربی بخون...هفته ی دومم بقیشو میخونی...


حالا ببین هر اندازه درس که برای این هفته مشخص    کردی چند جلسه زمان میخان مثلا: اون 15 صفحه ریاضیو رو تو یک هفته توی چند    جلسه میتونی تموم کنی؟مثلا میگی 15 صفحه 

ی ریاضی رو تو 3 جلسه تمومم...20 صفحه ی فیزیک رو توی 4 جلسه...5/5صفحه ی    دینی رو توی توی یک جلسه میخونم...6 صفحه ی عربیم توی یه جلسه تمومم...



حالا با توجه به جلسات برنامه روزانتو بریز:




شنبه:یک چهارم فیزیک ...یک سوم ریاضی...و همه ی دینی...



1شنبه:دو چهارم فیزیک....دو سوم ریاضی...به    جای دینی درسی رو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و تا حالا نخوندیو بخون..چون  من   فقط چند تا درس رو مثال زدم...همه ی دروس رو که نمیشه تو 

یه روز خوند...مثلا ما 6 صفحه هم عربی داریم ...شنبه تو برنامه    ننداختم...تا اول دینی رو تموم کنم...امروز که دینی تموم شد عربی رم میارم    تو برنامه...



2 شنبه:سه چهارم فیزیک...سه سوم ریاضی...به جای دینی و عربی که تمومه یه درسو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و تا حالا نخوندیو بخون...ینی یه درس جدیدو بیار تو برنامه...


 
3شنبه:چهارچهارم فیزیک...به    جای ریاضی و دینی و عربی که تموم شده یه درسو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و   تا  حالا نخوندیو بخون...ینی یه درس جدیدو بیار تو برنامه...



4شنبه:مرور و تست زنی برای درسهایی که خوندی...مرور دورسی که شنبه و یکشنبه خوندم...



5شنبه:مرور و تست برای دروسی که خوندی...مرور دروسی که دوشنبه و سه شنبه خوندم...



جمعه:روز جبران عقب ماندگی....میتونی تست هم بزنی....




...بعد از این هفته ی بعد هم به این روال پیش برو...



فقط برای دروس بازه ی مطالعاتی تعیین کن..مثلا    ساعت 8 تا 10 ریاضی..10 ونیم تا 12 عربی و غیره...چون اگه اینطور پیش نری    برنامت کلا بهم میخوره و یهو میبینی یه روزه داری 

میخونی و هنوز زیست تموم نشده...



--در ضمن سعی کن هفته ی اول کمتر عمومی بخونی و بیشتر روی دروس اختصاصی فوکوس کن..تو هفته ی دوم کم کم عمومیا بیشتر شن..

*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_ششم: چند توصیه ی مهم

_
--تعداد ساعات مطالعه مهم نیست که مثلا امروز 8 ساعت خوندم یا 10 ساعت تا آنجایی که کشش دارید بخوانید.

--زمان خاصی را برای استراحت قرار ندهید زمانی که احساس خستگی میکنید   مطالعه را قطع کرده و باتوجه به میزان خستگی خود مدتی را استراحت کنید.یعنی فصلی را که میخواهید بخوانید  به چند بخش تقسیم کنید در پایان هر بخش دراز بکشید و به هیچ چیز فکر نکنیدو یک استراحت جزیی بکنید بعد از پایان فصل هم یک استراحت کلی بکنید.

--از مواد شیرین و انژی زا در هنگام مطالعه استفاده کنید البته نباید مانع درس خواندتان بشود و به جای درس مشغول خوردن آن شوید.

--روزانه 8 ساعت خواب شبانه لازم است در ضمن ظهر ها هم نیم ساعت تا 45 دقیقه بخوابید.

--موانع ذهنی را که باعث میشود از برنامه عقب بمانید را حذف کنید.

--برای یادگیری بخوانید نه برای تمام کردن.

--مطالب را حفظ نکنید بلکه با روشهای مختلف به یاد بسپارید دروس به اصطلاح  حفظی را تصویر سازی و رمزگردانی کنید و دروس محاسباتی را بدون اثبات قبول  نکنید.

_

_

--نظر در مورد دی وی دیهای آموزشی:نمیشه  گفت که یکی از  موسسات بهترینه  و همه دی وی دی ها رو از یک موسسه  گرفت...هر موسسه ای تو یکی دوتا درس  اغلبا بهترینه....اینم مونده  به خودت  اگه از کتابهای کمک اموزشی یاد  میگیری همونارو بخون ولی اگه نیاز  میبینی  یکی این مباحثو بهت توضیح بده دی  وی دی بگیر .البته این دی وی دی  فقط به  عنوان یه منبع اولیه و پیش خوانی  باشه که اونو بخونی یه چیزایی یاد   بگیری و بعدا بری سراغ کتاب کمک اموزشیت  و خود کتاب درسی....اگه کتاب درسی   رو با کتاب کمک اموزشی تلفیق کنی و  چیزایی که تو دی وی دی یاد گرفتیو  بهش  اضافه کنی عالی میشه....دلیل اینکه  بسیاری از بچه ها میگن دی وی دی  بده و  کلاه برداریه برای اینه که اونا دی  وی دی رو به عنوان منبع اصلی  استفاده  میکنن و چون تو دی وی دیا میگن با  دیدن این دی وی دی 100 بزنید  اینا هم  انژی میگیرن و وقتی میان و تست میزنن  و 100 نمیتونن بزنن میگن دی  وی دی بده  در حالیکه با دیدن یه دی وی دی  نمیشه 100 زد برای کسب درصد  100 و درصدهای  بالا باید عرق ریخت...هیچ کسی  هم  یا نگاه کردن دی وی دی  یا حتی بارفتن به کلاس 100 نزده ...کسی که 100 زده یا درصد بالایی  زده زحمت کشیده...                         دی وی دی هایی که من تا حالا  دیدم و خوب بودن زیست استاد کرامت بوداز رهپویان.ریاضی استاد منتظری بود(پک  15و16 تجربیش نه اضافه) از حرف اخر.شیمی استاد بهمن بازرگان بود از  مبتکران.فیزیک مسعودی بود ار کنکور اسان (البته جمع بندیشو بگیرید بهتره)  به هر حال برای فیزیک زیاد دی وی دی خوب و کاملی وجود نداره..دی وی دیای استاد رحمانی از پیروزان هم خوبه.برای زبان جمع  بندی شهاب اناری بوداز ونوس.عربی استاد ماهینی بود از آفبا.دینی استاد  کریمی بود از آفبا.ادبیات هم تا حال دی وی دی خاصی ندیدم....


--نظر در مورد کلاس رفتن:بیشتر  بچه ها میرن کلاس خصوصی و درس دادن رو میندازن به عهده  معلم یا مدرس  ولی  این به کل اشتباهه شما از روی کتب کمک اموزشی و خود کتاب درسی  یا دیگه  فوقش یه دی وی دی ارزون مطالعتونو انجام بدید و هر جا مشکل داشتین با  استفاده از بچه ها و انجمن و  غیره مشکلتونو حل کنید ولی واقعا اگه نشد یه  جلسه برید کلاس و به دبیر بگید  اقا من اینجارو نفهمیدم لطفا این قسمتو بهم  توضیح بدید نه اینکه از اول  برید کلاس و دبیر اون جاهایی رو بهت درس بده  که اگه خودتم میخوندی یاد  میگرفتی...اونایی که کلاس میرن بیشترشون سیاهی  لشکرن اخرش پشیمون  میشن....تقریبا رفتن به کلاس برای بیشتر بچه ها مثل یک  پارچه هست که   میخوان درس نخوندنشونو پشتش قایم کنن و به خودشون روحیه بدن  که معلم من  فلان کسه و من حتما قبول میشم دریغ از اینکه نمیدوننن هم وقت  رفت هم  پول...


یه مشکل اساسی دیگه تو تست زنی و مطالعه:چرا کنکور سخت تر شده؟چرا ما نتونستیم خوب بزنیم؟من که به همه تیپ های سوالات سالهای پیش مسلط بودم؟پس چی شد؟ببینید مشکل اینجاس که ما برای حل کردن سوالات کنکورهای  سالهای قبل درس میخونیم نه کنکورهای سالهای بعد...یعنی از درسی که یاد  میگیریم برای زدن تست های کنکورهای قبلی بهره میبریم در حالیکه ما باید عمق درس رو  یاد بگیریم و سوالایی که ممکنه در اینده بیان رو پیش بینی کنیم.... از سوال کنکور سالهای قبل برای سنجش یاد گیری و تسلطتون  استفاده کنید نه صرفا برای حل تست و یادگیری خود تست....ما متاسفانه به جای درس یاد گرفتن و  تسلط بر روی اون. بر تیپ تست های کنکورهای سالهای قبل و تست های کتابهای کمک  اموزشی مسلط میشیم....و این مشکل ماست....باز تکرار میکنم درس رو یاد بگیرید نه تست رو...












تقریبا هر چی داشتم گفتم امیدوارم مفید بوده باشه


هر مشکل دیگه ای داشتید من در خدمتم پاسخگو خواهم بود...فقط لطفا مطالب را کامل بخوانید...

----------


## artim

*شما زحمت کشیدی سعید جان
اما مشاور داشتن یا نداشت یک مسله شخصیه یک نفر حس میکنه باید داشته باشه یک نفر خیر. همچنین برنامه ریزی نیز شخصیه
مسله اینه که هر کسی رو به عنوان مشاور انتخاب نکنین
بعضی وقت ها یک کتاب مشاوره ای میتونه حکم مشاور باشه و بعضی وقت ها هم یک مشاور حرفه ای
من توی یکی از موسسات ازمون ازمایشی و مشاوره ای بودم نظرم اینه که
داوطلب شروع کنه به خوندن اگه چند هفته بعد از شروع به نتیجه و هدف اش نزدیک نشده بود از کتاب های مشاوره ای یا افراد متخصص مشاوره بگیره بازم اونم یک چیز شخصیه
و هر کس بنا به شرایط و وضعیت اش و بنا به درک خودش میتونه داشته باشه مشاور یا خیر*

----------


## bbehzad

ازمونای تابستونه قلم چی اصلا خوب نیستن ولی بازم برخلاف نظر اکثر بچه ها نظر من اینه که برای اینکه کار بیهوده نکنی با ازمونای کانون پایه رو جمع کن

----------


## artim

> ازمونای تابستونه قلم چی اصلا خوب نیستن ولی بازم برخلاف نظر اکثر بچه ها نظر من اینه که برای اینکه کار بیهوده نکنی با ازمونای کانون پایه رو جمع کن


ولی انصافا خیلی گرونش کرده کانون. پشتیبانش که کلا هیچی. مجله و سی دی ازمونش خیلی بی کیفیت شده
فقط پول جامعه اماریشو میخوره کانون

----------


## bbehzad

> ولی انصافا خیلی گرونش کرده کانون. پشتیبانش که کلا هیچی. مجله و سی دی ازمونش خیلی بی کیفیت شده
> فقط پول جامعه اماریشو میخوره کانون


تو این مملکت هرکی پول داره هر بلایی میخواد سر مردم میاره اون کاظمم جز اوناست مرتیکه پولدار یه ذره ارزون نمیکنه

----------


## artim

> تو این مملکت هرکی پول داره هر بلایی میخواد سر مردم میاره اون کاظمم جز اوناست مرتیکه پولدار یه ذره ارزون نمیکنه



پارسال  700 تومنه امسال میشه یه تومن
بعد میاد تبلیغ توی تی وی که وقف عام شده و بناهایی که ساختن رو نشون میده
خدا میدونه چقدر سود کرده که اضاف اورده رفته ساختمان سازی
مدیر کانون شهرمون دو ساله فقط از صدقه سری کانون پرایدش شد پرادو. زنم گرفت

----------


## bbehzad

> پارسال  700 تومنه امسال میشه یه تومن
> بعد میاد تبلیغ توی تی وی که وقف عام شده و بناهایی که ساختن رو نشون میده
> خدا میدونه چقدر سود کرده که اضاف اورده رفته ساختمان سازی
> مدیر کانون شهرمون دو ساله فقط از صدقه سری کانون پرایدش شد پرادو. زنم گرفت


وقف عام واسه اینه که مالیات نده و واسش تبلیغه .

----------


## artim

> وقف عام واسه اینه که مالیات نده و واسش تبلیغه .



اینها نمیذارن کنکور حذف شه
5 نفر مثل قلمچی توی بازار کنکور هستن نمیذارن حذف شه میلیاردی میزنن جیب

----------


## آن شرلی

برنامه ی خوبی نوشتی

خدا کنه  امسال (94) رشته ی خوبی قبول شیم تا دوباره اینهمه استرس رو تحمل نکنیم.

----------


## Saeed735

اگه سوال دیگه ای داشتین بگین در ضمن تاپیک کم کم کامل تر خواهد شد

----------


## - Amir -

*یه نصیحت !!

دوسته عزیز من ، قضاوت نکن !! 

هر چندم اون طرف چیزیو که تو میگی راجبش راس باشه ، چیزی دسته تورو میگیره ؟! 

جز حرصش !

تمام !

کش ندید که چمیدونم این پرایدش شد پرادو !! بخیل و حسودم که الی آخر ..! 
*

----------


## artim

> *یه نصیحت !!
> 
> دوسته عزیز من ، قضاوت نکن !! 
> 
> هر چندم اون طرف چیزیو که تو میگی راجبش راس باشه ، چیزی دسته تورو میگیره ؟! 
> 
> جز حرصش !
> 
> تمام !
> ...


دوستم من واسم مهم نیس پرایدش چی شد
اینا حاشیه اس
اصل مطلب اینه که اینهمه گرونی یک ازمون به حق نیست
کیفیت نداره پشتیبان و محصولات ازمونش بعد اینهمه هم گرون؟؟مسله اینه

----------


## yzsd

برای هر آزمونی 30 هزار تومان 
در مجموع یک ماه 60 تومان 
خدا وکیلی یه کارگر که 800000 تومان میدن بهش چه قدر میتونه خرج فرزندش کنه
به خدا چشمم اشکی میشه وقتی میدونم بعضی ها نمیتونن این پول ها را برای تحصیل فرزندش بده 
و این ها انصاف نیست
 کاظم قلمچی مثل حسین احمدی و امثال انها فقط دروغ گو هستند
و یه روزی باید جواب بدند
به قول شعار یه کارخانه ی بزرگ
کیفیت کار ما تبلیغ ما هست

----------


## MahMoUoD

من نمیخوام در مورد قلمچی قضاوتی بکنم. چون واقعا دانش آموزان بورسیه ی زیادی دارن. و همینطوری فقط اسم "وقف عام" روش نیست!
اما کاظم قلمچی مثل گالیور میمونه! برای هر آزمون از ما 30 هزار تومن پول میگیره. میبره میده به کسایی که مشکل مالی دارن! یکی نیست بگه شما پول آزمون هات رو کمتر کن. اون دانش آموزی که مشکل مالی داره بتونه با پول خودش شرکت کنه! چه خبر 30 هزار تومن!!
کیفیت کاغذ سوالات هم هر روز بد تر دیروز! هر چقدر کاغذ گرونتر میشه فونت سوالا هم کوچیک تر میشه! حالا الان یکم خوب شده. یه مدت پیش افتضاح بود!
کاغذ سوالا هم که کاهی!!

----------


## artim

> من نمیخوام در مورد قلمچی قضاوتی بکنم. چون واقعا دانش آموزان بورسیه ی زیادی دارن. و همینطوری فقط اسم "وقف عام" روش نیست!
> اما کاظم قلمچی مثل گالیور میمونه! برای هر آزمون از ما 30 هزار تومن پول میگیره. میبره میده به کسایی که مشکل مالی دارن! یکی نیست بگه شما پول آزمون هات رو کمتر کن. اون دانش آموزی که مشکل مالی داره بتونه با پول خودش شرکت کنه! چه خبر 30 هزار تومن!!
> کیفیت کاغذ سوالات هم هر روز بد تر دیروز! هر چقدر کاغذ گرونتر میشه فونت سوالا هم کوچیک تر میشه! حالا الان یکم خوب شده. یه مدت پیش افتضاح بود!
> کاغذ سوالا هم که کاهی!!


منظورت رابین هوده؟؟؟
نه اینجوری هم نیست اگه اینجوری بود پس باید خودش نون خشک بخوره
مطمن باش سود خودشو میکنه.این کارهاشم به قول دوستمون برای اینه که مالیات نده البته الله اعلم
اما با کیفیت فلمچی این پول ها خوردن نداره

----------


## MahMoUoD

> منظورت رابین هوده؟؟؟
> نه اینجوری هم نیست اگه اینجوری بود پس باید خودش نون خشک بخوره
> مطمن باش سود خودشو میکنه.این کارهاشم به قول دوستمون برای اینه که مالیات نده البته الله اعلم
> اما با کیفیت فلمچی این پول ها خوردن نداره


بله همون!! نصف شبی قاطی کردم دوتاشون رو! خخخخ
مطمئن باشین کاظم قلمچی همون چند سال پیش انقدر پول به جیب زده که دیگه نیازی به این پول ها نداشته باشه!

----------


## artim

> بله همون!! نصف شبی قاطی کردم دوتاشون رو! خخخخ
> 
> مطمئن باشین کاظم قلمچی همون چند سال پیش انقدر پول به جیب زده که دیگه نیازی به این پول ها نداشته باشه!



خداکنه

----------


## Saeed735

ببخشید یه سوال اینجا تاپیک انتقاد از قلم چیه؟؟؟؟؟همش اسپم دادین که....

----------


## MAHSA

مرسی سعید جان زحمت کشیدی ایشالا بچه ها استفاده کنن
اسم کنکور که میاد حالم بهم میخوره خدا کنه همین امسال قبول شیم

----------


## Saeed735

> مرسی سعید جان زحمت کشیدی ایشالا بچه ها استفاده کنن
> اسم کنکور که میاد حالم بهم میخوره خدا کنه همین امسال قبول شیم


ایشالا....خدا از دهنت بشنوه

----------


## Saeed735

سلام داداشا و ابجیای گرامی مطالبو تکمیل کردم همشو بخونید ضرر نمیکنید بخدا سوالیم بود بگید ولی اگه تنبلی کنیدو بگید زیاده و نخونید فردا باید پول مشاور بدید دیگه ...کسی که میخواد موفق شه باید تلاش کنه...اگه مفید بود دعا هم یادتون نره...ممنون...به امید موفقیت هممون

----------


## tina17

بچه ها دوم تجربیم
میخام تستای سال دومو تو تابستون بزنم
ی کتاب جامع میخام ک همه تستارو داشته باشه
و اینکه اصن کلن کتاب واسه تست دوم همه درسا چیه؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> بچه ها دوم تجربیم
> میخام تستای سال دومو تو تابستون بزنم
> ی کتاب جامع میخام ک همه تستارو داشته باشه
> و اینکه اصن کلن کتاب واسه تست دوم همه درسا چیه؟؟؟


ینی تو کتابی میخای که همه ی تست های درسهای سال دوم در یک کتاب باشه؟؟

----------


## tina17

اینجور کتابی هست؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> اینجور کتابی هست؟؟؟


من که ندیدم...مثلا شاید بتونی کتابی پیدا کنی که همه سوالات امتحان نهایی رو تو یه کتاب آورده باشه(که اونم باز من ندیدم)ولی فک نمیکنم چنین کتابی وجود داشته باشه....باید برای هر درس جداگانه کتاب بگیری

----------


## tina17

خب من کتابای تست خوب برای دوم نمیشناسم
برا ادبیات زبان فارسی دینی عربی؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

تو پست اولم گفتم که چه کتابایی برای کدوم درسا خوبه بعدشم اگه یه کتاب خوب که فقط برای سال دوم باشه پیدا نکردین یه جامعشو بگیرین سال سوم و پیششو بعدا بزنید....پس پست اولو بخونید مشکلی بود در خدمتم

----------


## tina17

مرسی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## tina17

کتاب جامع تست شما سراغ نداری؟
برا زیست تانکو دارم...برا زبان هم شبقره
بقیه رو موندم چیکا کنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saeed735

> کتاب جامع تست شما سراغ نداری؟
> برا زیست تانکو دارم...برا زبان هم شبقره
> بقیه رو موندم چیکا کنم


من منظورتونو نمیفهمم تو پست اول نوشتم دیگه مگه نخوندید؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## tina17

چرا چرا خوندم
اوکی

----------


## Saeed735

> چرا چرا خوندم
> اوکی




اگه منظورتون اینه که یه کتاب فقط تست باشه با پاسخ هاش و درسنامه  نداشته باشه باید بگم الان دیگه کتاب هایی که درسنامه نداشتن دارن درسنامه  دارن میشن چون اینجوری خیلی بهتره...کمتر کتابی تو بازار هست که پر کیفیت  باشه ولی درسنامه نداشته باشه....از بین اونا میشه به گاج نقره ای زیست  اشاره کرد که درسنامه نداره

----------


## zeynab_3

سلام ممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتین. . 

مطمئنید که با خوندن فصول مرتبط زیست[به جای به ترتیب خوندن کتاب ها] بازده بیشتره ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام ممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتین. . 
> 
> مطمئنید که با خوندن فصول مرتبط زیست[به جای به ترتیب خوندن کتاب ها] بازده بیشتره ؟



یله صد در صد اینطوری بهتر میتونید فصل هارو باهم ترکیب کنید....و نتیجه ی بهتری حاصل خواهد شد....اگرم شک دارید که با این روش برم یا نه بذارید اینطوری بگم اگه این راهو برید مطمنا اگه نتیجه  بهتری هم نگیرید نتیجه ی بدتری هم نخواهید گرفت پس ضرر نمیکنید در ضمن این روش رو دکتر عمارلو یکی از بهترین دبیرای زیست هم گفتن که البته مال من با ایشون فرق داره و من با توجه به تجربه ی دانش اموزیم اینو بهتر میدونم

----------


## zeynab_3

سپاس. . .

میخوام تو تابستون زیست رو طبق برنامه شما [تا هرجا شد ]

فییک پایه. . .شیمی پایه و ریاضی هم [با خیلی سبز] تا هر چا شد بخوانم[حداقل تا نصف کتابو]

میرسم ؟مقداری وسواس دارم تو مطالعه !!

روزی چن ساعت تقریبی بخونم تا اخر شهریور برنامم انجام شده باشه ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سپاس. . .
> 
> میخوام تو تابستون زیست رو طبق برنامه شما [تا هرجا شد ]
> 
> فییک پایه. . .شیمی پایه و ریاضی هم [با خیلی سبز] تا هر چا شد بخوانم[حداقل تا نصف کتابو]
> 
> میرسم ؟مقداری وسواس دارم تو مطالعه !!
> 
> روزی چن ساعت تقریبی بخونم تا اخر شهریور برنامم انجام شده باشه ؟


ان شاالله که میرسی جواب سوالتونم نمیدم تا برید پستو کامل مطالعه کنید....مطمن باش مطالب فوق العاده جالب وجو داره توش حوصله به خرج بده بخون تا مشکلت کامل برطرف شه...اگه باز سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## zeynab_3

پستو خوندم و میدونم نوشتید با ساعت کار نداشته باشید. . .

میخواستم معیار دستم باشه فقط. .

----------


## Saeed735

> پستو خوندم و میدونم نوشتید با ساعت کار نداشته باشید. . .
> 
> میخواستم معیار دستم باشه فقط. .


تا جایی که خسته نشدی بخون....همین...حالا بخوام معیار بگم سعی کن از 8 ساعت کمتر نباشه

----------


## Saeed735

up

----------


## parisaaa1234

> *شما زحمت کشیدی سعید جان
> اما مشاور داشتن یا نداشت یک مسله شخصیه یک نفر حس میکنه باید داشته باشه یک نفر خیر. همچنین برنامه ریزی نیز شخصیه
> مسله اینه که هر کسی رو به عنوان مشاور انتخاب نکنین
> بعضی وقت ها یک کتاب مشاوره ای میتونه حکم مشاور باشه و بعضی وقت ها هم یک مشاور حرفه ای
> من توی یکی از موسسات ازمون ازمایشی و مشاوره ای بودم نظرم اینه که
> داوطلب شروع کنه به خوندن اگه چند هفته بعد از شروع به نتیجه و هدف اش نزدیک نشده بود از کتاب های مشاوره ای یا افراد متخصص مشاوره بگیره بازم اونم یک چیز شخصیه
> و هر کس بنا به شرایط و وضعیت اش و بنا به درک خودش میتونه داشته باشه مشاور یا خیر*


 میشه اگه کسی مشاور خوب میشناسه معرفی کنه

----------


## Saeed735

> میشه اگه کسی مشاور خوب میشناسه معرفی کنه


خودم....مگه نخوندی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اگه اینارو بخونی نیازی به مشاوره نیس...اگه مشکلیم بود من در خدمتم

----------


## Saeed735

> میشه اگه کسی مشاور خوب میشناسه معرفی کنه


ینی باور کن مشکلت حل میشه پسبیخودی پولتو هدر نده......پست منو بخون باز مشکلی داشتی بگو توضیح میدم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## parisaaa1234

ممنونم ازت....من میخوام پشت کنکور بونم و به کسی نیازدارم که تااخز باهام باشه و برنامه طبق ازمون داشته باشم

----------


## Saeed735

> ممنونم ازت....من میخوام پشت کنکور بونم و به کسی نیازدارم که تااخز باهام باشه و برنامه طبق ازمون داشته باشم


من میتونم باشم آبجی....شماره هم خواستی میدم پولت اضافه اومده؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## parisaaa1234

> من میتونم باشم آبجی....شماره هم خواستی میدم پولت اضافه اومده؟؟؟؟؟؟


لطف دارین شما اقا سعید..

----------


## Saeed735

> لطف دارین شما اقا سعید..


حالا دیگه میل خودته من میتونم به صورت رایگان این کارو بکنم چون بلدم حالا شما دوس داری ماهانه حداقل 200 هزار بدی مشاور دیگه خود دانی آبجی

----------


## lvjqd

سلام

من نياز دارم يكي باهام باشه تا آخر، يعني ميشه؟

----------


## 7star

ممنون آقا سعید خیلی برنامه ریزی خوبی بود...مبحثی خیلی جواب میده!

راستی شما چند سالتونه؟کارشناسی چی بودین و آیا امسال کنکور میدین؟

----------


## faryaaad

سلام و خسته نباشید . من یه سوالی داشتم . 
میخوام ببینم اگه کسی یه بار توی علوم پزشکی شرکت کرده باشه و توی یکی از رشته ها لیسانس بگیره ( البته فعلا یه سال از لیسانس مونده) میتونه بازم تو کنکور علوم پزشکی شرکت کنه یا نه ؟!
آزاد نه ها سراسری!
خیلی ممنون میشم اگه میدونه کسی جوابمو بده!!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> 
> من نياز دارم يكي باهام باشه تا آخر، يعني ميشه؟


چرا که نه

----------


## Saeed735

> ممنون آقا سعید خیلی برنامه ریزی خوبی بود...مبحثی خیلی جواب میده!
> 
> راستی شما چند سالتونه؟کارشناسی چی بودین و آیا امسال کنکور میدین؟


من پشت کنکورم ولی خیلی زیاد دنبال فنون مشاوره رفتم ....شما کل پست منو بخونید صد در صد ضرر نخواهی کرد

----------


## lvjqd

> چرا که نه


چه جوري ميشه؟بايد چي كار كنم؟

----------


## Saeed735

هیچی....با من همراه میشی...

----------


## lvjqd

> هیچی....با من همراه میشی...


  ولي از دست من براي شما كاري برنمياد تازه من گفتم به كمك كسي احتياج دارم چطور مي تونم همراه كسي باشم؟

----------


## Saeed735

خخخخخخخخخخ....منظورم اینه که من میتونم کمکت کنم ولی چجور کمکی میخای؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## lvjqd

> خخخخخخخخخخ....منظورم اینه که من میتونم کمکت کنم ولی چجور کمکی میخای؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


  همه جوره انگيزشي، برنامه ريزي و روش هاي مطالعه و هر چي كه يه سوم به چهارمي نياز داره ديگه وقتي خودتون پشت كنكوري هستين قطعا خيلي بهتر از من مي دونين.  ممنون مي شم كمكم كنين.

----------


## Saeed735

من میتونم تو برنامه ریزی.روشهای مطالعه.تست زنی و غیره کمکتون کنم....البته تنها چیزی که دربارش اطلاعاتی هست که مربوط به سربازی یا ظرفیت دانشگاهها یا تراز ازمونهای ازمایشیو چیزایی از این قبیله چون اعتقادی ندارم بهش...از بقیه جهات در خدمتم تا جایی که بتونم کمک خواهم کرد

----------


## Wild Rose

منظورتون از کنکوری های 95...چه کسایی هستن؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> منظورتون از کنکوری های 95...چه کسایی هستن؟؟؟


اونایی که سال بعد کنکور دارن

----------


## Wild Rose

> اونایی که سال بعد کنکور دارن


خخخخخ...
خب میدونم...منظورم اینه که سومایی که دارن میرن چهارم یا فارق اتحصیل ها؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> خخخخخ...
> خب میدونم...منظورم اینه که سومایی که دارن میرن چهارم یا فارق اتحصیل ها؟؟؟؟؟


فرقی نداره....هر دوشون

----------


## lvjqd

اونوقت چه طوري با شما همراه باشم؟ از همين جا؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

بله از اینجا میتونم شماره تلفنم بدم

----------


## Saeed735

البته پست اول منو بخونید خیلی کامله اگه به نظرتون اطلاعاتم به قدری هست که میتونم کمکتون کنم در خدمتم

----------


## Wild Rose

> فرقی نداره....هر دوشون


کسی رو هم تا حالا مشاوره دادین؟؟؟؟؟

نتیجه ای گرفتین؟

من میخوام سال دیگه حتما دندان دانشگاه تهران قبول بشم....

برنامه اتون رو تضمبن میکنید؟!

----------


## lvjqd

> البته پست اول منو بخونید خیلی کامله اگه به نظرتون اطلاعاتم به قدری هست که میتونم کمکتون کنم در خدمتم


اونا رو خوندم و خيلي درست و منطقي به نظرم اومد.حالا تل رو چي جوري ميدين؟

----------


## Saeed735

> کسی رو هم تا حالا مشاوره دادین؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> نتیجه ای گرفتین؟
> 
> من میخوام سال دیگه حتما دندان دانشگاه تهران قبول بشم....
> 
> برنامه اتون رو تضمبن میکنید؟!


صد در صد بله مشاوره دادم نتیجه بخش هم بوده.....من پولی نمیگیرم آبجی چیزی رو که رفتم و راجبش تحقیق کردم رایگان در اختیار کسایی میذارم که نیاز دارن...البته نه رایگان رایگان خب دعا هم هست :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Wild Rose

> صد در صد بله مشاوره دادم نتیجه بخش هم بوده.....من پولی نمیگیرم آبجی چیزی رو که رفتم و راجبش تحقیق کردم رایگان در اختیار کسایی میذارم که نیاز دارن...البته نه رایگان رایگان خب دعا هم هست


ینی اگه همکاری کنم..میتونی تضمین کنی به هدفم میرسم؟!

----------


## Saeed735

> اونا رو خوندم و خيلي درست و منطقي به نظرم اومد.حالا تل رو چي جوري ميدين؟


09210809166
هر کی خواست اول اس بده خودشو معرفی کنه بعد بهش میگم بزنگه

----------


## Saeed735

> ینی اگه همکاری کنم..میتونی تضمین کنی به هدفم میرسم؟!


اگه کارهایی که بگم 100 در صد انجام بدی من تضمین میکنم....در حقیقت من و دوستانی که با من همراه خواهند شد با هم تلاش خواهیم کرد چون من خودم یه پشت کنکوریم...گفتم که در مورد مشاوره تحقیق بسیار کردم و زیاد میدونم دلیل پشت کنکور موندنمم چیز دیگس (چون شاید بعضیا میگن تو که بلدی چرا خودت قبول نمیشی)

----------


## Wild Rose

> اگه کارهایی که بگم 100 در صد انجام بدی من تضمین میکنم....در حقیقت من و دوستانی که با من همراه خواهند شد با هم تلاش خواهیم کرد چون من خودم یه پشت کنکوریم...گفتم که در مورد مشاوره تحقیق بسیار کردم و زیاد میدونم دلیل پشت کنکور موندنمم چیز دیگس (چون شاید بعضیا میگن تو که بلدی چرا خودت قبول نمیشی)


من سومم...سال دیگه میرم چهارم...
پسرعموم مشاوره بهم میداد..ولی خب خیلی انگیزه ام رو پایین آورد...آزمایشی شما یه ماه به من مشاوره بده...
اگه پیشرفتی دیدم..ادامه میدم...
قبوله؟

----------


## lvjqd

در حال حاضر براي نهايي چه كنم ؟

منابعي رو كه واسه سال بعد لازمه از الان كدوما رو تهيه كنم؟

----------


## Saeed735

> من سومم...سال دیگه میرم چهارم...
> پسرعموم مشاوره بهم میداد..ولی خب خیلی انگیزه ام رو پایین آورد...آزمایشی شما یه ماه به من مشاوره بده...
> اگه پیشرفتی دیدم..ادامه میدم...
> قبوله؟


چطوری بهت مشاوره میداد؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> چطوری بهت مشاوره میداد؟؟؟؟؟


یعنی چی؟
سوالتون رو متوجه نمیشم...

----------


## Saeed735

ابجی چه خوب رسمی شدی خخخخخ....میگم که چطور مشاوره میداد که روحیت اومد پایین؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

مشاوره چیز زیاد سختی نیست برای دریافت پول انقد گندش کردن نمیخاد زیاد رسمی باشی سوالتو راحت بگو

----------


## 7star

میگم آقا سعید شما هم کنکور 95 شرکت میکنید دیگه؟واسه چه رشته ای میخونید؟از کی شروع میکنید؟آزمون شرکت کردین؟به نظرتون 8 ساعت واسه شروع زیاد نیست...از اون طرف خسته میشیما

----------


## Saeed735

> در حال حاضر براي نهايي چه كنم ؟
> 
> منابعي رو كه واسه سال بعد لازمه از الان كدوما رو تهيه كنم؟


منبع هارو بالا تو پست اول نوشتم ولی بعد اتمام نهایی ان شالله بیشتر باهم میحرفیم و کمکت میکنم...فعلا تمرکز فقط نهایی....منظورتم نفهمیدم نهایی رو باید چیکار کنک ینی چی؟از چه نظری مشکل داری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## lvjqd

> میگم آقا سعید شما هم کنکور 95 شرکت میکنید دیگه؟واسه چه رشته ای میخونید؟از کی شروع میکنید؟آزمون شرکت کردین؟به نظرتون 8 ساعت واسه شروع زیاد نیست...از اون طرف خسته میشیما


سلام دوست من 

اگه بعضي از نقل قولا رو بخونين معلومه ايشون سال بعد كنكور ميدن و تو پروفايل هم نوشتن انشاالله دندانپزشكي

----------


## Saeed735

> میگم آقا سعید شما هم کنکور 95 شرکت میکنید دیگه؟واسه چه رشته ای میخونید؟از کی شروع میکنید؟آزمون شرکت کردین؟به نظرتون 8 ساعت واسه شروع زیاد نیست...از اون طرف خسته میشیما


من برای ساعت حرفی نزدم و تو پست اولم توضیح دادم که زمان به چه شکلی خواهد بود....فقط یکی از دوستان اصرار داشت یه ساعت پایه رو بگم منم گفتم استانداردش 8 ساعته....بله من تجربی شرکت میکنم ایشالا دندان تهران...ازمونم شرکت نکردم شاید سنجش رفتم

----------


## lvjqd

> منبع هارو بالا تو پست اول نوشتم ولی بعد اتمام نهایی ان شالله بیشتر باهم میحرفیم و کمکت میکنم...فعلا تمرکز فقط نهایی....منظورتم نفهمیدم نهایی رو باید چیکار کنک ینی چی؟از چه نظری مشکل داری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مثلا شيمي توي محاسبات بدون ماشين حساب مشكل دارم تازه كم خوندم وقتشم كمه چي كار كنم حالا

----------


## Saeed735

> مثلا شيمي توي محاسبات بدون ماشين حساب مشكل دارم تازه كم خوندم وقتشم كمه چي كار كنم حالا


مگه برای شیمی ماشین حساب نمیذارن؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## 7star

هییییییییییییی من چی بگم....شما همتون پشت کنکوری یا پیش هستین من شرایطم با شما فرق داره :Yahoo (2):

----------


## lvjqd

> مگه برای شیمی ماشین حساب نمیذارن؟؟؟؟؟؟


ميزارن ولي معلممون ميگه خودتون رو عادت بدين تازه وقت كم رو چي كنم؟

----------


## Saeed735

> هییییییییییییی من چی بگم....شما همتون پشت کنکوری یا پیش هستین من شرایطم با شما فرق داره


نه دو نفر از بچه ها که الان نقل قول کردن سومن....شرایط شما چجوریه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> ميزارن ولي معلممون ميگه خودتون رو عادت بدين تازه وقت كم رو چي كنم؟


نه گفتم که تو سر امتحان نهایی ماشین حساب ببر فعلا کل تمرکز بر روی نهایی ایشالا بعد تموم شدن برای اونم یه فکری میکنیم....کدوم وقتو میگی؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> ابجی چه خوب رسمی شدی خخخخخ....میگم که چطور مشاوره میداد که روحیت اومد پایین؟؟؟؟؟


قابل ذکر نیست....

ولی روحیه ام رو به حد صفر رسونده...

کاملا نا امیدم....

و شما بایه آدم فوق بی انگیزه رو به رو هستید....

ازم پول هم نمیگرفت...

ولی خب دیگه...

----------


## lvjqd

> نه گفتم که تو سر امتحان نهایی ماشین حساب ببر فعلا کل تمرکز بر روی نهایی ایشالا بعد تموم شدن برای اونم یه فکری میکنیم....کدوم وقتو میگی؟


واسه بعضي درسا بين امتحان نهايي وقت كمه؟

----------


## Saeed735

> واسه بعضي درسا بين امتحان نهايي وقت كمه؟


خب وقت کم باشه مگه نخوندی؟؟



وقتهایی که بین امتحان نهاییا هست برای مرور و حل سوالاته



نخوندی؟عقبی؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> قابل ذکر نیست....
> 
> ولی روحیه ام رو به حد صفر رسونده...
> 
> کاملا نا امیدم....
> 
> و شما بایه آدم فوق بی انگیزه رو به رو هستید....
> 
> ازم پول هم نمیگرفت...
> ...


باشه من هم یک ماه ازمایشی مشاوره میدم ان شالله که حل میشه و راه میوفتین...

----------


## lvjqd

از شانس بد دو درسي رو كه نخوندم يعني فيزيك و شيمي رو وقت كم گذاشتن واسه فزيك 2روز واسه شيمي يه روز

----------


## Wild Rose

> باشه من هم یک ماه ازمایشی مشاوره میدم ان شالله که حل میشه و راه میوفتین...


ممنون...
راجع به بقیش تو خصوصی صحبت میکنیم...

----------


## - Amir -

> واسه بعضي درسا بين امتحان نهايي وقت كمه؟



وقت به انـבازه ڪافے هست !! بعـבشم همه سوالاے شیمیو ڪه محاسباتے (تو نهایی) نمیـבטּ !!! ڪه وقت ڪم بیارے ! 

 شما بایـב از ماشیـטּ حساب چه بخواے و چه نخواے استفاـבه ڪنے (در نهایی!)!! چوטּ 25تا تڪ صـבمش با ارزشه و اگه اشڪال محاسباتے پیش بیاב نمره رو از בست میـבے !! براحتی!!!!!! 

 براے محاسـبات ، وقتے تابستوטּ شـב شما بایـב ، ڪنار تست زنے בستت راه بیوفته و با تمریـטּ و تست میشه ایـטּ سرعتو افزایش בاב ، مهارت خـבاـבاـבے ڪه نیست ڪه بگیم تو בارے اوטּ فلانے نـבاره ! اڪتسابیه! 

 ربته برتر هاے ڪنڪور هم سرشوטּ به تست گرم بوבه בستشوטּ تو محاسبات راه افتاבه !  

موفق باشی!

----------


## 7star

من ترم آخر کارشناسی زیست هستم...حتی الان ارشد هم مجاز به انتخاب رشته شدم ولی اصلا علاقه ندارم دوس دارم دندون پزشکی بخونم..

----------


## lvjqd

خيلي ممنون كه وقت گذاشتين.
نمي دونم بايد بگم آقا سعيد يا  داش سعيد يا ...؟

----------


## Saeed735

> من ترم آخر کارشناسی زیست هستم...حتی الان ارشد هم مجاز به انتخاب رشته شدم ولی اصلا علاقه ندارم دوس دارم دندون پزشکی بخونم..


ینی میخوای دوباره کنکور بدی

----------


## Saeed735

> از شانس بد دو درسي رو كه نخوندم يعني فيزيك و شيمي رو وقت كم گذاشتن واسه فزيك 2روز واسه شيمي يه روز


ینی تو این درسا صفره صفری؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> میگم آقا سعید شما هم کنکور 95 شرکت میکنید دیگه؟واسه چه رشته ای میخونید؟از کی شروع میکنید؟آزمون شرکت کردین؟به نظرتون 8 ساعت واسه شروع زیاد نیست...از اون طرف خسته میشیما


واسه شروع زیاده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من از روزی 13 ساعت شروع کردم....ههه

----------


## Saeed735

> خيلي ممنون كه وقت گذاشتين.
> نمي دونم بايد بگم آقا سعيد يا  داش سعيد يا ...؟


نه همون داداش سعید بگو راحت باش

----------


## Saeed735

*lvjqd*@ به سوالاتم سریع جواب بده تا مشکل نهاییتو بحلیم

----------


## 7star

> ینی میخوای دوباره کنکور بدی


آره اگه خدا بخواد تصمیمم حتمیه

----------


## lvjqd

> ینی تو این درسا صفره صفری؟؟؟؟؟




ترم اول رو خوب خوندم ولي ترم 2 كم كاري كردم

----------


## Saeed735

> ترم اول رو خوب خوندم ولي ترم 2 كم كاري كردم


یه لیست بنویس از همه دروسی که خوندی و نخوندی مثل من 


زیست؟فصل 1 تا 10 خونم بقیش نخوندم
شیمی؟همشو خوندم نمونه سوالم حل کردم

----------


## T!G3R

سلام اقا سعید کمکم کن دارم میمیرم از استرس من همه ی جزوه ی بنی هاشمی رو برای حسابان خوندم و میخوام جزوه ی معلم رو یه بار شفاهی بخونم چی کار کنم کمکم کن اضطرابم زیاد شده عزیز

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام اقا سعید کمکم کن دارم میمیرم از استرس من همه ی جزوه ی بنی هاشمی رو برای حسابان خوندم و میخوام جزوه ی معلم رو یه بار شفاهی بخونم چی کار کنم کمکم کن اضطرابم زیاد شده عزیز


باشه آروم باش ....بگو دقیقا مشکلت چیه که انقد استرس داری؟برای کنکوره یا نهایی؟مشکل خاصی نیست عزیز حل میشه

----------


## T!G3R

برای نهایی

----------


## Saeed735

> برای نهایی


خب چرا استرس داری؟؟؟مشکل کجاس؟؟؟داری به صورت عادی درستو میخونی دیگه

----------


## lvjqd

> یه لیست بنویس از همه دروسی که خوندی و نخوندی مثل من 
> 
> 
> زیست؟فصل 1 تا 10 خونم بقیش نخوندم
> شیمی؟همشو خوندم نمونه سوالم حل کردم


خيلي خيلي ممنون
من برم ليستو تهيه كنم بايد كتابا رو ورق بزنم تا حساب دستم بياد
بعد پ خ مي كنم .

لطف كردين داداش سعيد.
فعلا باي.

----------


## Saeed735

> آره اگه خدا بخواد تصمیمم حتمیه


تصمیم با شماست و راهنمایی و کمک از من...موفق باشی....ولی یادت باشه واسه تصمیمی که میگیری همه جوانبو بسنجی

----------


## Wild Rose

> برای نهایی


میگـــــم چرا من استرس ندارم؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110): 

آخه نهایی هم استرس داره؟! خب منم نهایی دارم...

کتاب رو میخوری...بعدم بنی هاشم..بعدم بیست...به همین راحتی!

----------


## Saeed735

> خيلي خيلي ممنون
> من برم ليستو تهيه كنم بايد كتابا رو ورق بزنم تا حساب دستم بياد
> بعد پ خ مي كنم .
> 
> لطف كردين داداش سعيد.
> فعلا باي.


فدات بای....

----------


## 7star

> تصمیم با شماست و راهنمایی و کمک از من...موفق باشی....ولی یادت باشه واسه تصمیمی که میگیری همه جوانبو بسنجی



مثلا از چه نظر بسنجم؟؟

----------


## T!G3R

چون معلم جبرو احتمال و هندسه 2 و حسابان خوب نبود برای همین حسابان ضعیف تر بودم بیشتر تمرکزم رو گذاشتم برای حسابان و الان جبرواحتمال و هندسه مونده و الان که حسبان هم با این که خوندم ولی باز حس میکنم هیچی نخونم یعنی چیزی نخوندم که بتونم با اون خوندنم قبول شم  چی کار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> چون معلم جبرو احتمال و هندسه 2 و حسابان خوب نبود برای همین حسابان ضعیف تر بودم بیشتر تمرکزم رو گذاشتم برای حسابان و الان جبرواحتمال و هندسه مونده و الان که حسبان هم با این که خوندم ولی باز حس میکنم هیچی نخونم یعنی چیزی نخوندم که بتونم با اون خوندنم قبول شم  چی کار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اصلا و ابدا نترس عزیز :Yahoo (83): این یه مشکلیه که همه دارن وقتی معلمتون خوب نبوده پس دیگه نیازی نیست جزوه اونم بخونی دیگه شرو کن به خوندم جبرو احتمال و هندسه و اینا بین اونا هم یکمی وقت بذار برای حسابان نمونه سووال نهایی حل کن

----------


## T!G3R

یعنی اقا سعید من بنی هشمی رو دیگه خوردم دیگه هیچیش نمونده یه بار از خودم امتحان گرفتم نتیجه 18.5 ولی خوب بازم استرس دارم

----------


## Saeed735

> یعنی اقا سعید من بنی هشمی رو دیگه خوردم دیگه هیچیش نمونده یه بار از خودم امتحان گرفتم نتیجه 18.5 ولی خوب بازم استرس دارم


بنی هاشم چیه؟سوالات امتحان نهایی هستش؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## T!G3R

به نظرت تو این یه هفته میشه کاری کرد برای جبر و احتمال و هندسه 2؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## T!G3R

> بنی هاشم چیه؟سوالات امتحان نهایی هستش؟؟؟؟؟؟


اره 15 تا ازمون داره همشون رو حل کردم ولی باز استرس دارم

----------


## Saeed735

> به نظرت تو این یه هفته میشه کاری کرد برای جبر و احتمال و هندسه 2؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بله صد درصد با روش شب امتحانی....تو به غیر از جبرو احتمال و هندسه که تو بقیه درسا مشکلی نداری؟داری؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Majid-VZ

> *اول یک برنامه ی کلی:** 
> 
> 
> 
> زیست*:(بخش اول خواندن فصول مربوط به زیست مولکولی و متابولیسم سلول یعنی فصل های ۱ و ۲  سال دوم + ۵ سال سوم + ۱ و ۲ سال چهارم+8 پیش دانشگاهی)
>  
> 
>  (بخش دوم خواندن فصول  مربوط به دستگاههای بدن یعنی فصل های 3 و 4 و 5 و 6  و ۷ و  ۸ سال دوم البته قسمت های مربوط به جانوریش قسمت های مربوط به گیاهی در قسمت گیاهی خوانده شود + ۱، ۲، ۳، ۴ و ۱۱ سال سوم)
> 
> ...


مرسی داداش سعید
کلی استفاده کردم مخصوصا برای درسهای عمومی
برای اختصاصی ها هم با کلاس پیش میرم

----------


## T!G3R

نه بقیه رو 100% بهت قول میدم بالای 18 بشم ولی این 3 تا درس چون معلمش 1 نفر بود و معلمش هم خوب درس نمیداد برای همین ضعیفم 
اصلا معلمش بلد نبود درس بده

----------


## Saeed735

> اره 15 تا ازمون داره همشون رو حل کردم ولی باز استرس دارم


بابا دیگه این بحثو ولش داشی استرس کدوم خریه خخخخخخخخ والا..مطمن باش نمرت بالا میشه من امتحان نهایی رو تجربه کردم امید واحی هم نمیدم امتحان نهایی هم سادس هم استانداردتره فضاشم خیلی بهتر از مدرسس شاید یکم استرس داشته باشی ولی مطمن باش اگه یکی دوتا امتحان اولی رو بری  دیگه خودت جو رو میبینی و استرست میاد پایین

----------


## Saeed735

> مرسی داداش سعید
> کلی استفاده کردم مخصوصا برای درسهای عمومی
> برای اختصاصی ها هم با کلاس پیش میرم


فدات...خواهش داشی  ولی چرا پست به اون بلندی رو نقل قول کردی؟؟؟؟[خخخخخخخخ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Saeed735

*T!G3R*@ روش شب امتحانیو بلدی؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Majid-VZ

> فدات...خواهش داشی  ولی چرا پست به اون بلندی رو نقل قول کردی؟؟؟؟[خخخخخخخخ


چون می‌خواستم نظرمو بخونی خخخخ

رفع اسپم: بنظرم برای تابستون ٩٤ این مباحث عالی باشه: کل قواعد عربی + زبان فارسی٣ و آرایه‌ها + لغات و گرامر زبان

----------


## T!G3R

خوب داداش من جبرو احتمال و هندسه 2 رو چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Saeed735

> خوب داداش من جبرو احتمال و هندسه 2 رو چیکار کنم؟


گفتم که روش شب امتحان برای هر کدوم یکی دو روز وقت میذاری و اصلا هیچ درس دیگه ای نمیخونی از صبح تا شب فقط اون درسو میخونی....میتونی؟حله؟

----------


## T!G3R

بله داداش میتونم حله مرسی داداش از کمکت استرسم رفع شده انشاءالله همیشه تو زندگی شاد باشی و هیچوقت استرس نداشته باشی
من یه سوال دارم:
اینقدر که میگی نمرت بالا میشه مثلا چند ؟تو رو خدا نمره رو بدون اغراق بگو

----------


## 7star

آقا سعید جواب منو ندادیا :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Saeed735

> بله داداش میتونم حله مرسی داداش از کمکت استرسم رفع شده انشاءالله همیشه تو زندگی شاد باشی و هیچوقت استرس نداشته باشی
> من یه سوال دارم:
> اینقدر که میگی نمرت بالا میشه مثلا چند ؟تو رو خدا نمره رو بدون اغراق بگو


خخخخ بابا تو قاط زدیا خخخخ خوب من که نمیدونم چقدر خوندی چون پیش من نیستی که ولی با چیزایی که خودت گفتی مطمنم حداقل بالای 17 میشی

----------


## Saeed735

> آقا سعید جواب منو ندادیا



اهان ببخش زده بودم که جواب بدم ولی .... ببنید منظورم از جوانب کار یعنی اینکه مشکل ازدواج نداشته باشین مشکل اینکه سنتون میره بالا یا اینکه بدونید اگه تصمیم بر این شد که کنکور بدین واقعا میتونید مثل یه نفری که سال اولشه بخونید و حوصلتون میکشه ..اگه انصراف بدین حق شرکت در کنکور 95 رو خواهین داشت یا خیر؟و خیلی از جوانب دیگه که خودتون بهتر میدونید

----------


## Saeed735

تایگر باهات شوخی کردم تا حالت بهتر بشه ها به دل نگیری؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

*7star*   قصدم نا امیدی شما نبود هااا ولی میگم اگه میخوای برگردی و وسط راه مشکلات نذاره خودت ضرر میکنی پس همه جوانبو بسنج و با تمام قوا یه تصمیم محکم بگیر

----------


## Majid-VZ

دقیقا
جوانب سنجی خیلی مهمه
من خودم برای اینکه بخوام بمونم حدودا دو هفته بهش فکر کردم و در آخر تصمیممو با خونوادم در میون گذاشتم و اونا هم قبول کردن

----------


## 7star

> اهان ببخش زده بودم که جواب بدم ولی .... ببنید منظورم از جوانب کار یعنی اینکه مشکل ازدواج نداشته باشین مشکل اینکه سنتون میره بالا یا اینکه بدونید اگه تصمیم بر این شد که کنکور بدین واقعا میتونید مثل یه نفری که سال اولشه بخونید و حوصلتون میکشه ..اگه انصراف بدین حق شرکت در کنکور 95 رو خواهین داشت یا خیر؟و خیلی از جوانب دیگه که خودتون بهتر میدونید


خانوادم همش تشویقم میکنن...من همش 2 سال از شما بزرگترم :Yahoo (1): 
حوصله مهم تره یا آینده شغلی؟نیازی به انصراف نیست من لیسانسمو دارم فقط سال بعد در صورت قبولی باید شهریه بدم

----------


## Mr.Dr

> *فیزیک*: کتاب جامع گاج نقره ای یا کتاب نشر الگو یا خیلی سبز البته میگن فیزیک فار هم خوبه.*(البته کتاب پایشو میتونی ازنت دان کنی)*


کل فیزیک پایه فار؟! برای دانلود؟!  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## 7star

حالا با این اوصاف توصیه شما به من چیه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Saeed735

> حالا با این اوصاف توصیه شما به من چیه؟


پس اگه تصمیمتو گرفتی من مشاورت خواهم بود....

----------


## Majid-VZ

من می‌خوام واسه فیزیک، جامع خیلی سبز بگیرم البته همراهش می‌خوام کلاس هم برم.
بنظرتون این منبع و جزوه‌ی دبیرم برای درصد بالای ٧٠ کفایت می‌کنه؟

----------


## Saeed735

> کل فیزیک پایه فار؟! برای دانلود؟!


واقعا معذرت اشتبا شده...منظورم خوشخوان بودhttp://s4.picofile.com/file/81807101...hkhan.pdf.html

----------


## 7star

> پس اگه تصمیمتو گرفتی من مشاورت خواهم بود....


خودت از کی شروع میکنی واسه خوندن؟
دروس تخصصی:ریاضی فیزیک استعدادشو دارم ولی ضعیف شدم
دروس عمومی:عربی و ادبیات مشکل دارم

----------


## Majid-VZ

> خودت از کی شروع میکنی واسه خوندن؟
> دروس تخصصی:ریاضی فیزیک استعدادشو دارم ولی ضعیف شدم
> دروس عمومی:عربی و ادبیات مشکل دارم


سلام، ببخشید ک دخالت کردم تو بحث‌تون اما برای عربی، جامع عربی خیلی سبز بگیر مولفش خانم غزال موسوی هستش و برای ادبیات هم کتاب‌های مبحثی نشر الگو رو بگیر

----------


## Saeed735

> من می‌خوام واسه فیزیک، جامع خیلی سبز بگیرم البته همراهش می‌خوام کلاس هم برم.
> بنظرتون این منبع و جزوه‌ی دبیرم برای درصد بالای ٧٠ کفایت می‌کنه؟


کتابها و منابعی که در پست اول گفتمو چک کن و بعد از بررسی دقیق یک کتابو انتخاب کن....بله میتونید بالاتر از 70 هم بزنید

----------


## 7star

> سلام، ببخشید ک دخالت کردم تو بحث‌تون اما برای عربی، جامع عربی خیلی سبز بگیر مولفش خانم غزال موسوی هستش و برای ادبیات هم کتاب‌های مبحثی نشر الگو رو بگیر



خواهش میکنم میشه بگید چه کتابایی رو خریدین؟

----------


## Saeed735

> خواهش میکنم میشه بگید چه کتابایی رو خریدین؟


منابع پیشنهادی تو پست اول هست

----------


## Majid-VZ

> کتابها و منابعی که در پست اول گفتمو چک کن و بعد از بررسی دقیق یک کتابو انتخاب کن....بله میتونید بالاتر از 70 هم بزنید


حقیقتش چک کردم، دنبال یه منبع جمع و جور می‌گردم ک سوالای سطح بالا داشته باشه ک فیزیک پایه و پیش گاج و نشرالگو جزءشون نمیشه،

----------


## Saeed735

> حقیقتش چک کردم، دنبال یه منبع جمع و جور می‌گردم ک سوالای سطح بالا داشته باشه ک فیزیک پایه و پیش گاج و نشرالگو جزءشون نمیشه،


پس به نظرت خیلی سبز باهات سازگارتره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## 7star

> منابع پیشنهادی تو پست اول هست


مرسی  :Y (697):

----------


## Majid-VZ

> خواهش میکنم میشه بگید چه کتابایی رو خریدین؟


شما رشته‌تون چیه؟!
من اینا رو می‌خوام بخرم

ادبیات‌های مبحثی نشر الگو
عربی جامع خیلی سبز
دینی جامع نشر الگو
زبان جامع خیلی سبز
فیزیک جامع خیلی سبز
شیمی٢ مبتکران
شیمی٣ خیلی سبز
شیمی پیش خیلی سبز

----------


## Majid-VZ

> پس به نظرت خیلی سبز باهات سازگارتره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


آره چون کلاس می‌خوام برم جزوه‌ی دبیرمون خودش کلی تست داره ک آدمو راه میندازه برای آبدیده شدن می‌خوام یه چیز قوی باشه

----------


## Saeed735

> شما رشته‌تون چیه؟!
> من اینا رو می‌خوام بخرم
> 
> ادبیات‌های مبحثی نشر الگو
> عربی جامع خیلی سبز
> دینی جامع نشر الگو
> زبان جامع خیلی سبز
> فیزیک جامع خیلی سبز
> شیمی٢ مبتکران
> ...


من تجربیم....خب کتابهات خوبن....گفتم که بهتره چیزی که میگیری با چیزی که از کتاب انتظار داری یکسان باشه و باهات سازگارتر باشه حالا ممکنه من برای فیزیک از گاج خوشم بیاد وشما از خیلی سبز

----------


## 7star

> شما رشته‌تون چیه؟!
> من اینا رو می‌خوام بخرم
> 
> ادبیات‌های مبحثی نشر الگو
> عربی جامع خیلی سبز
> دینی جامع نشر الگو
> زبان جامع خیلی سبز
> فیزیک جامع خیلی سبز
> شیمی٢ مبتکران
> ...


من ترم آخر زیست شناسی هستم در واقع لیسانس زیست دارم  شما ریاضی هستین؟؟

----------


## Majid-VZ

> من ترم آخر زیست شناسی هستم در واقع لیسانس زیست دارم  شما ریاضی هستین؟؟


بله ^__^

----------


## Majid-VZ

> من تجربیم....خب کتابهات خوبن....گفتم که بهتره چیزی که میگیری با چیزی که از کتاب انتظار داری یکسان باشه و باهات سازگارتر باشه حالا ممکنه من برای فیزیک از گاج خوشم بیاد وشما از خیلی سبز


بله دقیقا
هر کسی باید کتابی رو بگیره ک باهاش راحت تره

----------


## yzsd

داش بعد نهاییام میام به منم مشاوره بده

----------


## lvjqd

> *T!G3R*@ روش شب امتحانیو بلدی؟؟؟؟؟؟


من كه بلد نيستمممممممممممم

----------


## E R F A N

سلام . به نظرتون کدام درس ها رو باید چرخشی خواند؟ مثلا جای فیزیک و ریاضی عوض بشه یا شیمی و فیزیک؟ رشتم تجربیه

----------


## doctor reza

دوستان نهایی =فرجه ی سازمان سنجش ب ما!
خیلی آسونه بخدا
همون کتابوبخونین باسوالات سالای قبل کفایته بزرگ کردن نمیخوادکه

----------


## مملی تن ها

علت اینکه زیستو مبحثی گذاشتید چیست ؟کدام مشاوران این مبحثی خواندن زیست را تایید میکنند؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام . به نظرتون کدام درس ها رو باید چرخشی خواند؟ مثلا جای فیزیک و ریاضی عوض بشه یا شیمی و فیزیک؟ رشتم تجربیه


به نظر من شیمی و ریاضی ولی تو پست اولم گفتم بهترین کار حذف کردن چند درس و خوندن بقیست بعد تموم شدن اونها خوندن بقیه دروس و تست زنی برای دروس به اتمام رسیده

----------


## Saeed735

> علت اینکه زیستو مبحثی گذاشتید چیست ؟کدام مشاوران این مبحثی خواندن زیست را تایید میکنند؟


دکتر محمد علی عمارلو....بعدشم تایید نمیخاد به نظر من بهترین کاره ...اصلا چه ضرری میکنی اگه اینطوری بخونی؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## 7star

دوستان چجوری خودمونو به درس خوندن عادت بدیم؟
مرور درسای عمومی با تخصصی فرق میکنه؟

----------


## Saeed735

> دوستان چجوری خودمونو به درس خوندن عادت بدیم؟
> مرور درسای عمومی با تخصصی فرق میکنه؟


بله صد در صد فرق میکنه.....دروس اختصاصی رو اکثرا باید با نوشتن (چک نویس) مرور کنی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و غیره.......اما دروس عمومی بیشتر رو خوانیه دیگه...ولی پست اول منو بخون گفتم مرور ینی چی

----------


## Saeed735

سلام...سوالی هست در خدمتم

----------


## pardis77

من چجوری درس فیزیک بخونم؟؟؟؟؟واسه تست

----------


## Saeed735

> من چجوری درس فیزیک بخونم؟؟؟؟؟واسه تست


منظورتو نفهمیدم....واضح تر بگو

----------


## meh.75

*من برنامم اینه نظرتون چیه:
شیمی پایه
فیزیک پایه
ریاضی پایه
زیست نمیدونم
دینی2
عربی2و3
زبان3
قرابت+ارایه+زبان فارسی

تابستون با 5ساعت میتونم اینارو تموم کنم؟؟در ضمن طوری برنامه بریزم که تاعید درسارو تموم کنم یا برا بعد عیدم بزام؟؟فارغ التحصیلم*

----------


## yasin_gh

بسیار مفید و عالی بود سعید خیلی کمکم کرد ...

----------


## Saeed735

> *من برنامم اینه نظرتون چیه:
> شیمی پایه
> فیزیک پایه
> ریاضی پایه
> زیست نمیدونم
> دینی2
> عربی2و3
> زبان3
> قرابت+ارایه+زبان فارسی
> ...


بعضی مشاورا میگن بعد عید تموم کنید ولی به نظر من هر چقد زود بهتر...چون مرور و تست بیشتر میشه پس  قبل عید بهتره.......برنامه ایم که ریختی خوبه ولی من بالا هم گفتم من ساعت مطالعه نمیتونم بگم فقط میگم استانداردش 8 ساعته حالا کمو زیادش به انژی خودتون بستگی داره...پست اولو کامل بخونید متوجه میشید...سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## yasin_gh

به نظرت اینا خوبن :
ادبیات : جامع ادبیات موضوعی گاج - قرابت معنایی الگو - تاریخ ادبیات الگو - آرایه ادبی الگو 
عربی : کامل گاج 
دینی : جامع گاج 
زبان : جامع مبتکران - درک مطلب به زبان ساده شهاب اناری - 1201 لغت 
ریاضی : جامع خیلی سبز 
فیزیک : جامع نقره ای - نشرالگو 
شیمی : مبتکران - جامع گاج 
به نظرت تو تابستون روزی 10 ساعت اینارو بخونم فقط دومشو کامل یاد بگیرم کامل کافیه بعدش واسه دوره و مرور هر چند بار یک بار این کارو کنم 
ممنون ... :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Saeed735

> به نظرت اینا خوبن :
> ادبیات : جامع ادبیات موضوعی گاج - قرابت معنایی الگو - تاریخ ادبیات الگو - آرایه ادبی الگو 
> عربی : کامل گاج 
> دینی : جامع گاج 
> زبان : جامع مبتکران - درک مطلب به زبان ساده شهاب اناری - 1201 لغت 
> ریاضی : جامع خیلی سبز 
> فیزیک : جامع نقره ای - نشرالگو 
> شیمی : مبتکران - جامع گاج 
> به نظرت تو تابستون روزی 10 ساعت اینارو بخونم فقط دومشو کامل یاد بگیرم کامل کافیه بعدش واسه دوره و مرور هر چند بار یک بار این کارو کنم 
> ممنون ...


کتاب های خوبی انتخاب کردی فقط یادت باشه اول تحقیق و دیدن کتابها بع امتحان


راجع به وقت مطالعه هم بالا باز به طور کامل توضیح دادم بخون مشکلی بود بگو


مرور هارم که گفتم اونارم بخون

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

سلام خسته نباشید
شما بعنوان یه دانشجوی موفق که کنکور رو عالی دادین که دارین تهران میخونید!
با کلاس موافقید یا اینکه همون نکات رو خودمون بشینیم از رو کتاب بخونیم؟
من سال سوم رو حتی به تدریس دبیرای مدرسمم گوش ندادم و خودم خوندم و وضعم از بقیه بچه ها بهتره!!
من خودم میتونم بخونم و درصد بالا بیارم ولی همش احساس میکنم این کلاس حتما یه چیزی داره ک خیلیا میرن !

----------


## Saeed735

من دانشجو نیستم...

ببینید بیشتر بچه ها میرن کلاس خصوصی و درس دادن رو میندازن به عهده  معلم یا مدرس ولی این به کل اشتباهه شما از روی کتب کمک اموزشی و خود کتاب درسی مطالعتونو انجام بدید و هر جا مشکل داشتین با استفاده از بچه ها و انجمن و غیره مشکلتونو حل کنید ولی واقعا اگه نشد یه جلسه برید کلاس و به دبیر بگید اقا من اینجارو نفهمیدم لطفا این قسمتو بهم توضیح بدید نه اینکه از اول برید کلاس و دبیر اون جاهایی رو بهت درس بده که اگه خودتم میخوندی یاد میگرفتی...اونایی که کلاس میرن بیشترشون سیاهی لشکرن اخرش پشیمون میشن....تقریبا رفتن به کلاس برای بیشتر بچه ها مثل یک پارچه هست که  میخوان درس نخوندنشونو پشتش قایم کنن و به خودشون روحیه بدن که معلم من فلان کسه و من حتما قبول میشم دریغ از اینکه نمیدوننن هم وقت رفت هم پول...سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم

----------


## afshar

سلام بچه ها 
 این تاپیک دیدم خیلی خوشحال شدم . مراقب جمع خوبتون باشید و از هم خبر بگیرین و حواستون به بغل دستی باشه 
 مطمئن اگر همه تجربیات خودشون در اختیار بقیه قرار بدن ، می تونید خیلی از نیازهای خودتون برطرف کنید و از اینجا انرژی بگیرین 
موفق باشین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام داش سعید 
> سوالم راجع به دی وی دی های آموزشی بود میخواستم بدونم که بهتریم موسسه چیه  و آیا رو دی وی دی وقت بزارم یا کتاب ها خودتم سی دی اینا گرفتی تا بحال  خوب بودن ؟؟؟


.اره تا به حال سیدی گرفتم...نمیشه گفت که یکی از  موسسات بهترینه...هر موسسه ای تو یکی دوتا درس اغلبا بهترینه....اینم مونده  به خودت اگه از کتابهای کمک اموزشی یاد میگیری همونارو بخون ولی اگه نیاز  میبینی یکی این مباحثو بهت توضیح بده دی وی دی بگیر .البته این دی وی دی  فقط به عنوان یه منبع اولیه و پیش خوانی باشه که اونو بخونی یه چیزایی یاد  بگیری و بعدا بری سراغ کتاب کمک اموزشیت و خود کتاب درسی....اگه کتاب درسی  رو با کتاب کمک اموزشی تلفیق کنی و چیزایی که تو دی وی دی یاد گرفتیو بهش  اضافه کنی عالی میشه....دلیل اینکه بسیاری از بچه ها میگن دی وی دی بده و  کلاه برداریه برای اینه که اونا دی وی دی رو به عنوان منبع اصلی استفاده  میکنن و چون تو دی وی دیا میگن با دیدن این دی وی دی 100 بزنید اینا هم  انژی میگیرن و وقتی میان و تست میزنن و 100 نمیتونن بزنن میگن دی وی دی بده  در حالیکه با دیدن یه دی وی دی نمیشه 100 زد برای کسب درصد 100 و درصدهای  بالا باید عرق ریخت...هیچ کسی هم  یا نگاه کردن دی وی دی یا حتی با*رفتن به کلاس* 100 نزده ...کسی که 100 زده یا درصد بالایی زده زحمت کشیده...

----------


## doctor reza

ی پیشنهاد:
برنامه عالیه امابیشتربرای فارغ التحصیلاست تا سومیاکه میرن چهارم
دلیلمم اینه:
ی مثلی هست میگه تاتنورداغه خمیروبچسبون!
چون سومیادرسای سومو درطی سال وباالاخص برای نهایی خوندن وبطورنسبی مسلطن
وبراین مبنااول دروس سوم(ن همشون!)خونده بشن شایدراندمان بالاتربره
یعنی اول زیست2خونده بشه وبعدش زیست2یاکسی ک زیست1ضعف داره درکناراین بخونه امادروس سوموکامل ببنده وبعدبره سراغ دوم واول(فیزیک)وپیش
ی پیشنهادبود

----------


## Saeed735

> ی پیشنهاد:
> برنامه عالیه امابیشتربرای فارغ التحصیلاست تا سومیاکه میرن چهارم
> دلیلمم اینه:
> ی مثلی هست میگه تاتنورداغه خمیروبچسبون!
> چون سومیادرسای سومو درطی سال وباالاخص برای نهایی خوندن وبطورنسبی مسلطن
> وبراین مبنااول دروس سوم(ن همشون!)خونده بشن شایدراندمان بالاتربره
> یعنی اول زیست2خونده بشه وبعدش زیست2یاکسی ک زیست1ضعف داره درکناراین بخونه امادروس سوموکامل ببنده وبعدبره سراغ دوم واول(فیزیک)وپیش
> ی پیشنهادبود


من تمام توضیحاتو تو پست عرض کردم فارغ التحصیلا که مشکلی نخواهند داشت سومیا هم برای تابستونشون برنامه ای رو که نوشتم به شکلی که دوس دارن به پیش ببرن چون این یه برنامه عمومیه شاید یکی پشت کنکور باشه یا یکی دوم و سومو خوب بلد باشه یا یکی تو سال سوم پیش رو هم خودش خونده باشه اونوقت میتونن برنامرو به شکلی که براشون بهتره اجرا کنن ولی برنامه ای که نوشتم هم برای دوم نزدیکه هم سوم و هم پیش چون قرار نیست اول برن مطالب سال اول رو بخونن بعد دوم و بعد سوم....مطالب پراکنده گفته شده که از همه سالها هست و بهترین روشه...سوالیم بود بگن تا حد توان توضیح میدم

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> میشه روش مطالعه فیزیک و ریاضی رو بگید
> من درصدم تو این 2 درس برعکس زیست خیلی پایینه
> سال دومم
> اگه میشه یه برنامه واسه تابستون بدید مرسی



ببینید فیزیک و ریاضی دروسی هستند که باید یاد بگیری البته درسته الان هیچ درس حفظی نداریم و باید همه رو یاد گرفت و مفهومی خوند ولی این دو تا درس یاد گیریشون با دروس دیگه فرق داره مسایل شیمی هم مثل این دوت درس باید یاد گرفته بشه....برای خوندن این دوتا درس همیشه یه چک نویس به همراهت داشته باش و سعی کن از اول که شروع میکنی به خوندن اولا مطالب تئوری رو به طور خلاصه تو چک نویست تمرین کنی فرمول هاییرم که میخونی چند بار تو چک نویس بنویس و واسه خودت تمرین کن بعدشم سعی کن هر چیزی که میخونی براش دلیل بیاری و بیشتر چیزایی که میخونی بی دلیل قبول نکن و براشون اثبات بیار این کار باعث میشه هم مطالب تو ذهنت موندگار شه و هم ذهنت بازتر شه...با کشیدن شکل و رمز یا کد گذاری برای فرمولها هم میتونی برای تثبیتشون تو ذهنت کمک کنی....نمونه سوال و تست همراه با خوندن درس برای تثبیت مطالب یادت نره....مرورهایی رو هم که تو بالا گفتم انجام بده

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> من دانشجو نیستم...
> 
> ببینید بیشتر بچه ها میرن کلاس خصوصی و درس دادن رو میندازن به عهده  معلم یا مدرس ولی این به کل اشتباهه شما از روی کتب کمک اموزشی و خود کتاب درسی مطالعتونو انجام بدید و هر جا مشکل داشتین با استفاده از بچه ها و انجمن و غیره مشکلتونو حل کنید ولی واقعا اگه نشد یه جلسه برید کلاس و به دبیر بگید اقا من اینجارو نفهمیدم لطفا این قسمتو بهم توضیح بدید نه اینکه از اول برید کلاس و دبیر اون جاهایی رو بهت درس بده که اگه خودتم میخوندی یاد میگرفتی...اونایی که کلاس میرن بیشترشون سیاهی لشکرن اخرش پشیمون میشن....تقریبا رفتن به کلاس برای بیشتر بچه ها مثل یک پارچه هست که  میخوان درس نخوندنشونو پشتش قایم کنن و به خودشون روحیه بدن که معلم من فلان کسه و من حتما قبول میشم دریغ از اینکه نمیدوننن هم وقت رفت هم پول...سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم


خیلی خیلی ممنونم

----------


## Moon Shine

پيشنهادتون براي من كه از ١٣ تير مدرسم شروع ميشه تا آخر دي چيه؟پايمم قويه
مثلا كدوم درساي عمومي يا اختصاصي رو بخونم تو تابستون از پايه كدومو بذارم براي بعد كه تعطيل ميشيم؟
٢٠٪ تست كار كردم فقط تو اين دو سال

----------


## Saeed735

> پيشنهادتون براي من كه از ١٣ تير مدرسم شروع ميشه تا آخر دي چيه؟پايمم قويه
> مثلا كدوم درساي عمومي يا اختصاصي رو بخونم تو تابستون از پايه كدومو بذارم براي بعد كه تعطيل ميشيم؟
> ٢٠٪ تست كار كردم فقط تو اين دو سال


ینی از 13 تیرماه میری مدرسه برای پیش دانشگاهی؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Moon Shine

> ینی از 13 تیرماه میری مدرسه برای پیش دانشگاهی؟؟؟؟؟


آره تا نيمه ي شهريور و بعد باز از اول مهر تا وقتي امتحاناي نوبت اول و بديم

----------


## Saeed735

> آره تا نيمه ي شهريور و بعد باز از اول مهر تا وقتي امتحاناي نوبت اول و بديم


هر روز میرین یا هفته ای مثلا 4 روز؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Moon Shine

> هر روز میرین یا هفته ای مثلا 4 روز؟؟؟؟؟؟


چهار روز دو شنبه ها تعطيليم

----------


## Saeed735

خب پس پیش دانشگاهیو تو همون سال خودش بخون....تو تابستونم  همراه پیش دروس سال سومو بخون چون الان داری سومو میخونی و مسلط هم هستی به قول خودت....به قول دوستمون که بالا گفت تا تنور داغه  نونو بچسبون پس تابستون سومو بخون وقتی سومم تموم شد دومو شروع کن....البته اگه بالا به برنامه من نگاه کنی خیلی خوبه اول پست رو کامل کامل بخون و ببین میتونی بهش عمل کنی یا نه بعد دربارش سوالی بود بگو

----------


## Saeed735

> چهار روز دو شنبه ها تعطيليم


همون روزای تعطیل میتونی برای سوم و بعد دوم وقت بذاری

----------


## yzsd

داش سعید بعد نهایی میام واسه کنکور 95 باهم باشیم

----------


## ikonkuri

خوبه ولی من پیشنهاد میدم حداقل یه بار دوستان پیش مشاور برن و از تیپ شخصیتی خودشون باخبر بشن
حیفه اگه بخونی و زحمت بکشی خدای نکرده نتیجه ایده آل نباشه

----------


## Forgotten

سلام آقا سعید 
کامل راهنمایی هاتون رو خوندم و لذت بردم 
من سال دوم هستم یعنی سال بعد میرم سوم 
امسال دروس رو بیشتر تشریحی و مفهومی خوندم و با همین تشریحی خوندن میانگین ترازم تو قلم چی 6250 بود 
برای سال آبنده تصمیم دارم ترازم رو به 7000 برسونم که به این خاطر برای اینکه برای تست زنی وقت کم نیارم از تابستون میخوام پیش خوانی دروس سوم رو شروع کنم 
من برنامم رو خدمتون میگم اگر نظری بود بگید خوشحال میشم و در آخر چند تا سوال که نتونستم جوابشون رو پیدا کنم میپرسم 

برنامم به این حالت هست که از اول تیر ماه قراره خوندن رو شروع کنم و با 8 ساعت روزانه آغاز کنم 60 درصد دروس دوم رو جمع بندی و تست و 40 درصد پیش خوانی دروس سوم 
با برنامه قلم چی میرم جلو و تابستون تو ازموناش شرکت میکنم و دوست دارم امسال کامل دروس دوم رو جمع ببندم و تابتسون سال آینده 40 درصد دروس سوم و 60 درصد پیش خوانی چهارم داشته باشم 

اینم منابعم که برای تابستون انتخاب کردم برای سال سوم بعضیاش جامعه اگه درباره منابع هم نظری بود بگید تقریبا با منابعی که گفتید همخوانی داره 

زیست 2 : خیلی سبز برای مطالعه تشریحی و الگو برای تست 
شیمی 3 : مبتکران 
دین و زندگی : جامع گاج 
عربی : کامل گاج 
قرابت : تشریحی هامون سبطی و تست الگو 
زبان فارسی : هامون سبطی 
آرایه : الگو 
تاریخ ادبیات : الگو 
لغت و املا : الگو

و اما درباره منابع یه سری سوال اساسی دارم
من تا حد ممکن نمخوام از کتاب های جامع امسال استفاده کنم مخصوصا توی دروس اختصاصی

برای فیزیک خیلی سبز سوم رو در نظر گرفتم البته دوستان میگن فیزیک پایه گاج نقره ای هم خوبه ولی من موندم با کدوم پیش برم 

http://kheilisabz.com/shop/%D9%81%D9...B1%D8%A8%D9%8A

و برای ریاضی هم کتاب اموزش و هم کتاب تست الگو چون خودم میخوام پیش خوانی کنم کتاب آموزش هم نیاز دارم 
ریاضی 3 | انتشارات خیلی سبز

ریاضی 3 آموزش | انتشارات خیلی سبز

برای ادبیات علاوه بر اینکه موضوعی های بالا رو انتخاب کردم نمیدونم از کتاب هایی مثل کتب زیر استفاده کنم یا نه 
http://kheilisabz.com/shop/%D8%A7%D8...%D8%B3%DB%8C-3

آموزش ادبیات فارسی3 | انتشارات خیلی سبز

آموزش کامل ادبیات3 (سه بعدی) | سوم | دبیرستان


اگه اره کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنید 

برای زمین شناسی خیلی سبز خوبه یا مهر و ماه اینو هر کی یه چیزی میگه 

برای امار هم میکرو طبقه خوبه ؟

و یه سوال مهم دیگه اینه به نظر شما کدوم دروس سوم رو تو تابستون پیش خوانی کنم چهار درس شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی و زیست حتمی هست لطفا درباره بقیه دروس نظر بدید 

بازم ممنون از راهنمایی کاملتون اگر ممکنه جواب این سوالارم بدید

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام آقا سعید 
> کامل راهنمایی هاتون رو خوندم و لذت بردم 
> من سال دوم هستم یعنی سال بعد میرم سوم 
> امسال دروس رو بیشتر تشریحی و مفهومی خوندم و با همین تشریحی خوندن میانگین ترازم تو قلم چی 6250 بود 
> برای سال آبنده تصمیم دارم ترازم رو به 7000 برسونم که به این خاطر برای اینکه برای تست زنی وقت کم نیارم از تابستون میخوام پیش خوانی دروس سوم رو شروع کنم 
> من برنامم رو خدمتون میگم اگر نظری بود بگید خوشحال میشم و در آخر چند تا سوال که نتونستم جوابشون رو پیدا کنم میپرسم 
> 
> برنامم به این حالت هست که از اول تیر ماه قراره خوندن رو شروع کنم و با 8 ساعت روزانه آغاز کنم 60 درصد دروس دوم رو جمع بندی و تست و 40 درصد پیش خوانی دروس سوم 
> با برنامه قلم چی میرم جلو و تابستون تو ازموناش شرکت میکنم و دوست دارم امسال کامل دروس دوم رو جمع ببندم و تابتسون سال آینده 40 درصد دروس سوم و 60 درصد پیش خوانی چهارم داشته باشم 
> ...


خب بعضی سوالاتون به یه شکلی بود که انگار  پست منو با دقت نخوندین ولی تا جایی که میدونم سوالاتو جواب میدم

منابعت منابع خوبی هستن ولی زیست 2 الگو درسنامه دار شده همونو بگیری فعلا برات کافیه درسنامه هم داره توش ...نیازی نیست خیلی سبزم بگیری
برای شیمی هم که اگه از بین منابعی که نوشتم مبتکرانو پسند کردی که تمومه....مبتکران کتاب خیلی خوبی برای سال سوم داره
برای فیزیک باید یه کتاب داشته باشی که آموزشش خوب باشه نمیدونم چرا ولی بیشتر بچه ها با درسنامه های کتاب پایه گاج که به صورت خلاصه نکته ها بیان شده مشکل دارن و میگن کامل نیست بیشتر کتاب الگو رو مد نظر دارن شما برو الگو رم ببین حالا هر کدوم به طبعت نشت بگیرش...من خیلی سبزم نگا کردم بد نبود ولی الگو رم نگاه کن انتخاب اخر با خودته
برای ریاضی کتاب خیلی سبز خوبه و انتخابت خوب بوده
برای ادبیت همونطور که تو پست اولم گفتم افرادی هستن میان میرن یه گاج سبز میگیرن میشینن میخونن و حفظ میکنن که فلان خط تشبیه داره و فلان خط املاش مهمه و غیره این غلطه بهتره ابتدا موضوعیارو خوب یاد گرفت بعدا رفت سراغ متن کتاب اونوقت دیگه حفظ نمیکنی بلکه خودت میفهمی که فلان خط تشبیه داره و از روی کتابی مثل گاج سبز چک میکنی که درست گفتی یا نه...نه اینکه از روش حفظ کنی...پس تو تابستون مباحث موضوعی ادبیات رو به خوبی یاد بگیر بعد تابستون هم که رفتی سوم .دانسته هاتو رو کتاب سوم پیاده کن...
برای دینی  کتاب الگو رم ببینید اگه به نظرتون نشست اونو بگیرید البته بین گاج و الگو باز انتخاب با شماست
برای ادبیات هم که کتاب خوبی رو انتخاب کردین
زبان خارجه هم که کتاب انتخاب نکردید
زمینم خیل سبز خوبه ولی بازم میگم بالا نوشتم من چند تا منبع خوب معرفی میکنم برید نگاه کنید هر کدوم به نظرتون بهتر بود و باهاتون سازگارتر بود بگیریدش





خب سوال بعدی گفتید به غیر زیستو فیزیکو شیمی و ریاضی کدوم درسو پیش خوانی کنم؟؟خب ادبیاتو که گفتم مبحثی شو یاد بگیرید این یک
زبان خارجه هم یک تیک ایت گاج بگیرید لغتاشو تموم کنید فقط همین بقیشو سال سوم میخونید
دینی پیش خوانی نمیخاد 
برای عربی هم فقط پایتونو قوی کنید یعنی سال اول و دومتون خوب باشه تا سال سوم به مشکل بر نخورید ولی اینا چندان وقتی نیاز ندارن بیشتر تمرکز شما بر روی دروش اختصاصی باشه و ادبیات اینا با روزی یک ساعت حل میشه


سوال دیگه ای هست؟؟

----------


## Forgotten

برای زبان مشکلی ندارم 
و همچنین عربی اول و دوم رو خیلی خوب بلدم درصد عربیم بین 70 تا 90 توی آزمون های آزمایشی بوده و بیشتر هدفم پیشخوانی عربی 3 هست 
کتاب های الگو یکم سطحشون بالاست به نظرتون یه دانش آموزش رشته تجربی نیاز داره فیزیک رو در سطح الگو بخونه در ضمن معلم فیزیک ما میگه کتاب های فیزیک الگو غلط علمی هم زیاد دارن 

سوال دیگه ای نیست
خیلی ازتون ممنونم که راهنماییم کردید

----------


## Saeed735

> برای زبان مشکلی ندارم 
> و همچنین عربی اول و دوم رو خیلی خوب بلدم درصد عربیم بین 70 تا 90 توی آزمون های آزمایشی بوده و بیشتر هدفم پیشخوانی عربی 3 هست 
> کتاب های الگو یکم سطحشون بالاست به نظرتون یه دانش آموزش رشته تجربی نیاز داره فیزیک رو در سطح الگو بخونه در ضمن معلم فیزیک ما میگه کتاب های فیزیک الگو غلط علمی هم زیاد دارن 
> 
> سوال دیگه ای نیست
> خیلی ازتون ممنونم که راهنماییم کردید


از نظر سطح که نه مشکل نداره که بخونی ولی بازم انتخاب با شماست تو پست قبلیمم گفتم به نظر خودتون هر کدوم بهتر بود اونو انتخاب کنید

----------


## meh.75

*یه سوال،مثلامن که که میخوام شیمی2و3رو بخونم هردو رو با هم بخونم یا اول دومو تموم کنم برم سراغ سوم؟؟*

----------


## mmn

سلام به همگی 
اولین پستی که گذاشتم
منم قبلا یه بار تجربه دانشگاه رو داشتم
رشته دبیرستانم ریاضی بوده 
از دو سال پیش تصمیم گرفتم تجربی شرکت کنم و مطالعاتی داشتم (انگیزه رو هم از یکی از آشناها گرفتم که مشاور انگیزشی بودم براش و الان دندون پزشکی می خونه)
امسال قلم چی شرکت کردم ترازم از6200 بالاتر نیومد چون وقت برای ریاضی و فیزیک و عمومی ها نداشتم و نصف روز کار می کنم 
 از بهمن بیخیالش شدم از مهر میخام دوباره قلم چی برم
زیست رو تموم کردم و از برخی فصل ها تست زدم 
شیمی رو هم 2 فصل دارم تا تموم کنم
با 90درصد مطالب آقا سعید موافقم اختلاف هام نیز تو برخی مطالبه که بیشتر جنبه سلیقه ای داره

یه پیشنهاد: این تاپیک رو تا کنکور ادامه بدید و حتی الامکان سوالات رو اینجا بپرسید تا از تجربه های هم استفاده کنیم

----------


## mmn

3 تا تجربه فعلا از من که شاید بدرد بعضیا بخوره:

1. اگه تو محاسبات شیمی مشکل دارید جلد 2 خط ویژه شیمی گاج  شامل روش های حل مسئله هست رو حتما بخرید یا از کسی که داره قرض بگیریداول کتاب 7 تا قانون داره واسه حل مسئله که حسابی راهتون میندازه (دعا شو به جون من بکنید!)

2. همینجور که داش سعید هم گفت مخصوصا توی زیست به جای خلاصه نویسی حتما حاشیه نویسی کنید خصوصا زمانی که تست حل می کنید و به نکته جالبی برخورد می کنید اینجوری هم وقتتون تلف نمیشه هم اینکه فقط به کتاب وابسته اید 
وقتی هم به تسلط رسیدید و کل فصل ها رو خوندید می تونید با طراحی سوال کلی خفن بشید من با همین کارا زیست قلم چی رو  بالای 80 زدم

3. اگه بتونید دو فصل حرکت و دینامیک رو تابستان پیش خوانی کنید عالیه چون حجم فیزیک پیش زیاده

یه سوال: واسه آموزش فیزیک کسی منبع خوب داره معرفی کنه؟ (الگو رو دیدم اینجا راجع بهش بحث شد)

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

من رشته ریاضی هستم

یه سوال جامع

اگه در بهترین شرایط ممکن روزی 15 ساعت درس بخونی

میتونی ظرف یک سال رتبه زیر 500 اورد ؟؟

----------


## mmn

> من رشته ریاضی هستم
> 
> یه سوال جامع
> 
> اگه در بهترین شرایط ممکن روزی 15 ساعت درس بخونی
> 
> میتونی ظرف یک سال رتبه زیر 500 اورد ؟؟


واسه تجربی؟ یعنی از پیش تغییر رشته بدی؟

----------


## MohammadT

> 3 
> 
> یه سوال: واسه آموزش فیزیک کسی منبع خوب داره معرفی کنه؟ (الگو رو دیدم اینجا راجع بهش بحث شد)


برای فیزیک پیش نشر دریافت بهترین آموزش رو داره الگو برای کسایی خوبه که تو فیزیک قوی باشن برای فیزیک پایه هم گاج کافیه.

----------


## pardis77

> من رشته ریاضی هستم
> 
> یه سوال جامع
> 
> اگه در بهترین شرایط ممکن روزی 15 ساعت درس بخونی
> 
> میتونی ظرف یک سال رتبه زیر 500 اورد ؟؟


اره چرا نشه....تو بخواه و تلاش کن مطمئن باش میشه

----------


## Saeed735

> *یه سوال،مثلامن که که میخوام شیمی2و3رو بخونم هردو رو با هم بخونم یا اول دومو تموم کنم برم سراغ سوم؟؟*


اول دومو بخون بعد برو سوم...حالا چه کاریه با هم بخونیش؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> اره چرا نشه....تو بخواه و تلاش کن مطمئن باش میشه


حالا خدا کنه قبول شم همین امسال به این فکر ها نباشم

----------


## mmn

> من رشته ریاضی هستم
> 
> یه سوال جامع
> 
> اگه در بهترین شرایط ممکن روزی 15 ساعت درس بخونی
> 
> میتونی ظرف یک سال رتبه زیر 500 اورد ؟؟


من کسی رو ندیدم که بتونه کل سال تحصیلی هر روز 15 ساعت درس بخونه  یادمه رتبه 1 ریاضی 89 می گفت یه ماه آخر 17 ساعت در روز درس می خوندم

پس احساسی برخورد نکن چون اگه نتونی به اون ساعت برسی سرخورده میشی، کسب رتبه خوب و تعیین ساعت مطالعه هر کس بستگی به پایه درسی اون داره و اینکه تو سال های قبل چه قدر تلاش کرده 
ضمنا فقط کمیت نیست ، کیفیت مطالعه هم مهمه

----------


## Saeed735

> من کسی رو ندیدم که بتونه کل سال تحصیلی هر روز 15 ساعت درس بخونه ام یادمه رتبه 1 ریاضی 89 می گفت یه ماه آخر 17 ساعت در روز درس می خوندم
> 
> پس احساسی برخورد نکن چون اگه نتونی به اون برسی سرخورده میشی، کسب رتبه خوب و تعیین ساعت مطالعه هر کس بستگی به پایه درسی اون داره و اینکه تو سال های قبل چه قدر تلاش کرده 
> ضمنا فقط کمیت نیست ، کیفیت مطالعه هم مهمه


بله درسته...مطمن باش اگه تا حالا هم هیچی نخونده باشی از این به بعد تلاش کنی(برای کنکور 95 به بعد) تو همون سال کنکور میتونی همه درساتو با کیفیت عالی بخونی ...من تو پست اولمم گفتم ساعت مطالعه باید جوری باشه که احساس خستگی نکنی...هر وقت خسته شدی بذار کنار و استراحت کن چون خوندن دیگه فایده ای نخواهد داشت.....مطالعه باید همراه با انرژی باشه

----------


## Hellion

> من رشته ریاضی هستم
> 
> یه سوال جامع
> 
> اگه در بهترین شرایط ممکن روزی 15 ساعت درس بخونی
> 
> میتونی ظرف یک سال رتبه زیر 500 اورد ؟؟


سلام دادا به فکر این نباش روزی 15 ساعت بخونی به فکر این باش روزی جند مطلب و درسو میخوای عالی بخونی .. اگه اینطورییش بری زیر 500 هم میشی

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سلام دادا به فکر این نباش روزی 15 ساعت بخونی به فکر این باش روزی جند مطلب و درسو میخوای عالی بخونی .. اگه اینطورییش بری زیر 500 هم میشی


من یا یه مطلب نمیخونم یا وقتی میخونم شورشو درمیارم  :Yahoo (105):  کامل میخونم

منظورم از 15 ساعت مطالعه کاملا مفید مفید بود

حالا شاید انصراف بدم بیام تجربی شایدم نیام ولی احتمالش هست

----------


## Saeed735

> من یا یه مطلب نمیخونم یا وقتی میخونم شورشو درمیارم  کامل میخونم
> 
> منظورم از 15 ساعت مطالعه کاملا مفید مفید بود
> 
> حالا شاید انصراف بدم بیام تجربی شایدم نیام ولی احتمالش هست


گفتم دیگه هر چقد میخونی بخون ولی باید با انؤی باشی هر وقت خسته شدی بذار کنر

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> گفتم دیگه هر چقد میخونی بخون ولی باید با انؤی باشی هر وقت خسته شدی بذار کنر


حالا نمیدونم چرا فازم اینقدر عوض شده مشاور مدرسه میگه رتبه خیلی خوب میگیری ولی زده به سرم بیام تجربی

نمیدونم کلا ریاضی و فیزیک قوی ولی زیست هیچی بلد نیستم

----------


## Saeed735

> حالا نمیدونم چرا فازم اینقدر عوض شده مشاور مدرسه میگه رتبه خیلی خوب میگیری ولی زده به سرم بیام تجربی
> 
> نمیدونم کلا ریاضی و فیزیک قوی ولی زیست هیچی بلد نیستم


خب وقتی میتونی تو ریاضی یه رتبه خوبی بیاری پس چرا میای تجربی؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

علاقه زیادی به تجربی دارم

حتی تابستون امسال 3-4 جلسه سر کلاس تجربی نشستم اما استرس گرفت برگشتم ریاضی

حالا نمیدونم به نظرم پزشکی خیلی جذاب تر از مهندسی :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Saeed735

من که نظر مثبتی ندارم اقای افشار هم انلاینن از ایشونم یه نظری در این باره بخواید

----------


## آوید

سلام
لطفا میشه منوهم راهنمایی کنید. من کاردانی نرم افزار(فنی) رو در سال 87 گرفتم و الان میخوام دوباره کنکور تجربی بدم و خیلی هم بهش فکر کردم. حالا لطف کنید به من بگید بدون هیچ پیش زمینه ای از کجا شروع کنم و چطوری پیش برم تا به هدفم برسم. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> لطفا میشه منوهم راهنمایی کنید. من کاردانی نرم افزار(فنی) رو در سال 87 گرفتم و الان میخوام دوباره کنکور تجربی بدم و خیلی هم بهش فکر کردم. حالا لطف کنید به من بگید بدون هیچ پیش زمینه ای از کجا شروع کنم و چطوری پیش برم تا به هدفم برسم.


پست اول منو خوندین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

دوستان گلم قبل از اینکه یه سوالو بپرسید اول پست اول بنده رو کامل بخونید ...این پست بسیار جامعه و خیلی از مشکلات شما رو خل میکنه ولی اگه باز مشکلی داشتید یا چیزی تو پست اول نوشته نشده بود ولی مد نظر شماست یا چیزی که نیاز هست تا بیشتر بازش کنم رو بگید تا توضیح بدم...تا جایی که میدونم و از دستم بر بیاد در خدمتم

----------


## Hellion

داداش چیکار کنیم بعد مدتی مثلا یه هفته درسیو که خوندیم فراموش نکنیم ؟.. مرور دوم و سوم رو کی انجام بدیم ؟... آیا میشه درسو با تست مرور کرد ؟ 
ببخشید سوالا زیاد شد گفتم همشو یه جا بپرسم دیگه تایپک شلوغ نشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed735

> داداش چیکار کنیم بعد مدتی مثلا یه هفته درسیو که خوندیم فراموش نکنیم ؟.. مرور دوم و سوم رو کی انجام بدیم ؟... آیا میشه درسو با تست مرور کرد ؟ 
> ببخشید سوالا زیاد شد گفتم همشو یه جا بپرسم دیگه تایپک شلوغ نشه


ببین الان یا هر وقتی که وقت داشتی...یکمی وقت بذار همه ی پستمو کامل کامل بخون ....مطمن باش همه چیز گفته شده...سوالات توهم اونجا پاسخ داده شده داداشی...اگه کامل خوندی و باز مشکل داشتی یا سوالی برات پیش اومد وو یا ابهامی وجود داشت بگو

----------


## Hellion

> ببین الان یا هر وقتی که وقت داشتی...یکمی وقت بذار همه ی پستمو کامل کامل بخون ....مطمن باش همه چیز گفته شده...سوالات توهم اونجا پاسخ داده شده داداشی...اگه کامل خوندی و باز مشکل داشتی یا سوالی برات پیش اومد وو یا ابهامی وجود داشت بگو


داداش کامل خوندمش ولی همچین موردی ندیدم  :Yahoo (110): 
البته بازم میخونمش ولی اگه پیداش نکردم میپرسم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed735

> داداش کامل خوندمش ولی همچین موردی ندیدم 
> البته بازم میخونمش ولی اگه پیداش نکردم میپرسم


کی خوندی؟؟؟ تو دو دیقه خوندی؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellion

> کی خوندی؟؟؟ تو دو دیقه خوندی؟؟؟؟؟؟


خودت گفتی تند خوانی کنین تو پست  :Yahoo (4):  ... شوخی کردم داداش با اجازت پرینتش میگیرم اینجوری چشام درد میکنه ...

----------


## Saeed735

> خودت گفتی تند خوانی کنین تو پست  ... شوخی کردم داداش با اجازت پرینتش میگیرم اینجوری چشام درد میکنه ...


اجازه مام دست شماس....بعضی جاهاش شاید مبهم باشه...تو همین تاپیک بگو برات بازش  میکنم

----------


## Hellion

> اجازه مام دست شماس....بعضی جاهاش شاید مبهم باشه...تو همین تاپیک بگو برا بازش  میکنم


فداتم داداش متن عالی و خوبیه بخصوص واسه قسمت زیست و فیزیکش ایشالله تابستون رو همین پستت برناممو میریزم ... خدا خیرت بده داداش عالی بود ..سوالیم داشتم همینجا میپرسم (البته ببخشید اینقد پر روام )

----------


## Saeed735

> فداتم داداش متن عالی و خوبیه بخصوص واسه قسمت زیست و فیزیکش ایشالله تابستون رو همین پستت برناممو میریزم ... خدا خیرت بده داداش عالی بود ..سوالیم داشتم همینجا میپرسم (البته ببخشید اینقد پر روام )


نگو عزیز چه پررویی؟؟؟؟؟؟

گفتم که هم شما و هم بچه ها هر سوالی داشتید بپرسید اگه هزار تا سوالم داشتید مشکلی نیست اگه سوالتون تکراری بود هم مشکلی نداره...من تا حد توان در خدمتم

----------


## Alireza.arvin

توی آزمونای تابستون کانون به نظرتون سوالای چهارم رو جواب بدیم یا دومو ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> توی آزمونای تابستون کانون به نظرتون سوالای چهارم رو جواب بدیم یا دومو ؟


ببخشید من برای ازمون هیچ برنامه ای ندارم..........چون زیاد اشنایی ندارم ولی خودتون نگاه کنید به برنامه....هر برنامه ای رو که خواستید انجام بدید و طبق اون تو ازمونها شرکت کنید

----------


## Alireza.arvin

بعد عمومی های سال دوم رو کی باید خوند ؟‌ تابستون ؟ یا بعد از عید ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> بعد عمومی های سال دوم رو کی باید خوند ؟‌ تابستون ؟ یا بعد از عید ؟


ببخشید ولی من نمیدونم که ایا شما سال دومید یا سوم یا پیش....ایا تاپیک منو کامل خوندید؟؟؟؟؟؟اونجا اکثرا جواب سوالاتون هست....


باز سوالی دارید لطفا واضح تر بگید و دربارش توضیح بدید

----------


## Alireza.arvin

من الان سومم . یعنی تابستون دیگه کنکوری میشم . درسی مثل دین و زندگی 2 رو از تابستون باید خوند ؟‌ یا درس های عمومی سال دوم رو کلا واسه بعد از عید بزاریم بخونیم ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> من الان سومم . یعنی تابستون دیگه کنکوری میشم . درسی مثل دین و زندگی 2 رو از تابستون باید خوند ؟‌ یا درس های عمومی سال دوم رو کلا واسه بعد از عید بزاریم بخونیم ؟


چرا بعد عید؟؟؟بعد عید دوران جمع بندیه تقریبا....دیگه نباید زیاد به تازه شروع کردن درسا فکر کرد....نمیگم از همین تابستون شروع کن ولی از مهر عمومیارو حتما حتما شرو کن...البته تو تابستونم عمومی بخونا....اینا دیگه انتخابش با خودته....پست اول منو بخون و برای تابستون و پاییزو زمستون و غیره(تا کنکور)یه برنامه جامع بریز اگه دوس داشتی نشونم بده تا راهنماییت کنم

----------


## GBrooz

سلام و درود. اقا مشکل اساسی من اینکه که درسا رو پایه ای ضعیفم!! امسالم چندتا از درسا رو انداختم.تابستون چکار کنم؟؟آزمون شرکت کنم؟؟؟میشه ریاضی و عربی رو با کتاب یا سی دی قوی کنم؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام و درود. اقا مشکل اساسی من اینکه که درسا رو پایه ای ضعیفم!! امسالم چندتا از درسا رو انداختم.تابستون چکار کنم؟؟آزمون شرکت کنم؟؟؟میشه ریاضی و عربی رو با کتاب یا سی دی قوی کنم؟؟؟


به صورت تلفنی و یاهو مسنجر جوابتونو خواهم داد

----------


## Mr.Hosein

واقعا جای تقدیر داره که وقتتونو این چنین در اختیار دوستان خودتون قرار میدید...

واقعا اگه بچه ها بتونن از تابستونشون خوب استفاده کنن و مطالبی رو که باید جمع کنن هم انگیزشون خیلی بالاتر میره و هم احتمال قبولیشون...
فقط کمی مدیریت زمان نیاز هست که هم به تفریحاتتون برسید و هم درس...
و مهم ترین بخش این مدیریت میشه گفت سحر خیزیه...
اگه به بیدار شدن در 6صبح عادت کنید تا ساعت2 که وقت ناهار باشه شما  نزدیک 7ساعت مطالعه دارید در نوبت صبح(با کثر زمان استراحت)...حتی اگه بقیه ی روز رو به استراحت و سرگرمی بگزرونید باز هم مقدار قابل توجهی مطالعه داشتید...
از خوبی های سحر خیزی اینه که ذهنتون امادگی بیشتری داره برای یادگیری مطالب...
همینطور هم از پیامبر اسلام(ص)نقل شده که : در پى روزى و نیازها، سحر خیز باشید؛ چرا كه حركت در آغاز روز، [مایه] بركت و پیروزى است.
و چه روزی ای بهتر برای کنکوری ها جز بهتر فراگرفتن درس...
با برنامه ریزی و نظم همه چیز دست یافتنیه...

----------


## meh.75

*سعید جان نظرووا زیستین برنامسی اغیر دییر؟؟*

----------


## Saeed735

> *سعید جان نظرووا زیستین برنامسی اغیر دییر؟؟*


چرا سنگین باشه داداش؟؟؟؟؟(ببخش فارسی میحرفم شاید بقیه هم مشکل تو رو داشته باشن...یاشا  داداش) تو که همه زیستو قراره بخونی چه اینطوری چه سال به سال

----------


## 7star

سلام آقا سعید برنامه خوبی نوشتین و فکر کنم قبلا اینطور نبود الان تکمیلش کردین؟
شما خودتون سال 95 کنکور دارین یا اینکه الان دانشجو هستین؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام آقا سعید برنامه خوبی نوشتین و فکر کنم قبلا اینطور نبود الان تکمیلش کردین؟
> شما خودتون سال 95 کنکور دارین یا اینکه الان دانشجو هستین؟


بله...بسیار کاملتر شده....من پشت کنکوریم متاسفانه به یه سری دلایل پشت کنکور موندم

----------


## 7star

> بله...بسیار کاملتر شده....من پشت کنکوریم متاسفانه به یه سری دلایل پشت کنکور موندم


ان شالله موفق باشین...ممنون که تجربه هاتونو در اختیار بچه ها قرار میدین :Y (694):

----------


## Saeed735

> ان شالله موفق باشین...ممنون که تجربه هاتونو در اختیار بچه ها قرار میدین


بخونیدش...باز سوالی بود در خدمتم...........

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

*تاپیک بسیار بسیار عالی مفید و کاربردیی بود از اقا سعید گل 

بنده ایشون رو کاملا میشناسم و از مدت ها پیش باهاشون تلفنی در ارتباط بودم و ایشون رو کاملا تایید می کنم

انسان بسیار شریف و کار بلدی هست 

دوستان حتما از وجود ایشون استفاده ببرید*

----------


## Saeed735

> *تاپیک بسیار بسیار عالی مفید و کاربردیی بود از اقا سعید گل 
> 
> بنده ایشون رو کاملا میشناسم و از مدت ها پیش باهاشون تلفنی در ارتباط بودم و ایشون رو کاملا تایید می کنم
> 
> انسان بسیار شریف و کار بلدی هست 
> 
> دوستان حتما از وجود ایشون استفاده ببرید*


خیلی ممنون استاد...نظر لطف شماست...شما بزرگوارید :Y (454):

----------


## battlamius

سلام، آقا سعید من چطور میتونم ازتون یه راهنمایی بخوام؟
خیلی احتیاج دارم

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام، آقا سعید من چطور میتونم ازتون یه راهنمایی بخوام؟
> خیلی احتیاج دارم


پیام خصوصی شد

----------


## E R F A N

سلام چرا باید ریاضی رو اول مباحث کم اهمیت مثل ماتریس و معادله بخونیم و تابع و مثلثات اون اخرا؟ به نظرتون شیمی رو چجوری بخونیم که  به عاقبت کنکوری های 93 و94 دچار نشیم؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام چرا باید ریاضی رو اول مباحث کم اهمیت مثل ماتریس و معادله بخونیم و تابع و مثلثات اون اخرا؟ به نظرتون شیمی رو چجوری بخونیم که  به عاقبت کنکوری های 93 و94 دچار نشیم؟


چون این مباحث پایه هستن و باید برای خوندن مباحث دیگه اینارو بلد بود....شیمیرم از دوم شرو کنید به خوندن ولی خیلی مفهومی بخونید و سعی کنید همه چیز رو در سطح وسیعی بررسی کنید

----------


## Saeed735

@artim
 @angel

@همه کاربرا



از دوستانی که احساس میکنن میتونن بچه ها رو کمک کنن دعوت میکنم تا باهم این کارو بکنیم....اگه مشکلی هم راجبه من بود بگید تا پست اول رو ویرایش کنم...ممنون

----------


## Roya76

سلام
از دروس سال اول کدوم درس ها در کنکور میاد؟

----------


## Catman

> سلام
> از دروس سال اول کدوم درس ها در کنکور میاد؟



فیزیک بخش نور
ریاضی هم بهتره مرور بشه 
عربی هم باید قواعد ولغاتش مرور بشه چون پایه سال دو و سه هست

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> از دروس سال اول کدوم درس ها در کنکور میاد؟


عربی...فیزیک(البته قسمت مربوط به اینه و عدسی و نور میاد بقیش تو سالهای دیگه تکرار میشه)....ریاضیش مستقیم نمیاد ولی باید خوند چون پایس.....زبان لغاتاش....

----------


## محمد3568

بچه های رشته ریاضی من از اقا سعید اجاز ه گرفتم که یه چیزی رو بگم که خیلی مهمه
اکثر بچه ها میگن ما فیزیک و شیمی عالی هستیم پس ریاضی رو ولش کن اما بزارین یه مثال بزنم دو تا از دوستام که جزء نفرات برتر بودن و تراز هردوشون معمولا بالای 7000 بود همیشه کارنامه هاشون رو میدیدم اونی که حدود300 نمره ترازش کمتر بود همیشه فیزیک و ریاضی رو از اون یکی دوستم بیشتر میزد اما ریاضی رو همیشه کمتر میزد به خاطر همین همیشه ترازش کمتر بود
من یه پیشنهادی که دارم اینه دوست عزیز اگه فیزیک 80 میزنی سعی کن بزنی  اگه شیمی 100 میزنی ادادمه بده اما ریاضی رو بیار بالا حتی اگه صفر هستی بیار به ده به خدا یه سوال ریاضی برابری میکنه با 2 یا 3 سوال فیزیک و شیمی
پس اگه تا حالا ریاضی ضعیف بودی از پایه شروع کن یه شروع طوفانی ریاضی رو 20 درصد ببر بالا فیزک هم سعی کن بزاری همون جور اگه ریاضی ده درصد رفت بالا نگران نباش که فیزیکت 20 درصد اومده پایین به خدا ریاضی ارزشش بیشتر از این حرفاست
اخر حرفم مگه نیومدی ریاضی که مهندس شی؟ هر رشته ای بخونی بیشترش ریاضیه یه مهندس شیمی فقط 9 واحد بیشتر از یه مهندس عمران درس شیمی میخونه اما واحد های ریاضیشون برابره

----------


## paria_7

سلام ، یه سوال من کنکورمو بد دادم الان میخوام شروع کنم ولی خانواده میگن یه هفته استراحت کن بعد شروع کن ، نظر شما چیه؟
یه سوال دیگه... من عربیم خیلیییی ضعیفه فقط ترجمه بلدم ، کدوم یکی از این منابع بیشتر جواب میده؟ ایاد فیلی ، فوت و فن ، یا dvd ماهینی؟

----------


## maryam.23

سلام بچه ها من نگرانیم رویه زیسته چکار کنم؟ باقی درسام خوبه 
تابستونو کلا بذارم واسه خوندن زیست ؟

----------


## artim

> سلام بچه ها من نگرانیم رویه زیسته چکار کنم؟ باقی درسام خوبه 
> تابستونو کلا بذارم واسه خوندن زیست ؟


زیستو از الان بخون با خیلی سبز برو جلو درسنامه هاشو بخون قوی میشی

----------


## maryam.23

> زیستو از الان بخون با خیلی سبز برو جلو درسنامه هاشو بخون قوی میشی


چند جا خوندم میگن زیاد خوب نیست ؟ فقط درسنامه هاشو کار کنم ؟

----------


## artim

> چند جا خوندم میگن زیاد خوب نیست ؟ فقط درسنامه هاشو کار کنم ؟


کی گفته خوب نیست
بله هم درسنامه اش هم تست هاش بعد الگو کار کن

----------


## E R F A N

کتاب شیمی تو بازار هست که مسائل رو به روش مسخره  کسر های پیش ساخته حل نکرده باشه؟؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## teenager girl

> کتاب شیمی تو بازار هست که مسائل رو به روش مسخره  کسر های پیش ساخته حل نکرده باشه؟؟




چرا مسخره روش خوبیه که :Yahoo (110):

----------


## E R F A N

> چرا مسخره روش خوبیه که


با توجه به کنکور های الان و مفهومی شدن سوال ها فهمیدن یکی از نکات خیلی مهم تو شیمی هستش. بعدش من با ضریب تبدیل خیلی راحت ترم تا یه مشت فرمول . کسر های پیش ساخته مال قدیما بود حداقل قبل 93

----------


## Hanie76

> کی گفته خوب نیست
> بله هم درسنامه اش هم تست هاش بعد الگو کار کن


معلم ما میگفت که خیلی سبز بعضی از نکاتش خارج کتابه و ب درد کنکور نمیخوره :Yahoo (110):

----------


## artim

> معلم ما میگفت که خیلی سبز بعضی از نکاتش خارج کتابه و ب درد کنکور نمیخوره



نه اتفاقا خوبه اونو کار کن بعد الگو

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام ، یه سوال من کنکورمو بد دادم الان میخوام شروع کنم ولی خانواده میگن یه هفته استراحت کن بعد شروع کن ، نظر شما چیه؟
> یه سوال دیگه... من عربیم خیلیییی ضعیفه فقط ترجمه بلدم ، کدوم یکی از این منابع بیشتر جواب میده؟ ایاد فیلی ، فوت و فن ، یا dvd ماهینی؟


نه بذار از اول تیر.....یکم استراحت نیازه



اگه عربیت خیلی ضعیفه برو اول کتابای راهنمایی رو ببین 



اگر هم عربیت تا اینقد بد نیس که بری راهنماییرو ببینی از بین منابعی که گفتی من ماهینی رو میپسندم

----------


## Majesty

من شیمی رو زیر خط قفر هستم !!!! خیلی ضعیفم تو تست زنی...هر تست 15 دقیقه طول میکشه یا کلا جواب در نمیاد !!!!3دقیقه معادله ی واکنش ...4 دقیقه موازنه...3 دقیقه هم فکر میکنم رو تست میزون بشه 10 دقیقه !!!!بقیش هم که ممکنه اشتباه کنم و کل وقتم رو نابود کنم !!!چه کنم؟؟؟تابستون خیلی میخوام رو درسایی که قوی هستم مثل ریاضی و فیزیک وقت بزارم...در حالت عادی تو ایام مدرسه قبل امتحان نهایی روزی قشنگ 3تا4 ساعت فقط فیزیک تست میزدم...ریاضی هم خیلی کار کردم...مشکلم این شیمیه...تابستون هم میتونم روزی حداقل 3ساعت بدم به شیمی...چی بخونم واسه شیمی...چجوری بخونم؟شیمی 2 رو فقط واسه شب امتحان ترم دوم خوندم هیچی یادم نیست !!!...شیمی 3 هم وقت خیلی خیلی کم میارم...دستم به دامنتون :Yahoo (19): خدا رحم کنه به پیش...کتاب هم یه سیرتاپیاز گرفتم که فقط شر امتحان نهایی کنده شه...کلا نمیدونم شیمی چی بگیرم...اینجوری هم که از وضع شیمی کنکور 94 پیداست تابستون خودم رو قوی نکنم کلکم کندس :Yahoo (2): ...صبر هم نمیتونم کنم واسه کتابایی که منتشر میشن...زود میخوام شروع کنم...بعد از یه استراحت 1 هفته ای بعد از امتحانات میشینم جدی شروع کنم...من که ریاضیم قویه از همون اول شروع کنم تست زنی از رو خیلی سبز جامع مشکلی پیش نمیاد واسم آیا؟!!زیست هم که فقط خیلی سبز میخونم تابستون !!!چطوره؟!!!همه رو میتونم یه جوری جمع کنم ولی شیمی..... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ampd

> من شیمی رو زیر خط قفر هستم !!!! خیلی ضعیفم تو تست زنی...هر تست 15 دقیقه طول میکشه یا کلا جواب در نمیاد !!!!3دقیقه معادله ی واکنش ...4 دقیقه موازنه...3 دقیقه هم فکر میکنم رو تست میزون بشه 10 دقیقه !!!!بقیش هم که ممکنه اشتباه کنم و کل وقتم رو نابود کنم !!!چه کنم؟؟؟تابستون خیلی میخوام رو درسایی که قوی هستم مثل ریاضی و فیزیک وقت بزارم...در حالت عادی تو ایام مدرسه قبل امتحان نهایی روزی قشنگ 3تا4 ساعت فقط فیزیک تست میزدم...ریاضی هم خیلی کار کردم...مشکلم این شیمیه...تابستون هم میتونم روزی حداقل 3ساعت بدم به شیمی...چی بخونم واسه شیمی...چجوری بخونم؟شیمی 2 رو فقط واسه شب امتحان ترم دوم خوندم هیچی یادم نیست !!!...شیمی 3 هم وقت خیلی خیلی کم میارم...دستم به دامنتونخدا رحم کنه به پیش...کتاب هم یه سیرتاپیاز گرفتم که فقط شر امتحان نهایی کنده شه...کلا نمیدونم شیمی چی بگیرم...اینجوری هم که از وضع شیمی کنکور 94 پیداست تابستون خودم رو قوی نکنم کلکم کندس...صبر هم نمیتونم کنم واسه کتابایی که منتشر میشن...زود میخوام شروع کنم...بعد از یه استراحت 1 هفته ای بعد از امتحانات میشینم جدی شروع کنم...من که ریاضیم قویه از همون اول شروع کنم تست زنی از رو خیلی سبز جامع مشکلی پیش نمیاد واسم آیا؟!!زیست هم که فقط خیلی سبز میخونم تابستون !!!چطوره؟!!!همه رو میتونم یه جوری جمع کنم ولی شیمی.....


من شیمیم یکی از نقاط قوتم بود.به نظرم اگه واقعا اینجوری که میگی توش مشکل داری اگه میتونی کلاس برو  که دیگه خیالت راحت باشه.چون وقتی تو یه درسی ضعیفی اگه کلاس بری سرعتت میره بالا چون اگه خودت بخوای بخونی وقتت بیشتر میره.

----------


## Majesty

> من شیمیم یکی از نقاط قوتم بود.به نظرم اگه واقعا اینجوری که میگی توش مشکل داری اگه میتونی کلاس برو  که دیگه خیالت راحت باشه.چون وقتی تو یه درسی ضعیفی اگه کلاس بری سرعتت میره بالا چون اگه خودت بخوای بخونی وقتت بیشتر میره.


من به کلاس هیچ اعتقادی ندارم...اتفاقا بیشتر وقتم رو میگیره تو تابستون...واسم مهمه که یه منبع یا چندتا منبع خوب واسه شیمی داشته باشم که خودم بتونم کار کنم(در حد کنکور 94 بتونم جمع کنم شیمی 2و3 رو)...حتما اگه ببینم خودم نمیتونم بفهمم میرم سراغ معلم خصوصی...ولی میدونم که به خاطر کم کاری این بلا داره سرم میاد...شما واسه شیمی چیکار کردی که شده نقطه قوتت؟یه چندتا توصیه کن !

----------


## n1ma

واله کلاس رفتن زیاد خوب نیست..
حالا تجربه من اینو بهم ثابت کرد

----------


## Catman

سلام
اگر فقط مشکلتون سرعته که فقط تست بزنین .واکنش های کتاب و موازنشون رو چندین دور برای خودتون بنویسین و موازنه کنین تا ملکه ذهنتون بشه 
برای سرعت در حل مسایل هم فقط تست بزنین تا یادبگیرین چطور هرچی میخونین همون لحظه دربارش فکر کنین و راه حل رو یادداشت کنین.
حتما شیوه های تستی شیمی رو یادبگیرین تا سرعتتون زیاد بشه در پاسخگویی
اما اگر مشکلتون مفهومه باید برای درک مفاهیم هم شده دبیر داشته باشین.
کتاب هم که اول مبتکران ولی ازنظر من حلش خیلی طولانیه و وقت گیر ..... خودتون حلش رو ببینین شاید ازنظرشما خوب باشه

----------


## comet97

> سلام ، یه سوال من کنکورمو بد دادم الان میخوام شروع کنم ولی خانواده میگن یه هفته استراحت کن بعد شروع کن ، نظر شما چیه؟
> یه سوال دیگه... من عربیم خیلیییی ضعیفه فقط ترجمه بلدم ، کدوم یکی از این منابع بیشتر جواب میده؟ ایاد فیلی ، فوت و فن ، یا dvd ماهینی؟


برو سایت دبیرستان صنعتی شریف فیلم های عربی آقای ناصح زاده رو دانلود کن دقیق ببین قول میدم کمکت میکنه.در مورد منابع هم فوت و فن خیلی سبز خوبه

----------


## comet97

به نظرم از همین تابستون باید تست زماندار کار شه.حالا نه دقیقا مطابق زمانی که تو کنکور بهمون میده مثلا به ازای هر سوال اگه 1 دقیقه وقت میده ما اولش 2 دقیقه برا هر سوال بذاریم بعد کمش کنیم.من این کارو نکردم الان پشیمونم.بخصوص تو اختصاصی ها

----------


## Saeed735

> من به کلاس هیچ اعتقادی ندارم...اتفاقا بیشتر وقتم رو میگیره تو تابستون...واسم مهمه که یه منبع یا چندتا منبع خوب واسه شیمی داشته باشم که خودم بتونم کار کنم(در حد کنکور 94 بتونم جمع کنم شیمی 2و3 رو)...حتما اگه ببینم خودم نمیتونم بفهمم میرم سراغ معلم خصوصی...ولی میدونم که به خاطر کم کاری این بلا داره سرم میاد...شما واسه شیمی چیکار کردی که شده نقطه قوتت؟یه چندتا توصیه کن !


من از دوستانی که تجربه دارن خواهش کردم که بیان و بچه ها رو کمک کنن نه دوستانی که راهنمایی اشتباهی میدن



ببین داداش تو شیمیت ضعیفه چرا؟مشکل کجاست؟مشکل اینجاست که یه  درسنامه خوب و کامل نداری اگرم داشته باشی خوب نمیخونیش و واقعا خیلی به عمق و مفهوم دقت نداری و همین باعث میشه تو تست زنی کم بیاری تمرین کافی هم نداری ینی  مثلا موازنرو یاد گرفتی ولی بدون اینکه به تسلط برسی میری تست میزینی ابتدا به اندازه ای که به تسلط برسی تمرین داشته باش .....برای همین در تست زنس هم مشکل خواهی داشت شما در پست اول من قسمت  یه نکته در مورد تست زنی و قسمت مرور هارو با دقت بخون....همینطور پیشنهاد میکنم همه ی پست رو بخونی تا مشکلات دیگه ایم که داری حل شه....ابرای یه درسنامه خوب هم یه کتاب مبتکران بگیر...بشین بخون....تمام....
در ضمن مطمن باش وقتی فیزیک و ریاضیت قویه پس اینطور نیست که تو هوشت پایین باشه...دانش اموز مستعدی هستی فقط باید صحیح بخونی و صحیح تست بزنی


سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## eli94

@Saeed735

اگه میخوای 95 دانشجوی دندون باشی دور اینترنتو خط بکش...خیلی آن میشی...به اندازه کافی به بچه ها کمک کردی زندگیت مهمتر باشه..

----------


## Saeed735

> به نظرم از همین تابستون باید تست زماندار کار شه.حالا نه دقیقا مطابق زمانی که تو کنکور بهمون میده مثلا به ازای هر سوال اگه 1 دقیقه وقت میده ما اولش 2 دقیقه برا هر سوال بذاریم بعد کمش کنیم.من این کارو نکردم الان پشیمونم.بخصوص تو اختصاصی ها


با نظرتون کاملا مخالفم....چرا باید 2 دقیقه زمان داد؟چرا؟چون اون وقت درصدت کم میشه و روحیت میاد پایین؟خب نترس کم کم درصدتو ببر بالا و روحیتو هم بهتر کن....البته وقتی خودت میدونی با این روش ابتدان درصدات کم خواهد بود پس چرا روحیه بیاد پایین؟

خواهشا تبصره و تک ماده در نیارید همین کاری که گفتمو بکنید ضرر نمیکنید...ممنون



-- یه نکته ی مهم در تست زنی:بسیاری   از مشاوران کنکور بر این باورند که تست زنی ابتدا باید به صورت آزاد   برگزار شود یعنی وقتی شما شروع به تست زنی میکنید نیازی نیست که از همان   اول برای هر تست زنی زمان بگیرید(طبق استاندارد کنکور) و حتی درصد گیری هم   لازم نیست....این مشاوران بر این اعتقادند که تست زنی همراه با زمان گیری   (طبق استاندارد) و درصد گیری باید بعد عید و بعد از دوران جمع بندی صورت   گیرد همینطور میگن اگه یه تستو بلد نبودی و سخت بود عیب نداره واسش وقت   بذار حتی 10 یا 20 دقیقه و خوب یادش بگیر این باعث میشه دیگه اگه یه همچین   تستی تو کنکور اومد ثانیه ای جواب بدی و اون تست و نکاتش میشه ملکه ذهنت    باشه.ولی من  قسمت اول این نظر رو به شدت رد میکنم برای قسمت دوم هم نظریه   بهتری دارم ....طبق تحقیق هایی که من انجام دادم و خود شما هم خیلی هاشو   میدونید ذهن ما خیلی زود به یه چیزی عادت میکنه اگه شما از همون ابتدا که   شروع به تست زنی میکنید زمان نگیرید و هر کدوم از تست هارو تو 2 یا 3  دقیقه  حل کنید و بعدا جواباهر کدوم رو بعد از حل تست  چک کنید و نکاتشو  یادداشت  کنید و تستهایی رو هم که مشکل دارید براشون نیم ساعت وقت بذارید  ذهن شما  کند میشه... مثال میزنم مثلا بیاید تست فیزیک بزنید سوال 1 رو زود  بزنید و  بلافاصله جوابشو چک کنید و بعد 2 رو بزنید و جوابشو چک کنید تا 4  و ببینید  تست 4 نیاز به فکر دارد و مدتی دربارش فکر کنید و حلش کنید و  بعد ادامه  دهید تا برسید به سوال 11و12و13 و ببینید تو این تست ها مشکل  دارید و برای  هر کدوم 10 دقیقه وقت بذارید... اینطوری زدن 13 تا تست یک  ساعت زمان خواهد  برد و ذهن شما هم به کندی عادت خواهد کرد... از همان  ابتدا زمان و درصد  بگیرید از همان ابتدا. یعنی زمانی که شاید یک سال به  کنکورتان مانده  باشد...ولی چطور و چرا باید حرف منوانجام بدید؟؟ببینید من  نمیگم که شما  برای تست هایی که مشکل دارید 30 دقیقه وقت نذارید بلکه میگم  هر کاری در وقت  خودش باید صورت بگیرد و تست هایی رو که مشکل دارید نباید  در حین تست زنی  مورد بررسی قرار بدید همینطور من میگم نباید بعد زدن تست  بلافاصله جوابشو  چک کنید و نکاتشو یادداشت کنید...به نظر من وقت این کارها  بعد از انجام تست  زنی هستش مثال میزنم شما برای اولین بار (یا برای دومین  بار یا سومین  یا...یا..یا...)میخواهید تست فیزیک بزنید و میدانید که در  کنکور برای هر  تست فیزیک 1 دقیقه وقت دارید.خب شروع به تست زنی میکنید  و  قصد دارید 13  سوال را در 13 دقیقه جواب دهید سوال 1و2و3 را زود زدید؟خب  مشکلی نیست سوال 4  نیاز به فکر دارد؟خب دورش یه علامت بزنید و بگذارید  برای اخر که وقت اضافه  اومد.سوال 5و6و7و8و9و10 رو هم زدید؟باز مشکلی  نیست.سوال 11 را نمیدانید و  تا به حال  اصلا نمونشم ندیدهاید؟؟خب عیبی  ندارد  ولش کنید سوال 12و13 هم  سخت بودند؟عیب ندارد ولش کنید عین کنکور  وبه همین ترتیب ادامه دهید بعد از  پایان تست زنی اگر وقت بود بروید سراغ  تست 4  که نیاز به فکر داشت بعد از  آن برای خود درصد بگیرید تاریخ تست زنی  و فصل مربوطرو بنویسید و درصد خود  را هم کنارش قید کنید .بعد این کار  شروع کنید به بررسی .سوال 1و2و3 که زده  بودید را چک کنید ببینید ایا با  روشی رفته اید که کتاب رفته و کار شما درست  بوده ؟یا جواب را شانسی و به  طور اشتباه به دست اورده اید و اگر نکته ی  خاصی داشت در جزوه یا کتاب خود  یادداشت کنید...سوال 4 را هم چک کنید و  ببینید چرا نیاز به فکر کردن  داشت.سوال 5و6و7و8و9و10 را هم چک کنید و راه  حل های خودتان و کتاب را  مقایشه کنید...سوال 11 را چک کنید و ببینید چرا  بلد نبودید آیا تا به حال  نکته اش را نمیدانستید؟آیا ادبیات نوشتن سوال  مشکل داشت و سخت بود؟آیا سخت  بود و خیلی به مفهوم و ترکیب ربط داشت؟ خوب  حالا برای سوال 11 اگر نیاز  هست تا نیم ساعتم وقت بذارید و حلش کنید...سوال  12 و 13 را چک کنید ببینید  چرا بلد نبودید؟مشکل کجاست؟ مشکلتان را حل کنید  و بعدا این دو سوال را  نیز حل کنید.....الان دقیقا متوجه شدید که وقت چک  کردن سوال کی هست و  همینطور فهمیدید که اگه سوالی سخت بود و نفهمیدید  کی  باید براش 30  دقیقه(به عنوان مثال) وقت بذارید و حلش کنید؟ فهمیدید که زمان  این کارها  بعد از تست زنی هستش نه حین تست زدن...فکر میکنم من اولین نفری  هستم که  این نظریه رو ارایه دادم امیدوارم که بهش عمل کنید چون با عمل کردن  بهش  اگر نفع هم نکنید ضرر هم نخواهی کرد..._
_

----------


## Saeed735

> @Saeed735
> 
> اگه میخوای 95 دانشجوی دندون باشی دور اینترنتو خط بکش...خیلی آن میشی...به اندازه کافی به بچه ها کمک کردی زندگیت مهمتر باشه..


اره ابجی...ممنون از توصیت...بای

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

یک تاپیک هم واسه ریاضی بزن

خدا خیرت بده

----------


## Saeed735

> یک تاپیک هم واسه ریاضی بزن
> 
> خدا خیرت بده


فرقی نداره ریاضی هم هست....شما زیستو حذف کنید و ریاضیرو هم کمی بیشتر بهش توجه کنید....

----------


## 7star

> سلام بچه ها من نگرانیم رویه زیسته چکار کنم؟ باقی درسام خوبه 
> تابستونو کلا بذارم واسه خوندن زیست ؟


زیست نگرانی نداره.......زیست  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

فقط یه مشکل تو زدن تست های ریاضیات و شیمی ای کاش میشد شیمی رو بالای 50 زد

----------


## Saeed735

> فقط یه مشکل تو زدن تست های ریاضیات و شیمی ای کاش میشد شیمی رو بالای 50 زد


میشه...فقط باید خوب بخونی و خوب تست بزنی

----------


## محمد3568

> فقط یه مشکل تو زدن تست های ریاضیات و شیمی ای کاش میشد شیمی رو بالای 50 زد


من نفهمیدم چه مشکلی؟

----------


## earn2_mmx

*اقایون کاربرا ایا مدیریت زمان و تا نفس اخر ثانیه ها پر بودن در کنکور طوری حاد است که حتی کاربر زبده وخیلی زرنگ که همه فرمولهای سریع نکته ها رابلده را هم بارعشه مواجه میکنه*؟
اگر این طوریه ما دو کار داریم یک فراگیری درسها وبعد فراگیری تجربه که چطور سر جلسه بهینه شویم
پس کلا  وقت خیلی کم داریم از الان یازده ماه است و شاید دو سال یا یک سال ونیم وقت بخواهد  بهر حال اگر هم نشود قرار نیست همه تستها را جواب بدیم
خیلی دلم می خواد روزی برسه که بالاخره وضعیت من با کنکور روشن بشه (ایا تحت عجز و کمبود زمان قرار می گیریم یا نه؟)

----------


## soofia

من سومم میخواستم ریاضی پیش رو خودم بعضی فصلاش بخونم 
مهرو ماه دارم ولی یه کتاب میخوام که آموزش پیش باشه 

چی بگیرم؟؟ جامع خیلی سبز خوبه؟؟ :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Catman

> من سومم میخواستم ریاضی پیش رو خودم بعضی فصلاش بخونم 
> مهرو ماه دارم ولی یه کتاب میخوام که آموزش پیش باشه 
> 
> چی بگیرم؟؟ جامع خیلی سبز خوبه؟؟


چون تازه میخواین شروع کنین گاج نقره ای بنظرم خوبه ودرسنامه قوی داره ،خیلی سبز بیشتر برای تسلط بیشتر روی مباحثه نه اموزش....خودم که داشتم راضی بودم

----------


## soofia

> چون تازه میخواین شروع کنین گاج نقره ای بنظرم خوبه ودرسنامه قوی داره ،خیلی سبز بیشتر برای تسلط بیشتر روی مباحثه نه اموزش....خودم که داشتم راضی بودم


کتاب ریاضی عمومی دوجلدیه منظورتونه؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> من سومم میخواستم ریاضی پیش رو خودم بعضی فصلاش بخونم 
> مهرو ماه دارم ولی یه کتاب میخوام که آموزش پیش باشه 
> 
> چی بگیرم؟؟ جامع خیلی سبز خوبه؟؟


برای اموزش کتاب کوله پشتی خیلی عالیه....جامع خیلی سبز کتاب خیلی عالیه ولی متاسفانه درسنامه هاش خلاصس....از بین کتابهای کوله پشتی یا گاج یکی رو انتخاب کنید هر کدوم که دسترسی بهش راحت تر  بود همین طور با روش مطالعه و سبک شما سازگارتر بود

----------


## Catman

> کتاب ریاضی عمومی دوجلدیه منظورتونه؟؟



بله البته بنظرم جلد یک رو راحتتر میتونین یادبگیرین و چیز خاصی نداره
مباحثش شامل ترکیب واحتمال و مشتق و معادلات درجه دوم و دنباله هست که مباحث اسونی هستن وازقبل پیش زمینه دارین ومیتونین تو تابستون جمع کنین

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> من نفهمیدم چه مشکلی؟


میتونی یه برنامه بریزی که شیمی رو بالای 50 بزنی ؟ 

مشکل منم اینه

----------


## Saeed735

> میتونی یه برنامه بریزی که شیمی رو بالای 50 بزنی ؟ 
> 
> مشکل منم اینه


چه جور برنامه ای میخای؟نمیشه که همینجوری یخ برنامه ریخت

----------


## Majesty

ممنون دوستان...فردا که از امتحان زبان برگردم میرم مبتکران میگیرم... فقط یه سوال!!!واسه دوم سوم و پیش همرو مبتکران بگیرم؟؟؟خیلی سبز اگه بگیرم چیزیرو از دست ندادم؟؟؟مثلا بجای شیمی 3 مبتکران خیلی سبز بگیرم...چون با فضای کتابای خیلی سبز خیلی حال میکنم کلا.مبتکران چی داره که به خیلی سبز ترجیح میدین؟...ممنون

----------


## Saeed735

> ممنون دوستان...فردا که از امتحان زبان برگردم میرم مبتکران میگیرم... فقط یه سوال!!!واسه دوم سوم و پیش همرو مبتکران بگیرم؟؟؟خیلی سبز اگه بگیرم چیزیرو از دست ندادم؟؟؟مثلا بجای شیمی 3 مبتکران خیلی سبز بگیرم...چون با فضای کتابای خیلی سبز خیلی حال میکنم کلا.مبتکران چی داره که به خیلی سبز ترجیح میدین؟...ممنون


میتونم بگم این دوتا کتاب فرق چندانی با هم ندارن برو کتابخونه هر دوتاشونو نگاه کان...هر کدومو پسندیدی بردار...

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

کسایی که واقعا نخبه هستند میتونند شیمی  50 درصد بزنند

----------


## M.javaddd

> من سومم میخواستم ریاضی پیش رو خودم بعضی فصلاش بخونم 
> مهرو ماه دارم ولی یه کتاب میخوام که آموزش پیش باشه 
> 
> چی بگیرم؟؟ جامع خیلی سبز خوبه؟؟


نه..گاج محوری (سیرتا پیاز) بگیر..0 تا 100رو گفته

----------


## Mostafa7

ممنون میشم یکی این دو تا سوالم رو جواب بده 
1- ماه رمضون چطوری درس بخونیم و تو چه ساعت هایی ؟ 
2- نیازی هست تو تابستون درسهای پیش رو بخونیم یا فقط پایه ؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

دوست عزیز ماه رمضون درس نخون خوب جدی میگم بازده میترسم بیاره پایین

من اگه جای شما بودم از سال 2 شروع میکردم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

یه سوال فوری تاثیر معدل واسه همه 35 درصده یا واسه امسالی ها ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> ممنون میشم یکی این دو تا سوالم رو جواب بده 
> 1- ماه رمضون چطوری درس بخونیم و تو چه ساعت هایی ؟ 
> 2- نیازی هست تو تابستون درسهای پیش رو بخونیم یا فقط پایه ؟


تو ماه رمضون خب عادی برو جلو البته اگه روزه میشی سعی کن بخشی زیادیرو بندازی برای بعد از افطار همین طور صبح که اذیت نشی
به نظر من تو تابستون سوم و پیش رو بخون سوم به خاطر اینکه در طول سال خوندی و راحت جمعش میکنی و پیش به این خاطر که اگه تابستون بخونی همیشه از کلاس جلوتری و این باعث میشه امتحاناتو اینا باعث عقب موندنت نشه....و بتونی پایرم در طول سال راحت تر بخونی...

----------


## طراوت

آقا سعیدی ک این تاپیک رو شرو کردین دمتون گرم خیلی مطلبتون عالی بود ما اگه پارسال این تاپیکو داشتیم زودتر از سرگردونی کنکوری درمیومدیم :-)  سلام مجدد ب بچه های پرانرژی کنکور 95 ک میخوان بترکونن ان شالله دوستای گلم بهترین مشاور خودتونید من 4 تا مشاور عوض کردم هیچ کدومشون با هیچ روشی تا وقتی ک خودم نخواستم نتونستن منو متوجه کنکور کنن با برنامه ی هیچ کدومم پیش نرفتم ی چیز دیگه ن تنها مشاور نگیرید بلکه کلی از تایمتونم اختصاص ندید ب کشف راز موفقیت دوستای زیر 1000 ب چند دلیل 1) سال سوم داشتم ب چجوری درس خوندن تو سال کنکور فکر میکردم نزدیکای 1 هفته بهترین روشای درس خوندن و مرور اومد تو ذهنم فکر میکردم هیچ کس نمیدونه اومدم انجمن من اون موقع ها کلم داغ بود فقط برآب انتخاب منبع با 21 نفر مشورت کردم چ برسه ب شیوه ی درس خوندن! یعنی اگه ب جای این چرندیات دری میخوندم الان.. بگذریم! داشتم با سوگلی انجمن آقا محمد ناظم الان مدیر شدن حرف میزدم ایشون عین چیزایی ک ب ذهن من رسیده بود رو پیشنهاد کردن با محمد داداش صلواتی حرف زدم بازم همونو گفتن با آقای نخبه محدمحمد میدانی صحبت کردم همونو گفتن با مریم و فاطمه و کلی نفر دیگه حرف زدم همونا رو گفتن این ینی چی؟! ینی هممون میدونیم راه درست چیه فرقمون تو کامل یا ناقص پیمودنشه 2) بچه های برتر اکثریت از دوم شرو کردن این باعث میشه شما فکر کنید من چجوری راهی ک اونا تو س سال رفتنو تو ی سال برم و دیگه کوهی از استرس رو سرتون فرود میاد در حالیکه شاید اونا کلی تست بیخودی حل کردن ک اصن تو کنکور ب دردشون نخرده  3) ما ها بدون اینکه بخوایم الکی جو میدیم طرف ی روز از کنکورشو 18 ساعت خونده بهش چسبیده هرکی ازش میپرسه میگه من همیشه 18 میخوندم!!!!!! یا دو بار ترازش شده 7900 میگه من میانگین 7900 بودم!! هیچ قصدیم نداره ذهن همه ی ما عادت ب بزرگ نمایی خاطرات شیرین داره 4) واقعا شرایط افراد با هم فرق داره نمیشه انتظار داشت ریز جزییات برای همه صدق کنه  دنبال کشف راز عدم موفقیت هم نباشید! برای جبران کاستی ها شاید ی نفر حاضر باشه همه ی تلاشاشو زیر سوال ببره یا یکی دو گرم تلاششو گنده کنه بعد بگه سر جلسه نتونستم کنترل کنم!!!!!!    شما ها تک تکتون بهترینید خدا خصلت برتری و خلیفة اللهی رو توی وجود همتون یکسان گذاشته همتون قابل احترام و ارزشید مطمئن باشید بهترین کسی ک میتونه کمکتون کنه خودتونید و تنها پشتیبان موثر خدا و بالاترین مشاور خانواده حتی اگه باهاتون بداخلاقن یا سوادشون کمه  بچه مواظب باشید خدایی نکرده تو سال کنکورتون بخاطر فشاری ک روتون هست بد اخلاقی با والدینتون نکنیدا پشتمونی و شرمش ی لحظه راحتتون نمیذاره :-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(

----------


## ikonkuri

عالیه سعید جان این سبک آقای عمالو هستش تو زیست
سالی ک ما کنکور میدادیم همچی سبکی رو بکار میبرد البته الان ک برا دانش اموزای خصوصیش ی روش دیگه ای داره

----------


## moho

> سلام دوستان  من میخام دیگه از الان شروع کنم ولی دقیقا  نمیدونم چی بخونم چون کنکور اصلی من 94بود والان کتابا عوض شدن و کتابا وکمک درسیایه من هم همش ماله ساله قبلن به هنین دلیل هم نمیدونم که این چیزی که الان میخام بخونم حذف شده یا نه یا اصن نمیدونم چه چیز جدیدی اضافه شده.اصن هنگ کردم نمیدونم چی بخونم مخصوصو زیست دوست دارم بخونمش ولی نمیدونم کجاشو دقیقا بخونم  که تغییر نکرده باشه...کسی از تغییرات دقیق کتاب درسی خبری نداره؟؟؟؟لطفا کمکم کنید خیلی اوضاع درسیم بد شده اصن هنگیدم چی بخونم
>  @Saeed735


بله زیست 1 و 2  تغییرات زیادی داشته اند واحتمالا زیست پیش هم تغییراتی خواهد داشت....اگر امکان این میسر بود که از سامانه خرید کتاب  بتونید کتاب امسالو بخرید،بعلت عدم تغییر نسبت به چاپ های منبع کنکور 95 به مشکلی برنمی خورید(اگه نشد تکی بخرید به صرفه تر و بهتره که تمام کتاب ها رو یک جا بخرید تا این که از راه حل دوم استفاده کنید)...راه حل دوم:اگه هم نشد می تونید کتاب زیست 1 چاپ 92 و زیست 2 چاپ 93 و زیست پیش چاپ 94 رو از این سایت دانلود کنید و بعد ازش پیرینت بگیرید(ترجیحا رنگی)

----------


## Fighter_queen

> بله زیست 1 و 2  تغییرات زیادی داشته اند واحتمالا زیست پیش هم تغییراتی خواهد داشت....اگر امکان این میسر بود که از سامانه خرید کتاب  بتونید کتاب امسالو بخرید،بعلت عدم تغییر نسبت به چاپ های منبع کنکور 95 به مشکلی برنمی خورید(اگه نشد تکی بخرید به صرفه تر و بهتره که تمام کتاب ها رو یک جا بخرید تا این که از راه حل دوم استفاده کنید)...راه حل دوم:اگه هم نشد می تونید کتاب زیست 1 چاپ 92 و زیست 2 چاپ 93 و زیست پیش چاپ 94 رو از این سایت دانلود کنید و بعد ازش پیرینت بگیرید(ترجیحا رنگی)


منظورتون  از سامانه خرید کتاب  سایت کتاب درسیه ؟خب چطور میتونم ازشون کتاب بخرم؟

----------


## moho

> منظورتون  از سامانه خرید کتاب  سایت کتاب درسیه ؟خب چطور میتونم ازشون کتاب بخرم؟


امسال کتاب های پیش دانشگاهی بصورت اینترنتی به فروش می رسد...البته کتاب های دوم و سوم را احتمالا مثل گذشته می توانید از کتاب فروشی ها تهیه کنید...

----------


## Defne

> سلام دوستان  من میخام دیگه از الان شروع کنم ولی دقیقا  نمیدونم چی بخونم چون کنکور اصلی من 94بود والان کتابا عوض شدن و کتابا وکمک درسیایه من هم همش ماله ساله قبلن به هنین دلیل هم نمیدونم که این چیزی که الان میخام بخونم حذف شده یا نه یا اصن نمیدونم چه چیز جدیدی اضافه شده.اصن هنگ کردم نمیدونم چی بخونم مخصوصو زیست دوست دارم بخونمش ولی نمیدونم کجاشو دقیقا بخونم  که تغییر نکرده باشه...کسی از تغییرات دقیق کتاب درسی خبری نداره؟؟؟؟لطفا کمکم کنید خیلی اوضاع درسیم بد شده اصن هنگیدم چی بخونم
>  @Saeed735


کلیک کن
تغییرات دقیق منابع کنکور تجربی ۹۵ نسبت به سال گذشته

----------


## Saeed735

> عالیه سعید جان این سبک آقای عمالو هستش تو زیست
> سالی ک ما کنکور میدادیم همچی سبکی رو بکار میبرد البته الان ک برا دانش اموزای خصوصیش ی روش دیگه ای داره


بله اقای عمارلو همچین سبکی دارن ولی مال من فرق داره یکم

----------


## doctor 95

دوستای گلمم حواستون باشه برای مطالعه: کتاب های درسی سال دوم چاپ  92 - سال سوم چاپ 93 - و پیش دانشگاهی سال 94 باشه. 
زیست سال دوم و سوم با تغییرات جزیی ولی مهم بوده - زیست پش تغییری نکرده - دروس شیمی پایه هم تغییرات خیلی جزیی بوده که لازم به تغییر منبع نیست بیشترین تغییر در شیمی پیش بوده که بهتر منبع درسی رو بروز کنید.

----------


## Saeed735

> دوستای گلمم حواستون باشه برای مطالعه: کتاب های درسی سال دوم چاپ  92 - سال سوم چاپ 93 - و پیش دانشگاهی سال 94 باشه. 
> زیست سال دوم و سوم با تغییرات جزیی ولی مهم بوده - زیست پش تغییری نکرده - دروس شیمی پایه هم تغییرات خیلی جزیی بوده که لازم به تغییر منبع نیست بیشترین تغییر در شیمی پیش بوده که بهتر منبع درسی رو بروز کنید.



Books changes 95-Zamime-[www.G-NAM.com]





Books changes 95-[www.G-NAM.com]

----------


## best

> *شما زحمت کشیدی سعید جان
> اما مشاور داشتن یا نداشت یک مسله شخصیه یک نفر حس میکنه باید داشته باشه یک نفر خیر. همچنین برنامه ریزی نیز شخصیه
> مسله اینه که هر کسی رو به عنوان مشاور انتخاب نکنین
> بعضی وقت ها یک کتاب مشاوره ای میتونه حکم مشاور باشه و بعضی وقت ها هم یک مشاور حرفه ای
> من توی یکی از موسسات ازمون ازمایشی و مشاوره ای بودم نظرم اینه که
> داوطلب شروع کنه به خوندن اگه چند هفته بعد از شروع به نتیجه و هدف اش نزدیک نشده بود از کتاب های مشاوره ای یا افراد متخصص مشاوره بگیره بازم اونم یک چیز شخصیه
> و هر کس بنا به شرایط و وضعیت اش و بنا به درک خودش میتونه داشته باشه مشاور یا خیر*


شیمی بدون معلم میشه خوند؟اگه میشه پس روش تستیا را چیکار کنیم که نداریم؟ممنون

----------


## Saeed735

> شیمی بدون معلم میشه خوند؟اگه میشه پس روش تستیا را چیکار کنیم که نداریم؟ممنون


روش تستی نمیخاد که....الان برای کنکورهای اخیر باید مفهومی خوند...البته کتابها همه روشهارو نوشتن دیگه مثلا مبتکران

----------


## battlamius

برای منی که اصلا زیست نخوندم، طبق همین برنامه که برای زیست گفتید پیش برم یا به ترتیب زیست دوم و سوم و پیش؟

من دارم تستا رو با جامع گاج میزنم

به نظرتون میرسم الگو هم بزنم بعد از تسلطم؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

اقا منم دارم جدی وارد رقابت با شما میشم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
پیش به سوی رتبه تک رقمی

----------


## quietboy

سلام
من تازه واردم اینجا
ممنون از صاحب تاپیک
یه سوال : خود شما کی کنکور دادید و چه رتبه ای داشتید ؟ (تا ببینیم اگه راه شما رو بریم چه رتبه ای میاریم)
ممنون

----------


## محمد3568

> برای منی که اصلا زیست نخوندم، طبق همین برنامه که برای زیست گفتید پیش برم یا به ترتیب زیست دوم و سوم و پیش؟
> 
> من دارم تستا رو با جامع گاج میزنم
> 
> به نظرتون میرسم الگو هم بزنم بعد از تسلطم؟


سلام من رشتم ریاضیه اما افتخار اینو دارم که تو انجمن با اقا سعید(صاحب تاپیک )دوست شدم و میتونم جوابتون رو بدم با اجازه سعید خان
همونطور که اول برنامه نوشته شده این یه برنامه ی کلی هستش یعنی برای همه جامعیت داره حتی بچه های هم رشته ی من (ریاضی)هم میتونن با حذف زیست این برنامه رو انجام بدن
الگو تست هاش تالیفی هستش اگه به فکر این هستید جزء نفرات برتر باشید حتما جوری بخونید و این برنامه رو اجرا کنید که بتونید تالیفی هم بزنید یعنی از همون کتاب الگو استفاده بشه فقط لازمش اینه که به تست های کنکور تسلط کامل داشته باشید

----------


## محمد3568

> سلام
> من تازه واردم اینجا
> ممنون از صاحب تاپیک
> یه سوال : خود شما کی کنکور دادید و چه رتبه ای داشتید ؟ (تا ببینیم اگه راه شما رو بریم چه رتبه ای میاریم)
> ممنون


حتما این برنامه رو انجام بدین ایشالا که موفق میشید رتبه اقا سعید رو نمیدونم اما ایشون از لحاظ درسی خیلی قوی هستن و میتونید خیلی قشنگ این برنامه رو انجام  بدید  به امید خدا موفق بشید

----------


## quietboy

> سلام من رشتم ریاضیه اما افتخار اینو دارم که تو انجمن با اقا سعید(صاحب تاپیک )دوست شدم و میتونم جوابتون رو بدم با اجازه سعید خان
> همونطور که اول برنامه نوشته شده این یه برنامه ی کلی هستش یعنی برای همه جامعیت داره حتی بچه های هم رشته ی من (ریاضی)هم میتونن با حذف زیست این برنامه رو انجام بدن
> الگو تست هاش تالیفی هستش اگه به فکر این هستید جزء نفرات برتر باشید حتما جوری بخونید و این برنامه رو اجرا کنید که بتونید تالیفی هم بزنید یعنی از همون کتاب الگو استفاده بشه فقط لازمش اینه که به تست های کنکور تسلط کامل داشته باشید


درس خوب لزوما رتبه خوب نیست و بالعکس رتبه خوب رو لزوما درس خونهای خوب نمیارن!!
کنکور یکم فرق داره با درسهایی که در مدرسه خونده میشه...تست زنی و برنامه و کتاب و متابع و...

----------


## quietboy

کسی از دوستان هست امسال یا سال گذشته کنکور خوبی در تجربی داده باشه مثلا رتبه زیر 1000 ؟

----------


## Majesty

> اقا منم دارم جدی وارد رقابت با شما میشم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> پیش به سوی رتبه تک رقمی


من یادمه شما یه بار هم درصداتون رو تو یه تاپیکی گذاشته بودین و زیست و فیزیک 90 زده بودین !!!! همین الآن هم با اون درصدا زیر 100 هستین؟؟؟متوجه نمیشم!!!! وارد رقابت بشید؟!!!پس اون چی بود؟؟!!!

----------


## M-95

> *اول یک برنامه ی کلی:** 
> 
> 
> 
> زیست*:(بخش اول خواندن فصول مربوط به زیست مولکولی و متابولیسم سلول یعنی فصل های ۱ و ۲  سال دوم + ۵ سال سوم + ۱ و ۲ پیش+8 پیش )
>  
> 
>  (بخش دوم خواندن فصول  مربوط به دستگاههای بدن یعنی فصل های 3 و 4 و 5 و 6  و ۷ و  ۸ سال دوم البته قسمت های مربوط به جانوریش قسمت های مربوط به گیاهی در قسمت گیاهی خوانده شود + ۱، ۲، ۳، ۴ و ۱۱ سال سوم)
> 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز.یه سوالی که خیلی ذهنم رو مشغول کرده اینه که ایا در صورت داشتم کتاب جامع دینی گاج یاید ایات و نکاتش هم داشت؟سوال بعدیمم اینه که کتاب جامع عربی گاج چه فرقی با اون کتاب سفیده داره؟ :Yahoo (35): 
بازم ممنون بابت راهنمایی های خیلی خوبت. :Yahoo (99):

----------


## reyhaneh.mre

من مشاور دارم...برنامه ی این هفته ام از 1 تیر این بود:
1تیر...تست ملکولهای زیستی و خواتدن ریاضی دنباله های هندسی و خواندن ساختار اتم
2 تیر...تست ملکولهای زیستی(خیلی سبز) خواندن ساختار اتم کتاب درسی و ادبیات 2 درس 1و2 (گاج سبز) و خواندن فصل نور فیزیک 1...خواندن الگو و دنباله
3تیر ...خواندن نور...ادبیات درس 3و4(گاج سبز)...سفری به درون سلول(کتاب درسی)...تست دنباله های حسابی و الگو....خواندن ساختار اتم
4 تیر...خواندن سفری به درون سلول...تست دنباله های هندسی(گاج نقره ای)..تست ساختار اتم(مبتکران)...ادبیات درس 5و6 ...تست نور(گاج نقره ای)

----------


## new boy

دمت جز :Yahoo (3):

----------


## battlamius

اقا منظور منو متوجه نشدید، من میگم، زیستو تا حالا نخوندم خب؟

حالا طبق اون مبحث بندی هایی که اقای سعید انجام دادن میتونم پیش برم؟

یا بهتره دوم رو کامل بخونم بعد سوم بعد پیش؟

----------


## reyhaneh.mre

> اقا منظور منو متوجه نشدید، من میگم، زیستو تا حالا نخوندم خب؟
> 
> حالا طبق اون مبحث بندی هایی که اقای سعید انجام دادن میتونم پیش برم؟
> 
> یا بهتره دوم رو کامل بخونم بعد سوم بعد پیش؟


اجی منم نخونده بودم....مشاورم گفت فعلا دوم و سوم و پیش جدا جدا بخون...
شهریور ترکیبی بخون واسه این که میخوای دوره کنی

----------


## Nima77

من برنامه ریزی واسه تابستونم رو در قالب یک چالش تعریف کردم و میخوام هر هفته در موردش تو وبلاگم بنویسم.
آدرس وبلاگم تو امضام هست.
ممنون میشم برین و نظتونو کامنت کنین.

----------


## Mariyana

سلام به همه
پست زیر تو سایت دکتر افشار هستش
کدام کنکور آزمایشی شرکت کنیم ؟
اخر پست زده 
*شرکت همزمان در دو آزمون یا تهیه سوالات آزمون آزمایشی دیگر !! ؟؟**چگونگی آزمون گرفتن از خود در منزل بجای شرکت در کنکور آزمایشی ؟؟ !!**که تو یک مبحث دیگه بهش رسیدگی میشه اما من پست مربوط بهش رو پیدا نکردم دوستانی که اطلاع دارن لطفا راهنماییم کنند*

----------


## Saeed735

> برای منی که اصلا زیست نخوندم، طبق همین برنامه که برای زیست گفتید پیش برم یا به ترتیب زیست دوم و سوم و پیش؟
> 
> من دارم تستا رو با جامع گاج میزنم
> 
> به نظرتون میرسم الگو هم بزنم بعد از تسلطم؟


اگه قراره برید پیش دانشگاهی که فرق داره سوم و پیشو تو تابستون بخونید و تو سال پیش دانشگاهی ادامه پیش و دومو ولی اگه فارغ التحصیلید طبق برنامه ی من برید جلو مفید خواهد بود....بله الگو هم میرسید...فقط عجله نکنید

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> من تازه واردم اینجا
> ممنون از صاحب تاپیک
> یه سوال : خود شما کی کنکور دادید و چه رتبه ای داشتید ؟ (تا ببینیم اگه راه شما رو بریم چه رتبه ای میاریم)
> ممنون


راه من برای زیست مشابه راه اقای عمارلو هستش و و بقیه دروس هم دلایل دارن که اینطوری گفتم....اگه با عقل جور در بیاد بپذیر و نیاد بهش عمل نکن....البته این راه من نیست راه کنکوره چون من چیز خاصی ننوشتم و فقط یکمی ترتیب خوندن فرق داره همین

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام دوست عزیز.یه سوالی که خیلی ذهنم رو مشغول کرده اینه که ایا در صورت داشتم کتاب جامع دینی گاج یاید ایات و نکاتش هم داشت؟سوال بعدیمم اینه که کتاب جامع عربی گاج چه فرقی با اون کتاب سفیده داره؟
> بازم ممنون بابت راهنمایی های خیلی خوبت.


نه لزومی نداره کتاب ایات و نکاتم بگیری البته بگیری بد نیست
 عربی سفید مولفش با نقره ای فرق داره و نقره ای یکمی آپدیت تره

----------


## Saeed735

> اقا منظور منو متوجه نشدید، من میگم، زیستو تا حالا نخوندم خب؟
> 
> حالا طبق اون مبحث بندی هایی که اقای سعید انجام دادن میتونم پیش برم؟
> 
> یا بهتره دوم رو کامل بخونم بعد سوم بعد پیش؟


گفتم که بله...همینطوری بخون

----------


## Saeed735

> اجی منم نخونده بودم....مشاورم گفت فعلا دوم و سوم و پیش جدا جدا بخون...
> شهریور ترکیبی بخون واسه این که میخوای دوره کنی


چرا؟تو زمانی که شما کتابرو سال به سال میخونید اجبارن باید فصولی رو بخونین که ربطی به هم ندارن ولی من تو برنامم حلش کردم....شما با برنامه منم بریسد جلو هیچ ضرری نمیکنید...مطمن باشید

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

من ب یه مشکلی برخوردم! این هفته دو روز ده ساعت خوندم روزای بین و بعدش کمتر از 2 ساعت! دقیقن چند ساعت باید باشه مطالعه روزانه تابستون؟

Sent from Tapatalk

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*ديروز 4 ساعت 
تقسيم بندي نكردم ولي در كل زيست دوم فصل يك تموم شد
زيست سوم فصل يك تموم شد+ تقريبا فصل 5 كامل+فصل دوم تا سر مواد اعتياد آور
تست هيچي نزدم.

امروز  سه ساعت و نيم 
رياضي تقريبا آخراي دنباله ي حسابي ام + تست از جامع خيلي سبز
عربي پايه + جامع خيلي سبز مبحث اسم ها و ضماير + تست
يذره هم درسنامه هاي شيمي سه مبتكرانو فصل يك روزنامه وار نگاه كردم


دارم كم كاري مي كنم ناراضي ام واسترس خيلي زيادي دارم چيكار كنم؟؟؟
چشمام هم از ديروز خون آلود شده اصلا چشمامو نميتونم باز كنم. دارم ديوانه ميشم
براي فيزيك راه كاري ندارين ؟؟
اصلا دستم سمت فيزيك نميره
خواهشا راهنمايي كنيد ممنون

*

----------


## Saeed735

> من ب یه مشکلی برخوردم! این هفته دو روز ده ساعت خوندم روزای بین و بعدش کمتر از 2 ساعت! دقیقن چند ساعت باید باشه مطالعه روزانه تابستون؟
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


lمن در مورد مقدار ساعات مطالعه در پست اولم گفتم و اگر پست اول منو کامل بخونید صد درصد متوجه میشید ولی نکته ای  که باید بگم اینه که قرار نیست ساعات مطالعه هر روزتون مثل دیروز باشه....مثلا قرار باشه هر روز 10 ساعت بخونید...هر روز به مقداری که خسته میشید بخونید و وقتی خسته شدید بذارید کنار...ممکن است امروز 8 ساعت بخونید...فردا 10 ساعت و شاید یک روز هم بین اینا باشه که اصلا نخونید(به دلیل چند تا مشکل)...به همین دلیل سعی کنید هفتگی برنامه بریزید و با خود قرار بگذارید که من این مقدار درس را در این هفته تمام میکنم و بعد از اون شرو کنید به خوندن و اخر هفته ها را هیچی نخونید و روزهای جبرانی نامگذاری کنید یعنی اگه به برنامتون نرسیدید اخر هفته جبران کنید...سوال دیگ ای بود در خدمتم ولی توصیه میکنم پست اول منو با دقت و کامل یکبار بخونید

----------


## Saeed735

> *ديروز 4 ساعت 
> تقسيم بندي نكردم ولي در كل زيست دوم فصل يك تموم شد
> زيست سوم فصل يك تموم شد+ تقريبا فصل 5 كامل+فصل دوم تا سر مواد اعتياد آور
> تست هيچي نزدم.
> 
> امروز  سه ساعت و نيم 
> رياضي تقريبا آخراي دنباله ي حسابي ام + تست از جامع خيلي سبز
> عربي پايه + جامع خيلي سبز مبحث اسم ها و ضماير + تست
> يذره هم درسنامه هاي شيمي سه مبتكرانو فصل يك روزنامه وار نگاه كردم
> ...


*ببین داداش یه دوستی داشتم خیلی زیاد میخوند ولی با توجه به تلاشش رتبه خوبی نیورد....میدونی چرا؟1 نامرتب میخوند یعنی چه؟ببین میومد مثل تو 

بدون برنامه ی مشخص و از قبل تعیین شده درس میخوند مثلا ریاضی رو از تصاعد شرو میکرد و میفهمید در حالیکه تو معادلات و نامعادلات اشکال داشت....و 

دچار استرس میشد...تو باید اینکارو نکنی اول درسارو سعی کن به شکلی بخونی که تو پست اول گفتم...2 این دوستم خیلی میخوند حتی زمانی که خسته 

میشد...میگی چشام خون الود هستن ینی بی خوابی مطمن باش نصف بیشتر درسایی که خوندی رو عمیقا یاد نگرفتی و یادت میرن اول خستگیتو رفع کن و بعد درس 

بخون زمانی که خسته شدی درسو بذار کنار... 7 ساعت خواب شبانه و 1 ساعت خواب ظهرگاهی برای یه دانش اموز کنکوری خوب و کافیه....3تست نمیزد و 

اگرم میزد نامرتب میزد چون عجله داشت مثلا برای یه فصل 900 تا تست زده بود و برای یه فصل هیچی چون مرتب پیش نمیرفت و هر فصل رو تو زمان خودش تست نمیزد....تو هم به 

نظرم این اشتباهو داری ...ببین مثال میزنم و روش خوندن و تست زنی رو برت توضیح میدم تا دیگه مشگلی نداشته باشی... امروز زیست فصل 1 رو قراره بخونی 40 صفحس باید چیکار

کنی؟؟؟؟اول یکبار ورق میزنی و پیش خونی میکنی...از خودت سوالاتی در مورد فصل میپرسی و بعد شرو میکنی از اول برای خوندن مثلا امروز 20 صفحه 

قراره بخونی(ولی چطور 20 صفحرو میخونی؟قبل خوندن با خودت قرار میذاری تو وقتی که دارم باید 20 صفحه بخونم 20 صفحرو به چندین بخش تقسیم  میکنی و 

در پایان هر بخش چشاتو میبندی و به هیچی فکر نمیکنی و دراز میکشی و استراحت میکنی به مدت خیلی کم...مثلا 3 دقیقه...وقتی 20 صفحه تموم شد یه 

استراحت کلی انجام میدی) خب بعد اتمام 20 صفحه اززیست مرورهای 1و2رو انجام میدی....بعد میری سراغ درسهای بعدی و همین کارارو میکنی تا شب برسه و مرور3 رو انجام

 میدی....صبح پاشدی دوباره زیست داری(در ضمن بذار داخل پرانتز بگم که یادته دیروز 20 صفحه زیست خوندی؟؟سعی کن  امروز قبل از مرور اول یه چند تا 

تست برای اون بیست صفحه بزنی البته اگه  خود جزوه تست داره همونارو بزن و بعداز تست ====>>) مرور از اول(مرور4) رو انجام میدی برای زیست و بعد از اون از 

صفحه 21 شرو میکنی به خوندن و احتمالا امروز زیست تموم میشه دوباره برای 20 صفحه دوم که امروز خوندی مرورهای 1و2 رو انجام میدی وبعدا دروس دیگرو میخونی و ادامه 

میدی تا شب...شب مرور 3 ...صبح که بیدار شدی فصل اول زیست تموم شده مرور اصلی رو براش انجام بده(در همون ساعتی که برای زیست خوندن تعیین 

کردیا مثلا 8تا 11مرور اصلیو انجام بده...نه کم و نه زیاد...وقت دروس دیگرو خراب نکن)...هر وقت که مرور اصلی تموم شد(حالا امرور فردا یا...)برای فصل اول تست بزن....الان به

 فصل اول مسلط شدی و برو سراغ فصل دوم...به این شیوه بخون...و از وقت نترس...عجله هم نکن...من اینجا فقط یه دونه زیستو برات مثال زدم بقیه دروس 

هم به همین شکل خواهد بود....برای فیزیک هم منظورتو نفهمیدم چرا دستت نمیره مشکل کجاست؟خود کتابتو بذار جلوت با روشی که گفتم بخون دیگه*...سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> *ببین داداش یه دوستی داشتم خیلی زیاد میخوند ولی با توجه به تلاشش رتبه خوبی نیورد....میدونی چرا؟1 نامرتب میخوند یعنی چه؟ببین میومد مثل تو 
> 
> بدون برنامه ی مشخص و از قبل تعیین شده درس میخوند مثلا ریاضی رو از تصاعد شرو میکرد و میفهمید در حالیکه تو معادلات و نامعادلات اشکال داشت....و 
> 
> دچار استرس میشد...تو باید اینکارو نکنی اول درسارو سعی کن به شکلی بخونی که تو پست اول گفتم...2 این دوستم خیلی میخوند حتی زمانی که خسته 
> 
> میشد...میگی چشام خون الود هستن ینی بی خوابی مطمن باش نصف بیشتر درسایی که خوندی رو عمیقا یاد نگرفتی و یادت میرن اول خستگیتو رفع کن و بعد درس 
> 
> بخون زمانی که خسته شدی درسو بذار کنار... 7 ساعت خواب شبانه و 1 ساعت خواب ظهرگاهی برای یه دانش اموز کنکوری خوب و کافیه....3تست نمیزد و 
> ...


*
داداش برنامه دارم اتفاقا ولي چون روزه ميگيرم چشمام خشك شده  نميتونم بخونم 

براي تست هم چون هنوز خيلي خوب نخوندم و اينكه هنوز كتابي براي دوم ندارم ميگم.

فصل اول زيست كه خوندم تستاي الگو همش رو زدم ولي چون هنوز به فصل دو مسلط نيستم يعني نصفش رو خوندم به همين خاطر تست هاش رو نزدم.فصل 5 رو هم امروز تموم كردم ميخوام تستاي الگو رو بزنم اتفاقا زيست به جز ژنتيك و گياهي اش نگراني زيادي ندارم.

من استرسم بيشتر از اينه كه نرسم دوم رو تو تابستون تموم كنم با توجه به اينكه دومم خيلي ضعيفه.

فيزيكم به خاطر اينكه معلمامون زياد خوب نبودن خوب ياد نميگيريم و ميترسم تست بزنم

كتاب آموزش خوب باري فيزيك پايه چي داريم؟؟*

----------


## Saeed735

> *
> داداش برنامه دارم اتفاقا ولي چون روزه ميگيرم چشمام خشك شده 
> 
> براي تست هم چون هنوز خيلي خوب نخموندم و اينكه هنوز كتابي براي دوم ندارم ميگم.
> 
> فصل اول زيست كه خوندم تستاي الگو همش رو زدم ولي چون هنوز به فصل دو مسلط نيستم يعني نصفش رو خوندم به همين خاطر تست هاش رو نزدم.
> 
> من استرسم بيشتر از اينه كه نرسم دوم رو تو تابستون تموم كنم با توجه به اينكه دومم خيلي ضعيفه.
> 
> ...


با روشی که گفتم پیش برو خیلی ساده...پیچیدش نکن...برای فیزیک پایه هم گاج بگیر...


تاپیک رو هم یه بار کامل بخون

----------


## Ali 0822

سلام خدمت دوستان گل.
دوستان اگه میشه فصل های بهم مرتبط فیزیک بایه رو بگید اینی که اقا سعید نوشته برای بیش هم هست ولی من فقط میخوام بایه رو بخونم اگه میشه یه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام خدمت دوستان گل.
> دوستان اگه میشه فصل های بهم مرتبط فیزیک بایه رو بگید اینی که اقا سعید نوشته برای بیش هم هست ولی من فقط میخوام بایه رو بخونم اگه میشه یه راهنمایی کنید


به ترتیب حرکت شناسی-دینامیک و حرکت دایره ای-کاروانژی-نوسان-امواج-پیش2-سال سوم-سال دوم-سال اول)


خب شما قسمت مربوط به پیشو بحذف...(قسمت قرمز رنگ)

----------


## broslee

> سلام خدمت دوستان گل.
> دوستان اگه میشه فصل های بهم مرتبط فیزیک بایه رو بگید اینی که اقا سعید نوشته برای بیش هم هست ولی من فقط میخوام بایه رو بخونم اگه میشه یه راهنمایی کنید


فصل6 فیزیک دو یعنی گرما پیش نیاز ترمودینامیکه.

----------


## Saeed735

> فصل6 فیزیک دو یعنی گرما پیش نیاز ترمودینامیکه.


درسته برای ریاضی ها اینطوره پس این دوست عزیزمون بهتره اول دومو بخونن و بعد بیان سوم

----------


## mohammad51

ببینید کنکورو شاخش نکنید مثله سالای قبل باشید سال قبل چیکا کردین همون کارو کنید امسال فقدوفقد به تلاش همت عزم بشتکار خودت بستگی  داره فقدوفقد به خود خود خودت بستگی داره نه به مدرسه و دی وی دیو مشاورو و  ... فقد فقد خودت تو اگه خودت تلاش کنی و سخت و مداوم و با استقامت بخونی  مطمعنا موفق میشی و اصلا به نتیجشم فک نکن چون هرچی بیشتر به این چیزا از جمله دبیرای خوبو کلاس خوبو دی ویدی های خوبو کتابه خوبو مشاور خوبو ازمون ازمایشی بهترو اینا فکر کنید شرطی میشید و به خودتون میگید اگر میخام موفق بشم باید این شرایط باشه اما نه دوستان عزیز اینطور نیست بنده سالای قبل از کنکور اصن به این چیزا توجهی نمیکردم و درسام فوق العاده بود وقتی اومدم تو سال کنکور به این چیزا خیلی وسواسی شدم و توجه میکردم درصورتی که همین سال کنکور یکی از بچه های مدرسمون بیخیاله بیخیال بود و اصن سراغ این چیزا هم نمیرفت و از همه هم ترازاش بالاتر بود بس فقد باید بخونی حالا اینکه چطوری بخونم باید متمرکز باشم اینارو بزارید کنار فقد بخونیددددددددد شما اگر روزی ده ساعت بخونید به جای اینکه بیاید اینجا مطمعنا همه این مساعل واستون حل میشه و تمرکزتون و دقت و کارایی مطالعتون هم میره بالا بس فقد توکل تلاش استقامت داشته باشید همین ...انشالله که موفق بشید

----------


## pezeshki94

بذارید ببینیم کنکور 94 رو چی کردم بعد درباره 95 فکر میکنیم :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## pezeshki94

> نه لزومی نداره کتاب ایات و نکاتم بگیری البته بگیری بد نیست
>  عربی سفید مولفش با نقره ای فرق داره و نقره ای یکمی آپدیت تره


من خط ویژه رو پیشنهاد میکنم :Y (475):

----------


## Forgotten

سلام 
سعید جان من این سوالارو دارم اگر ممکنه جواب بده 

1- آیا خلاصه نویسی ( تیپ بندی ) و مرور اون میتونه جای تست پوششی رو بگیره یعنی مثلا ما برای یه مبحث عربی 100 تا تست رو بزنیم و نکاتش رو یادداشت کنیم و دیگه تست پوششی نزنیم در دفعات بعد مرور کنیم 
آیا با این کار موافقید ؟

2- درباره خلاصه نویسی زیست یه سوال اساسی دارم و اینکه خیلی روش دیگیرم ممنون میشم کمک کنید 

زیست شناسی حجمش واقعا بالاست و خلاصه نویسی میتونه خیلی زمان بر باشه یعنی مثلا اگه بخایم کتاب الگو + کتاب درسی رو بخونیم و خلاصه بنویسیم خیلی میتونه وقت گیر باشه 
با توجه به اینکه حجم نکات کتاب کمتر از کتاب الگو هست آیا میشه نکات کتاب رو وارد الگو کرد و این کتاب به عنوان کتاب مرجع ما باشه و به جای خلاصه نویسی الگو مرور بشه ؟ 
به نظر شما نکات تست های الگو توی درسنامه الگو نوشته بشه خوبه یا اینکه اون تست هارو علامت دار کنیم تا بعدا دوباره بخونیمشون ؟ 

3- آیا خلاصه نویسی یا تیپ بندی و ... برای تست ها و درسنامه ها جدا باشه با نه 
مثلا ما به درسنامه شیمی مبتکران مسلط شدیم بهتر نیست اول خلاصه نکات درسنامه رو بنویسیم و بعد خلاصه نکات تست هارو یا اینکه اولا کل مبحث رو بخونیم ( شامل تست و درسنامه ) بعد خلاصه نویسی کنیم میخوام بدونم این روش که من گفتم هم میتونه جواب گو باشه 

4- به نظر شما کدوم درس ها خلاصه نویسی بشن بهتره ؟ من توی اختصاصی ها چهار درس مهم رو خلاصه نویسی میکنم و توی عمومی ها عربی رو به نظر شما کافی هست این درسا یا دین و زندگی هم باید اضافه بشه ؟

5- توی مرحله ی تسلط در پیش خوانی آیا خلاصه نویسی توصیه میشه ؟ چون من الان دارم میرم سوم و دروس سوم رو پیش خوانی میکنم و اگر احساس کردم در اون مبحث به تسلط رسیدم آیا خلاصه نویسی رو انجام بدم یا نه ؟

----------


## MajnOOn

من سال قبل مشاور نداشتم و خودم درس میخوندم...تقریبا هر هفته یه بار جدید میریختم که از نظر تئوری کولاک بود و همه برناممو تایید میکردن اما اصلا نتیجه نگرفتم و تقزیبا نصف وقتم فکرم این بود مبدا نرسم مبادا نشه...خلاصه خیلی درگیر برنامه ریزی و چه کنم چه نکنم بودم پس از یک سال آزمون و خطا به این نتیجه رسیدم سال بعد مشاور بگیرم...مشاورم شاید هفته ای 10 دیقه بیشتر وقت نمیزاشت و فقط برنامه هفته بعدمو میداد منم اجرا میکردم...فوق العاده بود...بدون اینکه ذره ای دقدقه تموم کردن درسا و چی رو خوندن داشته باشم درسم میخوندم....کل قضیه مشاور بحث بار روانیه که از دوشت برداشته میشه...فقط باید یه مشاور مطمئن و امتحان پس داده داشته باشین و بش کاملا اعتماد کنین
البته شاید شما نیاز به مشاور نداشته باشین اما من نیاز داشتم و خیلی راضیم ازش

----------


## KowsarDDC

> من سال قبل مشاور نداشتم و خودم درس میخوندم...تقریبا هر هفته یه بار جدید میریختم که از نظر تئوری کولاک بود و همه برناممو تایید میکردن اما اصلا نتیجه نگرفتم و تقزیبا نصف وقتم فکرم این بود مبدا نرسم مبادا نشه...خلاصه خیلی درگیر برنامه ریزی و چه کنم چه نکنم بودم پس از یک سال آزمون و خطا به این نتیجه رسیدم سال بعد مشاور بگیرم...مشاورم شاید هفته ای 10 دیقه بیشتر وقت نمیزاشت و فقط برنامه هفته بعدمو میداد منم اجرا میکردم...فوق العاده بود...بدون اینکه ذره ای دقدقه تموم کردن درسا و چی رو خوندن داشته باشم درسم میخوندم....کل قضیه مشاور بحث بار روانیه که از دوشت برداشته میشه...فقط باید یه مشاور مطمئن و امتحان پس داده داشته باشین و بش کاملا اعتماد کنین
> البته شاید شما نیاز به مشاور نداشته باشین اما من نیاز داشتم و خیلی راضیم ازش


*
 منم کرمانشاهی ام مشاورت احیانا آقای افشاریان نبود؟؟؟*

----------


## MajnOOn

> *
>  منم کرمانشاهی ام مشاورت احیانا آقای افشاریان نبود؟؟؟*


خودش بود
شاگردشی؟

----------


## KowsarDDC

*نه مشاور نگرفتم خوشم نمیاد*

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام 
> سعید جان من این سوالارو دارم اگر ممکنه جواب بده 
> 
> 1- آیا خلاصه نویسی ( تیپ بندی ) و مرور اون میتونه جای تست پوششی رو بگیره یعنی مثلا ما برای یه مبحث عربی 100 تا تست رو بزنیم و نکاتش رو یادداشت کنیم و دیگه تست پوششی نزنیم در دفعات بعد مرور کنیم 
> آیا با این کار موافقید ؟
> 
> 2- درباره خلاصه نویسی زیست یه سوال اساسی دارم و اینکه خیلی روش دیگیرم ممنون میشم کمک کنید 
> 
> زیست شناسی حجمش واقعا بالاست و خلاصه نویسی میتونه خیلی زمان بر باشه یعنی مثلا اگه بخایم کتاب الگو + کتاب درسی رو بخونیم و خلاصه بنویسیم خیلی میتونه وقت گیر باشه 
> ...


1-نه به هیچ وجه موافق نیستم.....تو پست اول راجبه خلاصه نویسی حرف زدم و حاشیه نویسی رو بهتر از اون میدونم برید ببینید
2-اره کتاب الگو رو منبع مرجعت کن و هر چی میخونی اضافه کن بهش تست هم زدی نکتشو بیا و ببر تو درسنامه بنویس این کار فوق العادس برای هر فصل زیست فقط یه خلاصه نوداری داشته باشید این نمودار میتونه برای دروس دیگه هم باشه...مثلا برای زیست تو یه صفحه یه نمودار بکشید و سر تیترها رو بنویسید ....من تو بالا روشهای مرور گفتم با انجام اونا همه مطالب تو ذهنته و با نگاه به این نمودار همه چی بازگردانی میشه تو ذهنت...خلاصه های نموداری رو تو یه صفحه بنویس و هر روز یه نگاهی بهش بنداز...

3-اگه میخوای خلاصه بنویسی که همراه با خوندن باشه ولی من خلاصه نویسی رو رد کردم چون بهش اعتقادی ندارم چون یه سری روشهای مروری دارم که بالا گفتم و با اینا همه مطالب تو ذهنته یه جزوه 200 صفحه ایم ا تمام جزییاتش میتونی تو 20 دقیقه مرور کنی پس  خلاصه چرا؟ولی بدون خلاصه با نوشتن جزوه فرق داره قرار نیست توش همه چیو کامل بنویسی حتی نکات تست هارو...

4-توضیح دادم قبلا برای هر درس یه خلاصه نموداری و فرمولهای مهم ....همین اونم تو یه صفحه بدون وسواس
5-کاملا قبلا توضیح داده شد

بازم سوالی بود بپرس ولی توصیه من به تو کامل کامل یکبار تاپیکو بخون کامل کامل
سواالی بود در خدمتم...مخسی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## drmoslem

دمت گرم خیلی استفاده بردم واقعا نیاز به مشاوره ندارم
انشالله موفق باشی

----------


## Saeed735

> من سال قبل مشاور نداشتم و خودم درس میخوندم...تقریبا هر هفته یه بار جدید میریختم که از نظر تئوری کولاک بود و همه برناممو تایید میکردن اما اصلا نتیجه نگرفتم و تقزیبا نصف وقتم فکرم این بود مبدا نرسم مبادا نشه...خلاصه خیلی درگیر برنامه ریزی و چه کنم چه نکنم بودم پس از یک سال آزمون و خطا به این نتیجه رسیدم سال بعد مشاور بگیرم...مشاورم شاید هفته ای 10 دیقه بیشتر وقت نمیزاشت و فقط برنامه هفته بعدمو میداد منم اجرا میکردم...فوق العاده بود...بدون اینکه ذره ای دقدقه تموم کردن درسا و چی رو خوندن داشته باشم درسم میخوندم....کل قضیه مشاور بحث بار روانیه که از دوشت برداشته میشه...فقط باید یه مشاور مطمئن و امتحان پس داده داشته باشین و بش کاملا اعتماد کنین
> البته شاید شما نیاز به مشاور نداشته باشین اما من نیاز داشتم و خیلی راضیم ازش


کسی که پزشکی میخاد ..موفقیت میخاد باید اونی باشه که این چیزا براش اهمیتی نداشته باشه که اگه خودم برنامه ریختم این میشه و اون میشه...از 500000نفر 2000نفر قبول میشن ینی کمتر از یک درصد ...اینا هر کسی نیست اینا اعجوبن اینا فرق دارن اینا متفاوتن پس باید متفاوت باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MajnOOn

> کسی که پزشکی میخاد ..موفقیت میخاد باید اونی باشه که این چیزا براش اهمیتی نداشته باشه که اگه خودم برنامه ریختم این میشه و اون میشه...از 500000نفر 2000نفر قبول میشن ینی کتر از یک درصد ...اینا هر کسی نیست اینا اعجوبن اینا فرق دارن اینا متفاوتن پس باید متفاوت باشی


سال اولته کنکور میدی؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سال اولته کنکور میدی؟؟؟


نه چطور؟

----------


## MajnOOn

> ک*سی که پزشکی میخاد ..موفقیت میخاد باید اونی باشه که این چیزا براش اهمیتی نداشته باشه که اگه خودم برنامه ریختم این میشه و اون میشه...از 500000نفر 2000نفر قبول میشن ینی کمتر از یک درصد ...اینا هر کسی نیست اینا اعجوبن اینا فرق دارن اینا متفاوتن پس باید متفاوت باشی*


آخه تو این پست شبیه سال سومایی حرف زدی که تازه اومدن پیش دانشگاهی و جوگیرن میخان دنیا رو عوض کنن
من پارسال 2500 منطقه 2 شدم و داروسازی میاوردم و پزشکی شهرای دور....و اصلا هم احساس نمیکردم عجوبم یا متفاوت
به هر حال نمیخام نظرم بت تحمیل کنم.ایشالا شما بدون مشاور موفق بشی

----------


## Saeed735

> آخه تو این پست شبیه سال سومایی حرف زدی که تازه اومدن پیش دانشگاهی و جوگیرن میخان دنیا رو عوض کنن
> من پارسال 2500 منطقه 2 شدم و داروسازی میاوردم و پزشکی شهرای دور....و اصلا هم احساس نمیکردم عجوبم یا متفاوت
> به هر حال نمیخام نظرم بت تحمیل کنم.ایشالا شما بدون مشاور موفق بشی


این حرف حقیقته و باید باورش کرد

----------


## mohamad137113

سلام من میخوام تازه شروع کنم واسه کنکور سراسری ایا تمام فصول فیزیک و ریاضی رو بخونم یا بعضی فصول؟؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

ببخشید کسی از تاثیر معدل خبری داره ؟ کمتر یا بیشتر میشه ؟

----------


## Maximus

> ببخشید کسی از تاثیر معدل خبری داره ؟ کمتر یا بیشتر میشه ؟


داداش معدل حدودا چند باشه خوبه؟؟؟یکی از دوستام 17/5 هست میخاد کنکور ریاضی بده بنظرت خوبه؟؟

----------


## ali761

سلام.
خوندن لغات عربی ضروریه؟تستهای ترجمه که به ندرت به دونستن معنی لغت نیاز  داشته باشند.قواعد هم همین طور ولی متن رو نمیدونم!!چون هنوز کارنکردم.باید معنی تک تک لغات رو یادگرفت؟اگه بله الان اینکار رو بکنم یا نه ؟
به نظرتون پیش رفتن با یه موسسه ای مثل قلمچی یا گزینه ی دو ضروریه؟چون میخام از مهر به بعد(مثل تابستون)با برنامه ی خودم پیش برم(به نظرم خیلی محدود میکنن آدم رو).تقریبا بلدم برنامه ریزی کردن و تجربش رو هم دارم.چون احتمال میدم نتونم بابرنامه ی آزمونا پیش برم.مثلا یه درسایی رو مثل زیست میخام زود تر تموم کنم تا بعدش کلی مرور کنم و ترکیبی بخونم.و برعکس سرعتم تو یه سری درسها هم مثل ریاضی خیلی کمه.عوضش هرموقع به بودجه بندی یکی آزمونای موسسات رسیدم،اون آزمون رو بخرم و تو خونه بزنم.مثلا ممکنه این هفته همه ی مباحث آزمون دوهفته قبل قلمچی رو تموم کرده باشم و این هفته آزمون دو هفته قبل قلمچی رو بزنم.
به نظرتون ممکنه یا بیخیالش بشم و با برنامه مشخص یکی از موسسات پیش برم؟
خیلی ممنون.

----------


## محمد3568

> سلام.
> خوندن لغات عربی ضروریه؟تستهای ترجمه که به ندرت به دونستن معنی لغت نیاز  داشته باشند.قواعد هم همین طور ولی متن رو نمیدونم!!چون هنوز کارنکردم.باید معنی تک تک لغات رو یادگرفت؟اگه بله الان اینکار رو بکنم یا نه ؟
> به نظرتون پیش رفتن با یه موسسه ای مثل قلمچی یا گزینه ی دو ضروریه؟چون میخام از مهر به بعد(مثل تابستون)با برنامه ی خودم پیش برم(به نظرم خیلی محدود میکنن آدم رو).تقریبا بلدم برنامه ریزی کردن و تجربش رو هم دارم.چون احتمال میدم نتونم بابرنامه ی آزمونا پیش برم.مثلا یه درسایی رو مثل زیست میخام زود تر تموم کنم تا بعدش کلی مرور کنم و ترکیبی بخونم.و برعکس سرعتم تو یه سری درسها هم مثل ریاضی خیلی کمه.عوضش هرموقع به بودجه بندی یکی آزمونای موسسات رسیدم،اون آزمون رو بخرم و تو خونه بزنم.مثلا ممکنه این هفته همه ی مباحث آزمون دوهفته قبل قلمچی رو تموم کرده باشم و این هفته آزمون دو هفته قبل قلمچی رو بزنم.
> به نظرتون ممکنه یا بیخیالش بشم و با برنامه مشخص یکی از موسسات پیش برم؟
> خیلی ممنون.


سلام درباره سوال اولت بگگم که اره بخون عربی درس مهمیه تو عمومی ها چون معمولا همه زبان و دینی رو خوب میزنن میمونه عربی و ادبیات که ادبیات رو کاری نداریم فعلا اما عربی شما یه متن تو کنکور بهتون میدن که معمولا 4 تا سوال به صورت مسقیم میدن که باید اون متن رو فهمیده باشی تا بتونی جواب بدی اره درسته معنی لغت نه تو زبان انگلیسی و نه تو عربی برای ترجمه به درد نمیخوره اما برای ریدینگ ها یا همون متنی که تو عربی میزارن مهمه دقت کن اگه بتونی 4 تا سوالی رو که با برداشت مستقیم از اون متن میاد رو جواب بدی خودش میشه 16 درصد میدونی چقد تورو میکشه بالا؟پس بخونی بهترهاز همین الانم شروع کن از کاری شبیه تکنیک کتاب تیک 8 استفاده کن یعنی مثلا روزی دو صفحه بخون بعد که اون درس تموم شد برگرد دوباره یه دور همه لغات اون درس رو دباره بخون(کتا پیشنهادی من لقمه مهر و ماه واژگان عربی هستش خیلی کامله)
اما سوال دومت من معمولا به دوستام پیشنهاد میدم که با برنامه ازمون ها پیش برن امسال یه دوستی داشتم به بهانه اینکه خودش برنامه ریزی کرده از ازمونای کانون کم کم فاصله گرفت تا اینکه تو بعضی درسا جلوتر از کانون بود و تو بعضی درس ها عقب تر با اینکه انش اموز زرنگی بود اما تاوان این اشتباهشو داد و رتبه ای رو اورد که هیچ کسی فکرشو نمیکرد کسی که میتونست 500 منطقه 3 باشه به خاطر تصمیم اشتباهش و جدا شدن از برنامه کانون شد رتبه 5000
پس من پیشنهاد میکنم از برنامه کانون یا گزینه 2 جدا نشی

----------


## highdreams

مرسی خیلی عالی بود..من خودم به شخصه برخی نکاتشو یادداشت کردم..مطمعنم برام مفید بود.ممنون

----------


## Amiiin

دوستان من مشکل خواب دارم ۱۲ ظهر بیدار میشم هر چیم ساعت میزارم درست نمیشه
مامانم میگه باید برات مشاور بگیرم تا بت برنامه بده با برنامه درس بخونی
(برنامه آن چنانی نمی نویسم )
چه کنم ؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## محمد3568

> دوستان من مشکل خواب دارم ۱۲ ظهر بیدار میشم هر چیم ساعت میزارم درست نمیشه
> مامانم میگه باید برات مشاور بگیرم تا بت برنامه بده با برنامه درس بخونی
> (برنامه آن چنانی نمی نویسم )
> چه کنم ؟


سعی کن خودتو عادت بدی چند وقت که زوذ از خواب بیدار بشی عادت بدی
ظهر ها نیم ساعت چرت بزن و شبا زودتر بخواب این دوتا معمولا موثره
پ.ن 1: تا وقتی ساعت خوابتو درست نکنی هیچ برنامه ای به دردت نمیخوره 
پ.ن 2 : بهترین کسی که میتونه ساعت مطالعه تورو تعیین کنه خودتی چون من نمیدونم تو تواناییت چقده پس ساعت  رو خودت تعیین کن و برنامه هم که اینجا هست دیگه

----------


## Amiiin

> سعی کن خودتو عادت بدی چند وقت که زوذ از خواب بیدار بشی عادت بدی
> ظهر ها نیم ساعت چرت بزن و شبا زودتر بخواب این دوتا معمولا موثره
> پ.ن 1: تا وقتی ساعت خوابتو درست نکنی هیچ برنامه ای به دردت نمیخوره 
> پ.ن 2 : بهترین کسی که میتونه ساعت مطالعه تورو تعیین کنه خودتی چون من نمیدونم تو تواناییت چقده پس ساعت  رو خودت تعیین کن و برنامه هم که اینجا هست دیگه


کدوم برنامه چرا من ندیدم؟!

----------


## laleh74

> دوستان من مشکل خواب دارم ۱۲ ظهر بیدار میشم هر چیم ساعت میزارم درست نمیشه
> مامانم میگه باید برات مشاور بگیرم تا بت برنامه بده با برنامه درس بخونی
> (برنامه آن چنانی نمی نویسم )
> چه کنم ؟


منم اینطور بودم..هر روز نیم ساعت زودتر بیدار شو..قطع به یقین میرسی به 8..امتحان کن ضرر نمیکنی

----------


## laleh74

این پست واسه برنامه ریزیه...پس یه سوال!!!!!!!!!
به نظرتون این برنامه ریزی درسته یا اشتباه:
اول سال دوم رو تموم کنم..بعد سوم..بعد پیش..
همین به ذهنم میرسه دیگه :Y (668):

----------


## محمد3568

> کدوم برنامه چرا من ندیدم؟!


صفحه اول همین تاپیک یه برنامه کلی نوشته شده به نظر من این نوع برنامه ریزی درسته مه اینکه به دانش اموز بگی روزی اینقد مثلا فیزیک بخون این جوری دانش اموز محدود میشه و بعد یه مد خسته میشه تو صفحه اول همین تاپیک یه برنامه کلی واسه بچه های تجربی نوشته شده که سبگش شبیه سبک دکتر عمارلو هستش نویسنده هم اقا سعید هست این برنامه ماهیگیری رو یادتون میده اما اینکه شما تو واقعیت چجور ماهی بگیرین بستگی به این داره چجور این برنامه رو اجرا کنی
موفق باشی

----------


## محمد3568

> این پست واسه برنامه ریزیه...پس یه سوال!!!!!!!!!
> به نظرتون این برنامه ریزی درسته یا اشتباه:
> اول سال دوم رو تموم کنم..بعد سوم..بعد پیش..
> همین به ذهنم میرسه دیگه


شما رشتتون تجربیه و من نمیدونم زیست رو چه جوری باید خوند اما صفحه اول تاپیک برنامه خیلی خوب توسط اقا سعید نوشته شده اونو بخونید برنامه خوبیه من که به شخصه به چندتا از دوستام که کنکوری 95 هستن این برنامه رو دادم که انجامش بدن
اما بعضی درسا رو بهتره ترکیب کرد مثلا فیزیک دینامیک رو به جای اینکه یه بار سال دوم بخونی یه بار پیش دانشگاهی میتونی باهم ترکیب کنی و وقتی رسیدی به دینامیک پیش دانشگاهی فصل دینامیک سال دو هم بخونی

----------


## laleh74

> شما رشتتون تجربیه و من نمیدونم زیست رو چه جوری باید خوند اما صفحه اول تاپیک برنامه خیلی خوب توسط اقا سعید نوشته شده اونو بخونید برنامه خوبیه من که به شخصه به چندتا از دوستام که کنکوری 95 هستن این برنامه رو دادم که انجامش بدن
> اما بعضی درسا رو بهتره ترکیب کرد مثلا فیزیک دینامیک رو به جای اینکه یه بار سال دوم بخونی یه بار پیش دانشگاهی میتونی باهم ترکیب کنی و وقتی رسیدی به دینامیک پیش دانشگاهی فصل دینامیک سال دو هم بخونی


آره درسته باید به فکر چاره باشم..ممنون

----------


## محمد3568

> آره درسته باید به فکر چاره باشم..ممنون


الان دیره واسه چاره پیدا کردن همین برنامه رو انجام بده خیلی برنامه خوبیه و مطمئن باش اگه الان یکی میومود همین برنامه رو پولی میزاشت رو سایت همه تو این تاپیک کلی به به و چه چه میکردن که برنامه عالیه و فلان
مطمئن باش برنامه خوبیه

----------


## laleh74

> الان دیره واسه چاره پیدا کردن همین برنامه رو انجام بده خیلی برنامه خوبیه و مطمئن باش اگه الان یکی میومود همین برنامه رو پولی میزاشت رو سایت همه تو این تاپیک کلی به به و چه چه میکردن که برنامه عالیه و فلان
> مطمئن باش برنامه خوبیه


اینو موافق همه فکر میکنیم (ببخشید خودم) که هرچی گرونتر==> بهتر

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام من میخوام تازه شروع کنم واسه کنکور سراسری ایا تمام فصول فیزیک و ریاضی رو بخونم یا بعضی فصول؟؟


اره خب باید همه ی فصولشو بخونی ....حذف فصول اونم از الان نداریم

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام.
> خوندن لغات عربی ضروریه؟تستهای ترجمه که به ندرت به دونستن معنی لغت نیاز  داشته باشند.قواعد هم همین طور ولی متن رو نمیدونم!!چون هنوز کارنکردم.باید معنی تک تک لغات رو یادگرفت؟اگه بله الان اینکار رو بکنم یا نه ؟
> به نظرتون پیش رفتن با یه موسسه ای مثل قلمچی یا گزینه ی دو ضروریه؟چون میخام از مهر به بعد(مثل تابستون)با برنامه ی خودم پیش برم(به نظرم خیلی محدود میکنن آدم رو).تقریبا بلدم برنامه ریزی کردن و تجربش رو هم دارم.چون احتمال میدم نتونم بابرنامه ی آزمونا پیش برم.مثلا یه درسایی رو مثل زیست میخام زود تر تموم کنم تا بعدش کلی مرور کنم و ترکیبی بخونم.و برعکس سرعتم تو یه سری درسها هم مثل ریاضی خیلی کمه.عوضش هرموقع به بودجه بندی یکی آزمونای موسسات رسیدم،اون آزمون رو بخرم و تو خونه بزنم.مثلا ممکنه این هفته همه ی مباحث آزمون دوهفته قبل قلمچی رو تموم کرده باشم و این هفته آزمون دو هفته قبل قلمچی رو بزنم.
> به نظرتون ممکنه یا بیخیالش بشم و با برنامه مشخص یکی از موسسات پیش برم؟
> خیلی ممنون.


سلام...نه اگه به درصد 50 تا 60 تو عربی راضی میشید لازم نیست معنی لغاتو بلد باشید ولی اگه درصد بالا میخاید پس باید سطح بالا هم خونده باشید و خوبه که لغت هم یاد بگیرید

در مورد ازمون هم چندان نیازی به رفتن به ازمون نیست اگه میتونی برنامه بریزی و خودت به پیش بری بدون هیچ مشکلی پس این کارو بکن....ازمونم جامع های سنجش رو برو واسه اینکه یکمی دستت راه بیفته

----------


## Saeed735

> اینو موافق همه فکر میکنیم (ببخشید خودم) که هرچی گرونتر==> بهتر


قصد فروش داشتم ولی فک کردم فوقش یه چند صد هزار تومن نمی ارزه به اینکه به دوستام کمک کنم ...همه چی که پول نیست

----------


## laleh74

> قصد فروش داشتم ولی فک کردم فوقش یه چند صد هزار تومن نمی ارزه به اینکه به دوستام کمک کنم ...همه چی که پول نیست


big like :Yahoo (109): 

اینو خودتون نوشتید دیگه؟ دانش آموزید؟یا دانشجو؟

----------


## Saeed735

> big like
> 
> اینو خودتون نوشتید دیگه؟ دانش آموزید؟یا دانشجو؟


خیلی ها این سوال رو از مدارن که ایا کسی این برنامه هایی که گفتی رو انجام داده و به نتیجه رسیده؟خودتون چی؟رتبتون چند شد؟دانشجو هستید؟باید بگم همونطور که بارها گفتم به خاطر یک نفر به مدت سه سال تحقیق در مورد این چیزایی که نوشتمو انجام دادم و چند نفر رو هم هدایت کردم و باعث شد نقطه ضعف های برنامه رو درست کنم...الانم همه چیزی که نوشتم رو یک بار بصورت کامل بخونید هر جایی که قبول نداشتید و براش دلیل خواستید سوال کنید...من جواب میدم...ممنون

----------


## laleh74

> خیلی ها این سوال رو از مدارن که ایا کسی این برنامه هایی که گفتی رو انجام داده و به نتیجه رسیده؟خودتون چی؟رتبتون چند شد؟دانشجو هستید؟باید بگم همونطور که بارها گفتم به خاطر یک نفر به مدت سه سال تحقیق در مورد این چیزایی که نوشتمو انجام دادم و چند نفر رو هم هدایت کردم و باعث شد نقطه ضعف های برنامه رو درست کنم...الانم همه چیزی که نوشتم رو یک بار بصورت کامل بخونید هر جایی که قبول نداشتید و براش دلیل خواستید سوال کنید...من جواب میدم...ممنون


نه درمورد برنامه که مشکلی نیس...خودم که با برنامه هام به جایی نرسیدم....البته تا حالا مشاور نداشتم
از برنامه استفاده میکنم...فقط میخواستم بدونم دانش آموزی یا دانشجو؟همین...
مرســـــــــــــــــــی

----------


## Saeed735

در خدمتم

----------


## M-95

سلام اقا سعید.
من الان میخوام برای ازمون 23 مرداد برنامه بریزم ولی نمیتونم شما میتونی به من کمک کنی؟
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنی.

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام اقا سعید.
> من الان میخوام برای ازمون 23 مرداد برنامه بریزم ولی نمیتونم شما میتونی به من کمک کنی؟
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنی.


واقعیتش دوستانم میدونن من برای آزمون برنامه ریزی نمیکنم چون سر رشته ای توش ندارم و باهاش مخالفم ولی کلا من نمیفهمم مشکل شما کجاست خب اگه مخاید طبق برنامه ازمون برید جلو خوب پس دیگه برنامه ریزی چیه؟اونجا نوشته فلان کتاب و فلان فصل تا صفحه ی فلان (خخخ عجب فلان تو فلانی شد)خب هر چیزی که گته بخون دیگه

----------


## banin

آیا برای کنکور حتما باید در کانون یا گزینه دو شرکت کنیم؟

----------


## Saeed735

> آیا برای کنکور حتما باید در کانون یا گزینه دو شرکت کنیم؟


خیر....حتما حتما نیازی نیست چون سوالاتشو که تو همین سایت میذارن ...همینطور اگه خواستی یکمیم با فضای کنکور آشناشی جامع های سنجش برو..هم ارزونتر در میاد و هم جامعه ی اماریش خوبه...همین

----------


## Orwell

سلام اقا سعید.

اول از همه چیز از این کار قشنگتون تشکر میکنم. 

برای کارتون ارزش و احترام قائل بودم و توضیحاتتون رو پرینت گرفتم خوندم چون اینجوری راحت نیستم بخونم.

همه جای این مطالب عالی و بی نقص بود جز یجا :

شما میتوانید در یک محدوده ی چند ماهه عمل کنید و یک  یا دو   درس را حذف کنید و دروس دیگری را در آن چند ماه بخوانید بعدگذشت  آن محدوده   دروسی را که تمام کرده اید را کنار بگذارید(البته برایشان تست  بزنید تا   فراموش نشود)و دروس جدید را در برنامه جای دهید.شاید از این حرف  من برداشت  غلط شود که منظور من حذف درس هاست نه اینطور نیست من میگم مثلا  شما بیاید  بگید تو سه ماه آینده فیزیک . زیست .عربی.ادبیات بخونم شیمی و  ریاضی و زبان  و دینی رم بگذارم بعد این سه ماه نه اینکه درسی رو حذف  کنید....بعد سه ماه  که فیزیک و زیست و عربی و ادبیات تموم شد براشون  یه  وقتی رو اختصاص بدید  وتست بزنید و مرورشون کنید تا یادتون نره بعدشم برید  سراغ ریاضی و شیمی و  زبان و دینی....البته اینو بگم زیست همیشه باشه  دربرنامتون

اینکار بنظرم اشتباهه. این مدل خوندن بدرد یه دانش اموز فارغ التحصیل میخوره که ازمون و کلاس خاصی شرکت نمیکنه و البته حواسشم 6 دنگ  جمعه. بنظرم خیلی بده تو یه بازه زمانی بیایم یه درسی رو حذف کنیم. اونم بازه های زمانی طولانی مدت چندماهه که شما ازش اسم بردین.

درنهایت من مجددا از شما و کارتون تشکر میکنم

----------


## Saeed735

up

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام اقا سعید.
> 
> اول از همه چیز از این کار قشنگتون تشکر میکنم. 
> 
> برای کارتون ارزش و احترام قائل بودم و توضیحاتتون رو پرینت گرفتم خوندم چون اینجوری راحت نیستم بخونم.
> 
> همه جای این مطالب عالی و بی نقص بود جز یجا :
> 
> شما میتوانید در یک محدوده ی چند ماهه عمل کنید و یک  یا دو   درس را حذف کنید و دروس دیگری را در آن چند ماه بخوانید بعدگذشت  آن محدوده   دروسی را که تمام کرده اید را کنار بگذارید(البته برایشان تست  بزنید تا   فراموش نشود)و دروس جدید را در برنامه جای دهید.شاید از این حرف  من برداشت  غلط شود که منظور من حذف درس هاست نه اینطور نیست من میگم مثلا  شما بیاید  بگید تو سه ماه آینده فیزیک . زیست .عربی.ادبیات بخونم شیمی و  ریاضی و زبان  و دینی رم بگذارم بعد این سه ماه نه اینکه درسی رو حذف  کنید....بعد سه ماه  که فیزیک و زیست و عربی و ادبیات تموم شد براشون  یه  وقتی رو اختصاص بدید  وتست بزنید و مرورشون کنید تا یادتون نره بعدشم برید  سراغ ریاضی و شیمی و  زبان و دینی....البته اینو بگم زیست همیشه باشه  دربرنامتون
> ...


بله حرف شما صحیحه..من فقط گفتم شما میتونید....فقط یه پیشنهاد بود...بقیش با خودتون

----------


## _fatemeh_

سلام . ممنونم خیلی مطالبتون مفید بود . فقط من یه سوال دارم اگه راهنمایی کنید خیلی خوب میشه . من پشت کنکوریم و میخوام از مهر قلم چی ثبت نام کنم و 10 مهر آزمون تعیین سطح درسای سومه تجربیه ولی من دوم رو مسلط نیستم به نظرتون تو این دوماه درسای دوم رو بخونم بهتره یا سوم ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## New person

با عرض سلام و احترام خدمت دوست خوبم آقا سعید؛
اول از همه تشکر می کنم ازتون بابت این تاپیک و توضیحات مفیدتون....

من سوالی داشتم که اگه جواب بدید ممنون می شم.....
من کتاب مشاوره ای « کنکورت رو قورت بده » از انتشارات خیلی سبز رو دارم. تو این کتاب نوشته که مرورهای فاصله دار به مراتب بهتر از مرور های متراکم هست و اومده یک الگوی مرور رو مطرح کرده که در اون شخص باید مبحث را در فواصل زمانی حین مطالعه و کمی پس از مطالعه، پیش از خواب، یک روز بعد، سه روز بعد، یک هفته بعد، دو هفته بعدو سه ماه بعد به همراه سوالاتی توش ایراد داره، مرور کنه..... حالا من نمی دونم که آیا ارزششو داره که از این روش مرور استفاده بکنم یا نه؟

با تشکر....

----------


## New person

با عرض سلام و احترام خدمت دوست خوبم آقا سعید؛
اول از همه تشکر می کنم ازتون بابت این تاپیک و توضیحات مفیدتون.... :Yahoo (3): 

من سوالی داشتم که اگه جواب بدید ممنون می شم.....
من  کتاب مشاوره ای « کنکورت رو قورت بده » از انتشارات خیلی سبز رو دارم. تو  این کتاب نوشته که مرورهای فاصله دار به مراتب بهتر از مرور های متراکم هست  و اومده یک الگوی مرور رو مطرح کرده که در اون شخص باید مبحث را در فواصل  زمانی حین مطالعه و کمی پس از مطالعه، پیش از خواب، یک روز بعد، سه روز  بعد، یک هفته بعد، دو هفته بعدو سه ماه بعد به همراه سوالاتی توش ایراد  داره، مرور کنه..... حالا من نمی دونم که آیا ارزششو داره که از این روش  مرور استفاده بکنم یا نه؟

با تشکر....

----------


## Saeed735

> با عرض سلام و احترام خدمت دوست خوبم آقا سعید؛
> اول از همه تشکر می کنم ازتون بابت این تاپیک و توضیحات مفیدتون....
> 
> من سوالی داشتم که اگه جواب بدید ممنون می شم.....
> من کتاب مشاوره ای « کنکورت رو قورت بده » از انتشارات خیلی سبز رو دارم. تو این کتاب نوشته که مرورهای فاصله دار به مراتب بهتر از مرور های متراکم هست و اومده یک الگوی مرور رو مطرح کرده که در اون شخص باید مبحث را در فواصل زمانی حین مطالعه و کمی پس از مطالعه، پیش از خواب، یک روز بعد، سه روز بعد، یک هفته بعد، دو هفته بعدو سه ماه بعد به همراه سوالاتی توش ایراد داره، مرور کنه..... حالا من نمی دونم که آیا ارزششو داره که از این روش مرور استفاده بکنم یا نه؟
> 
> با تشکر....


ببینید مرورهایی که من 
فتم بهتره به نظرم...چون یکی دوتاش مثل همین متراکمه و مرور از اول هم این مشکلو حل میکنه که یک کهفته بعد زمانش چیه؟یک ماه بعد زمانش چیه؟و غیره....و همینطور تست زنی مروری هم وجود داره....که برای تست هایی که توش ایراد داشتی هم خوبه...البته روش اون هم بد نیست و انتخاب با شماست...یا روش من یا روش اون...من دارم تاپیک هامو کامل میکنم...ایشالا که اونجا یه دفتر مخصوص هم میذارم برای اینکه طبق برنامه ی من پیش برید...

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام . ممنونم خیلی مطالبتون مفید بود . فقط من یه سوال دارم اگه راهنمایی کنید خیلی خوب میشه . من پشت کنکوریم و میخوام از مهر قلم چی ثبت نام کنم و 10 مهر آزمون تعیین سطح درسای سومه تجربیه ولی من دوم رو مسلط نیستم به نظرتون تو این دوماه درسای دوم رو بخونم بهتره یا سوم ؟


اگه برای آزمون میخونید که سوم خوبه...ایشالا توش رتبه برتر هم بشید و قلم چی بهتون کار پیدا کنه :Yahoo (21): ولی اگه برای کنکوره طبق برنامه ای که در پست اول گفتم یا برنامه ای که فکر میکنید برای کنکور مهمتره برید جلو...

----------


## pezeshki94

> با عرض سلام و احترام خدمت دوست خوبم آقا سعید؛
> اول از همه تشکر می کنم ازتون بابت این تاپیک و توضیحات مفیدتون....
> 
> من سوالی داشتم که اگه جواب بدید ممنون می شم.....
> من  کتاب مشاوره ای « کنکورت رو قورت بده » از انتشارات خیلی سبز رو دارم. تو  این کتاب نوشته که مرورهای فاصله دار به مراتب بهتر از مرور های متراکم هست  و اومده یک الگوی مرور رو مطرح کرده که در اون شخص باید مبحث را در فواصل  زمانی حین مطالعه و کمی پس از مطالعه، پیش از خواب، یک روز بعد، سه روز  بعد، یک هفته بعد، دو هفته بعدو سه ماه بعد به همراه سوالاتی توش ایراد  داره، مرور کنه..... حالا من نمی دونم که آیا ارزششو داره که از این روش  مرور استفاده بکنم یا نه؟
> 
> با تشکر....


ایکاش موبایل داشتم یه عکسی از نمودار حافظه براتون میفرستادم( الان قشنگ فهمیدید من موبایل ندارم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): )
حافظه یک نموداری داره که موقع حفظ کردن این نمودار صعودی هست و در سایر مواقع این  نزول داره...بعد از مدتی که شما دوباره سراغ اون موضوع حفظی میرید شیب خط صفر میشه تا زمانی که همه حفظیات گذشته رو بخاطر بیارید... این بار اون مبحث یادآوردی کامل شد اما با مرور زمان باز هم نمودار نزولی میشه اینبار با شیب کمتر... شما میتونید در فواصل زمانی متفاوت ، مثلا 12 ساعت ، 24 ساعت ، 48 ساعت ، 72 ساعت.... اون موضوع حفظی رو با یکبار دوره کردن یادآوری کامل کنید و درضمن شیب نزول اون رو کمتر کنید انشالله تا روز کنکور
زمان بندی میتونه بر عهده خودتون باشه یا به این ترتیب 1 روز بعد ، 2 روز بعد، یک هفته بعد ، یک ماه بعد ، 3 ماه بعد ، 6 ماه بعد ، 9 ماه بعد و روز کنکور :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 


سلام همشهری ( یه مخاطب خاص تو انجمن دارم) :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _fatemeh_

حالا چرا مسخره میکنید یه سوال پرسیدمااا :Yahoo (21): 
خوب معلومه که هدف کنکوره ولی منظور من این بود که تو این 50 روزه نمیتونم هم سوم و هم دوم رو باکیفیت بخونم . آزمون اصلی قلم چی 24 مهره که منابع آزمون چهارم و دومه . درهرصورت من باید چندتا درس رو تا اون موقع تموم کنم و جوری نشه که نصفش بمونه واسه بعدا که با برنامه آزمون بخونمش.

----------


## Fawzi

سلام  ..استاد سعیدخان از مطلبتون سپاسگذارم .
میشه به سوالتم پلیز بدین پاسخ ؟
منی ک خب زیستم ضعیفه بخصوص سال دوم و خوندنم طول میکشه هر صفحه 2ساعت ، با این برنامه زیست سعید عمارلویی   :Yahoo (4):   برم  میتونم ب پزشکی یا داروسازی ف کنم ؟؟ 
بظرتون من برای زیست  چقد وخ بزارمی ؟
عایا از الان  الان نه شنبه خخخ روزانه طبق ساعتی  میخواین بگین به هدف ارمانیم میرسم ک از خوندنم راضی باشم ؟
نظر شما درباره کتابهای همایش دکتر عمارلو چیست ؟؟؟
من  ذوب شده روی مبارکتونم ولی پاسخ بدین ب سوالم ..تچکرر.

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام  ..استاد سعیدخان از مطلبتون سپاسگذارم .
> میشه به سوالتم پلیز بدین پاسخ ؟
> منی ک خب زیستم ضعیفه بخصوص سال دوم و خوندنم طول میکشه هر صفحه 2ساعت ، با این برنامه زیست سعید عمارلویی    برم  میتونم ب پزشکی یا داروسازی ف کنم ؟؟ 
> بظرتون من برای زیست  چقد وخ بزارمی ؟
> عایا از الان  الان نه شنبه خخخ روزانه طبق ساعتی  میخواین بگین به هدف ارمانیم میرسم ک از خوندنم راضی باشم ؟
> نظر شما درباره کتابهای همایش دکتر عمارلو چیست ؟؟؟
> من  ذوب شده روی مبارکتونم ولی پاسخ بدین ب سوالم ..تچکرر.


ممنون...بله برنامه من شباهتی داره به دکتر عمارلو....بله با این روش برید هیچ مشکلی نخواهید داشت....اگه سود هم نکنید که میکنید...ضرر هم نخواهید داشت چون ما درسی رو حذف نکردیم همرو میخونید دیگه...چه کتاب به کتاب برید و چه اینطوری همه فصولارو میخونید...فقط اینطوری برای ترکیب و تفهیم مطالب بهتره...اگه تلاش کنید به هدفتون میرسید مطمن باشید صد دردصد...

این لینکم بخونید.....:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

سلام سوالم در مورد منابع هست.من بین گاج و نشرالگو برای زیست سردرگمم.ازطرفی شنیدم که میگن کیفیت سوالات گاج مخصوصا سوالات ترکیبیش نسبت به الگو پایین تره.واز طرفی هم خانم سارا همتی رتبه ی یک امسال کتاب تست زیستشون گاج بوده.اما درمورد نشر الگو،اکثر ناشران از جمله دکتر عمارلو و دکتر جوادی و...از این کتابو قبول دارن و ازش تعریف میکنن و میگن سطح سوالاش بالاست و خوبه اما از طرفی هم گفته میشه که اشتباهاش نسبت به گاج بیشتر کما اینکه یکی از کاربرای همین انجمن حدود 50 اشتباه رو فقط از کتاب پیشش در آورده بود.حالا به نظرتون کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## matin.r

چجوري ميتونم اصول برنامه ريزي خوب رو ياد بگيرم ؟؟؟


گوش كردن به فايل هاي صوتي اقاي افشار كافيه ؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> سلام سوالم در مورد منابع هست.من بین گاج و نشرالگو برای زیست سردرگمم.ازطرفی شنیدم که میگن کیفیت سوالات گاج مخصوصا سوالات ترکیبیش نسبت به الگو پایین تره.واز طرفی هم خانم سارا همتی رتبه ی یک امسال کتاب تست زیستشون گاج بوده.اما درمورد نشر الگو،اکثر ناشران از جمله دکتر عمارلو و دکتر جوادی و...از این کتابو قبول دارن و ازش تعریف میکنن و میگن سطح سوالاش بالاست و خوبه اما از طرفی هم گفته میشه که اشتباهاش نسبت به گاج بیشتر کما اینکه یکی از کاربرای همین انجمن حدود 50 اشتباه رو فقط از کتاب پیشش در آورده بود.حالا به نظرتون کدوم بهتره؟



درصد زیست شما چنده الان؟؟

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

توی کنکورم 30 زدم.

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> درصد زیست شما چنده الان؟؟


توی کنکورم 30 زدم زیستو.

----------


## artim

> توی کنکورم 30 زدم.


شما خیلی سبز استفاده کن کامل و دقیق رسیدی بالا 50 الگو کار کن

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام سوالم در مورد منابع هست.من بین گاج و نشرالگو برای زیست سردرگمم.ازطرفی شنیدم که میگن کیفیت سوالات گاج مخصوصا سوالات ترکیبیش نسبت به الگو پایین تره.واز طرفی هم خانم سارا همتی رتبه ی یک امسال کتاب تست زیستشون گاج بوده.اما درمورد نشر الگو،اکثر ناشران از جمله دکتر عمارلو و دکتر جوادی و...از این کتابو قبول دارن و ازش تعریف میکنن و میگن سطح سوالاش بالاست و خوبه اما از طرفی هم گفته میشه که اشتباهاش نسبت به گاج بیشتر کما اینکه یکی از کاربرای همین انجمن حدود 50 اشتباه رو فقط از کتاب پیشش در آورده بود.حالا به نظرتون کدوم بهتره؟


برای زیست چه کتاب هایی رو دارین الان؟

----------


## bbehzad

گاج کتاب خوبیه ولی واسه رسیدن به درصد بالا کافی نیست اگه خانم همتی اونو خونده مطمین باش یه دبیر داشته سوالایی در حد الگو طرح میکرده ازمونای ماز هم میزده که عالین ازمونای قلم چیم که میرفته که زیستش از کنکور سختتره

----------


## Saeed735

کتاب گاج بگیرین و ابتدا یا اون کار کنید....بعد اتمام الگو بگیرید....

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> برای زیست چه کتاب هایی رو دارین الان؟


فقط خیلی سبز دارم

----------


## Saeed735

> فقط خیلی سبز دارم


برای کدوم سالها؟

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> برای کدوم سالها؟


دوم وسوم

----------


## artim

> فقط خیلی سبز دارم



همینو بخون رسیدی 50 برو سراغ الگو
نیاز به گاج نیست

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> کتاب گاج بگیرین و ابتدا یا اون کار کنید....بعد اتمام الگو بگیرید....


خب اینطوری که هزینش خیلی زیاد میشه اینطوری من هم باید دوم و سوم پیش1وپیش2 زیست الگو بخرم و هم باید دو جلد گاج بخرم هم جلد پرسش و هم پاسخ و فقط هزینه کتاب زیست میشه 200 تومن!!!

----------


## bbehzad

> خب اینطوری که هزینش خیلی زیاد میشه اینطوری من هم باید دوم و سوم پیش1وپیش2 زیست الگو بخرم و هم باید دو جلد گاج بخرم هم جلد پرسش و هم پاسخ و فقط هزینه کتاب زیست میشه 200 تومن!!!


اهو خانم زیسته ها.60درصد کنکور تجربیه شوخی بردار نیست ریاضی نخون ولی زیستو خوب بخون

----------


## artim

> خب اینطوری که هزینش خیلی زیاد میشه اینطوری من هم باید دوم و سوم پیش1وپیش2 زیست الگو بخرم و هم باید دو جلد گاج بخرم هم جلد پرسش و هم پاسخ و فقط هزینه کتاب زیست میشه 200 تومن!!!


خرج اضافه نکن
درست حسابی خیلی سبزتو بخون نکته برداری کن میرسی تا 50 -60 بعد برا حرفه ای شدن الگو بخر الان نیاز نیست بخری الگو رو

----------


## Saeed735

> اهو خانم زیسته ها.60درصد کنکور تجربیه شوخی بردار نیست ریاضی نخون ولی زیستو خوب بخون


ایشون خواستن اهمیت زیستو گوشزد کنن...ولی بدونین که ریاضی در حال حاضر پر اهمیت ترین درس تجربیه؟چرا؟مگه ضریب زیست بالا نیست؟بله هست ولی بچه ها انقد ریاضی رو پایین میزنن که الان ریاضی تبدیبل شده به یه درس خیلی خیلی مهم و درسی که تراز میده...

----------


## artim

> ایشون خواستن اهمیت زیستو گوشزد کنن...ولی بدونین که ریاضی در حال حاضر پر اهمیت ترین درس تجربیه؟چرا؟مگه ضریب زیست بالا نیست؟بله هست ولی بچه ها انقد ریاضی رو پایین میزنن که الان رایضی تبدیبل شده به یه درس خیلی خیلی مهم و درسی که تراز میده...



اول زیست بعد شیمی
سر اخر ریاضی و فیزیک
ریاضی فیزیک 30 درصد هم مشکلی نیست 
اما زیست و شیمی زیر 40 کار طرف رو تمام میکنه

----------


## highdreams

> خب اینطوری که هزینش خیلی زیاد میشه اینطوری من هم باید دوم و سوم پیش1وپیش2 زیست الگو بخرم و هم باید دو جلد گاج بخرم هم جلد پرسش و هم پاسخ و فقط هزینه کتاب زیست میشه 200 تومن!!!


واقعا راست میگین...قیمت کتابا خیلی زیاده....اما خب چاره ای نیست...زیست حتما باید جدید بگیری...من خودم بیشتر کتابای دیگرو دست دو میگیرم...اما زیست نمیشه :Yahoo (22):

----------


## bbehzad

> ایشون خواستن اهمیت زیستو گوشزد کنن...ولی بدونین که ریاضی در حال حاضر پر اهمیت ترین درس تجربیه؟چرا؟مگه ضریب زیست بالا نیست؟بله هست ولی بچه ها انقد ریاضی رو پایین میزنن که الان رایضی تبدیبل شده به یه درس خیلی خیلی مهم و درسی که تراز میده...


مرسی سعید جان دقیقا میخواستم اهمیتشو بگم وگرنه انحراف معیار ریاضی خیلی بالاست

----------


## Saeed735

> خب اینطوری که هزینش خیلی زیاد میشه اینطوری من هم باید دوم و سوم پیش1وپیش2 زیست الگو بخرم و هم باید دو جلد گاج بخرم هم جلد پرسش و هم پاسخ و فقط هزینه کتاب زیست میشه 200 تومن!!!


نمیدونستم خیلی سبز داری....الان که خیلی سبز داری با همون پیش برو جلو....سعی کن کتاب درسی و خیلی سبز  رو خیلی مفهمومی و ترکیبی و تحلیلی بخونی...بعد اونم ایشالا الگو میگیری....همین الان که نگفتیم الگو بگیر

----------


## Saeed735

> اول زیست بعد شیمی
> سر اخر ریاضی و فیزیک
> ریاضی فیزیک 30 درصد هم مشکلی نیست 
> اما زیست و شیمی زیر 40 کار طرف رو تمام میکنه


این یه تفکر قدیمیه...

----------


## bbehzad

> این یه تفکر قدیمیه...


دوست من زیست 80 شیمی 60 ریاضی 14 فیزیک 30 زد رتبش شد 700 منطقه 2 امسال

----------


## artim

> این یه تفکر قدیمیه...



قدیمی نیست
در بدبینانه ترین حالت باید اینکارو کرد
قدیم و جدید نداره

----------


## highdreams

> خب اینطوری که هزینش خیلی زیاد میشه اینطوری من هم باید دوم و سوم پیش1وپیش2 زیست الگو بخرم و هم باید دو جلد گاج بخرم هم جلد پرسش و هم پاسخ و فقط هزینه کتاب زیست میشه 200 تومن!!!


 راست میگن چرا میخوای خرج اضافه کنی؟من فکرکردم نداری!!!خود خیلی سبز خیلی عالیه....هروقت اونو تموم کردی برو کتابای دیگرو بگیر...

----------


## artim

> دوست من زیست 80 شیمی 60 ریاضی 14 فیزیک 30 زد رتبش شد 700 منطقه 2 امسال


بفرما اقا سعید

----------


## bbehzad

اصلا چرا راه دور من زیست 70 شیمی 15 ریاضی 40 فیزیک 33 زدم شدم 3500 منطقه 2

----------


## T!G3R

سلام داداش سعید گل گلاب
داداش سعید سرت شلوغه ؟
میخواستم باهات مشورت کنم
اگه سرت شلوغه بگو تعارف نکن میذارم برای بعد؟
موفق باشی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام داداش سعید گل گلاب
> داداش سعید سرت شلوغه ؟
> میخواستم باهات مشورت کنم
> اگه سرت شلوغه بگو تعارف نکن میذارم برای بعد؟
> موفق باشی


تایگر جان اقا سعید که هنوز جواب ندادن زدی موفق باشی حالا خوبه بای نزدی.
رفع اسپم :بگو همین جا جواب بدیم سوالاتو

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام داداش سعید گل گلاب
> داداش سعید سرت شلوغه ؟
> میخواستم باهات مشورت کنم
> اگه سرت شلوغه بگو تعارف نکن میذارم برای بعد؟
> موفق باشی


نه داداش...جانم

----------


## T!G3R

داداش من خسته شدم از درس خوندن میخوام فردارو تعطیل کنم چیکار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> داداش من خسته شدم از درس خوندن میخوام فردارو تعطیل کنم چیکار کنم؟؟؟


چرا خسته شدی؟؟؟؟؟روزی چند ساعت درس میخونی؟برنامت سنگینه؟تو یادگیری مشکلی داری؟

----------


## T!G3R

نه هیچ مشکلی نیست همه چی خوبه منتهی من دیگه مخم نمی کشه چیکار کنم؟؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> اصلا چرا راه دور من زیست 70 شیمی 15 ریاضی 40 فیزیک 33 زدم شدم 3500 منطقه 2


ببخشید شما چطور زیست زدین 70؟منابعتون چی بود و روزی چند ساعت زیست میخوندین؟

----------


## bbehzad

> نه هیچ مشکلی نیست همه چی خوبه منتهی من دیگه مخم نمی کشه چیکار کنم؟؟


داداش استخر دوای درده بعدشم رفتن به یه مرکز خرید که شلوغ باشه تو سال کنکور انزوا ادمو اذیت میکنه بری جای شلوغ یه فست فود بخوری حله داداش

----------


## bbehzad

> ببخشید شما چطور زیست زدین 70؟منابعتون چی بود و روزی چند ساعت زیست میخوندین؟


من چون سر کار میرفتم یه روز درمیون 3ساعت زیست میخوندم منبعم گاج و کتاب درسی بود ولی تو جمع بندی دریافتم خوندم

----------


## Saeed735

> نه هیچ مشکلی نیست همه چی خوبه منتهی من دیگه مخم نمی کشه چیکار کنم؟؟


به هیچ وجه نخون...اضافه تر از این بخونی دیگه یاد نمیگیری...فردارو آزادی....ورزش...استخر....با دوستان بودن....ولی شب زود برگرد خونه...زود هم بخواب...فردا به هیچ چیزم فکر نکن...نگو فردا چه برنامه ای بریزم؟فردا ذهن فقط استراحته....

----------


## Black

آقا این یکیو نمیدونم کجا بگم
سایت الگو رفتین؟شده مثل دیجی کالا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> من چون سر کار میرفتم یه روز درمیون 3ساعت زیست میخوندم منبعم گاج و کتاب درسی بود ولی تو جمع بندی دریافتم خوندم


خب شما الان الگو دارین؟وبا توجه به اینکه گاجم خوندین یه مقایسه ی کلی بین این دو تا برام انجام بدین لطفا.راستش خودم نسبت به گاج حس خوبی ندارم.

----------


## T!G3R

:Yahoo (31): اخه برای فردا درسای مهمی مثه حسابان و هندسه جبرواحتمال و ریاضی گذاشته بودم اگه نخونم عقب میفتم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117): 
موفق باشی
بای(میدونم بهزاد حساسه مینویسم بای :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Saeed735

> اخه برای فردا درسای مهمی مثه حسابان و هندسه جبرواحتمال و ریاضی گذاشته بودم اگه نخونم عقب میفتم
> موفق باشی
> بای(میدونم بهزاد حساسه مینویسم بای)


مشکلی نیست داداش...بخونی هم چیزی یاد نمیگیری....برو عشپق و حال

----------


## bbehzad

> خب شما الان الگو دارین؟وبا توجه به اینکه گاجم خوندین یه مقایسه ی کلی بین این دو تا برام انجام بدین لطفا.راستش خودم نسبت به گاج حس خوبی ندارم.


گاج کتاب قابل اعتمادیه خوب مبحثو باز میکنه پاسخنامش عالیه تستای ترکیبیش عالیه ولی بزرگترین مشکلش تستای خط به خطشه که انقد اسونه عصبیت میکنه ولی الگو نزدیکتر به کنکوره تستاش چالشی تره درسنامه هاش برای رفع ابهام عالیه از نظر تست از گاج خیلی سر تره الگو ذهنتو از تنبلی در میاره راه خوندن کتاب درسیو میگه ولی گاج نه ضعیفتره.ولی گاجم خوب بخونی ازمونای کانونم بزنی میرسی به 70

----------


## T!G3R

داداش گلم
من اگه عقب بیفتم فکر و ذهنم میشه اون درسا نمیشه 
اگر بخوام فردا رو استراحت کنم زهرم میشه بدبختی :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## bbehzad

> داداش گلم
> من اگه عقب بیفتم فکر و ذهنم میشه اون درسا نمیشه 
> اگر بخوام فردا رو استراحت کنم زهرم میشه بدبختی


اگه فردارو استراحت نکنی بیشتر ضرر میکنی و این خستگی همینطور بیشتر میشه پس سعی کن بعد ازظهرو اف کنی

----------


## T!G3R

اف یعنی چی؟
اف چیه؟
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bbehzad

> اف یعنی چی؟
> اف چیه؟
> موفق باشی
> بای


off by

----------


## Black

> off by


مبارک باشه :Yahoo (4): 

رفع اسپم:ندارم چیزی بگم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## T!G3R

> off by


off چه ربطی به موضوع داره اف یعنی خاموش کردن
موفق باشی
بای

----------


## bbehzad

> off چه ربطی به موضوع داره اف یعنی خاموش کردن
> موفق باشی
> بای


یعنی درسو تعطیل کن بای

----------


## Saeed735

> off چه ربطی به موضوع داره اف یعنی خاموش کردن
> موفق باشی
> بای


فردا رو استراحت کن....5 دقیقه بیش از حد درس خوندن ضرر داهره..همیشه گفتم...الانم میگم...وقتی خسته ای نخون..همین

----------


## T!G3R

داش سعید لطفا جواب بده دارم ****** میرم کمکم کن داداش گلم
این بهزادم نفسش از جای گرم در میاد

----------


## T!G3R

دوستان این چرا ستاره زده؟؟
****** رفتن مگه چیه؟
چیز بدی نگفتم که

----------


## Black

> دوستان این چرا ستاره زده؟؟
> ****** رفتن مگه چیه؟
> چیز بدی نگفتم که


بستگی داره کجا بری :Yahoo (1): 
این سیستم منحرفه فککر کرده جای بدی میخوای بری :Yahoo (4):

----------


## T!G3R

داداش سعید
من مشکلم نخوندن نیست
مشکلم اینه که من اگه نخونم پس کی جبران کنم؟
بدبختی تا یه هفته دیگه جای جبران ندارم! :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## T!G3R

> بستگی داره کجا بری
> این سیستم منحرفه فککر کرده جای بدی میخوای بری


دقیقا
رفع اسپم:شما هیچ پیشنهادی برای من ندارید؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Black

> دقیقا
> رفع اسپم:شما هیچ پیشنهادی برای من ندارید؟


بهم برخورد :Yahoo (4): 
رفع اسپم:اون چیزی که میخوای رو اینجا نمیتونی پیدا کنی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed735

> داداش سعید
> من مشکلم نخوندن نیست
> مشکلم اینه که من اگه نخونم پس کی جبران کنم؟
> بدبختی تا یه هفته دیگه جای جبران ندارم!


مگه نگفتم جمعه هارو هیچی نخونین....برای جبرانه؟هان؟

ببین مشکلی نیست....جبران نمیخاد که...من ی سوال دارم...فردا رو بخون...چیزیم یاد نگیر...اونوقت چی؟نه استراحت کردی...نه خوندی...درسته؟

----------


## T!G3R

داداش سعید دمت گرم دارم نابود میشم جواب بده داداش گلم منم وقت ندارم عزیز :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## T!G3R

> مگه نگفتم جمعه هارو هیچی نخونین....برای جبرانه؟هان؟
> 
> ببین مشکلی نیست....جبران نمیخاد که...من ی سوال دارم...فردا رو بخون...چیزیم یاد نگیر...اونوقت چی؟نه استراحت کردی...نه خوندی...درسته؟


داداش سعید
کاشکی این برنامه مال خودم بود
مال گزینه دو منتهی من این درسام عقب افتاده بود و چون جزء درسای اصلیم بود و عمومیام هم قویه گفتم امروز عقب افتادگی هارو جبران کنم
چه بدبختیه !!
حالا چیکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Saeed735

> ببخشید یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم.من با این حالیکه دانش آموز تجربی هستم به ریاضی و فیزیک بیشتر از زیست علاقه دارم و هر درسی هم که بهش علاقه داشته باشمو خیلی سریع یاد میگیرم.شاید برای شما هم پیش اومده باشه که از درسی خوشتون نیاد.اما هممون میدونیم که چاره ای نیست دیگه کنکوره باید خوندش.ولی اگر این حسو نسبت به درسی داشتین و برطرف شده،چطور باهاش کنار اومدین؟؟؟


ببین اون درسی رو دوس نداری رو باید چیکار کنی؟

1.بهش بگو که دوسش داری...حتی به دروغ...
2.سعی کن جوری بخونی که بهت احساس رضاین بده...وقتی که یاد بگیریش علاقه هم میاد....
3.ابتدا ساعت مطالعشو زیاد نذار تو برنامه...ولی کم کم ساعتشو ببر بالا....

مثلا تو هر روز برنامه ریختی 8 تا 11 زیست بخونم...ینی 3 ساعت...براشم علاقه ای نداری:بگو دوست دارم زیست...حتی به دروغ...سعی کن مفهومی و تحلیلی و ترکیبی بخونی....کشف نکات و یاد گرفتن موجب علاقه میشه و تو وقتی به خودت میای که میبینی غرق در مطالعه بودی....یوما از ساعت کم شروع کن...مثلا زیست رو روزی نیم ساعت بخون...بعدا کم کم بکنش 45 دقیقه...بعد چند روز بکنش 1 ساعت..به همین ترتیب برو جلو...یه دفعه میبین اره...از ساعت 8 تا 10 سه ساعت مفید زیست خوندی...

----------


## M a s o u d

> مگه نگفتم جمعه هارو هیچی نخونین....برای جبرانه؟هان؟
> 
> ببین مشکلی نیست....جبران نمیخاد که...من ی سوال دارم...فردا رو بخون...چیزیم یاد نگیر...اونوقت چی؟نه استراحت کردی...نه خوندی...درسته؟


دادا این حرفت عالیه
منم جمعه هارو نخوندم خیلی هم خوب بود
بهترین کاره

----------


## Saeed735

> داداش سعید
> کاشکی این برنامه مال خودم بود
> مال گزینه دو منتهی من این درسام عقب افتاده بود و چون جزء درسای اصلیم بود و عمومیام هم قویه گفتم امروز عقب افتادگی هارو جبران کنم
> چه بدبختیه !!
> حالا چیکار کنم؟


نمیفهمم چی میگی...تو تو گزینه ی 2 شرکت کردی؟والان ازبرنامه عقبی؟

----------


## T!G3R

اگه فردا رو نخونم از برنامه عقب میمونم
ولی خیلی مغزم خسته شده دیگه نمیتونم :Yahoo (31): 
متوجه شدی داداش گلم؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> اگه فردا رو نخونم از برنامه عقب میمونم
> ولی خیلی مغزم خسته شده دیگه نمیتونم
> متئجه شدی داداش گلم؟؟


اگه بخونی بیشتر عقب میمونی...همین....پس برو استراحت کن....برنامه برای ازمونم اینطوری بریز...




*درسایی که قراره دو هفته ی دیگه  ازمون بدی رو به دو بخش تقسیم کن...این هفته نصفشو بخون...مرورهاشو بکن و  تست بزن....هفته ی دیگه هم قسمت بعدیشو بخون...*

*مثلا قراره 30 صفحه ریاضی...
40 صفحه فیزیک...
22 صفجه دینی...
12 صفحه عربی...
و...
.
.
.
تو آزمون بیاد...*

*هفته ی اول...یک دوم از برنامرو اجرا میکنی**....* 15 صفحه ریاضی...20 صفحه فیزیک و 11 صفحه دینی ...6 صفحه عربی بخون...*هفته ی دومم بقیشو میخونی...
*

*حالا ببین هر اندازه درس که برای این هفته مشخص  کردی چند جلسه زمان میخان مثلا: اون 15 صفحه ریاضیو رو تو یک هفته توی چند  جلسه میتونی تموم کنی؟مثلا میگی 15 صفحه 

ی ریاضی رو تو 3 جلسه تمومم...20 صفحه ی فیزیک رو توی 4 جلسه...5/5صفحه ی  دینی رو توی توی یک جلسه میخونم...6 صفحه ی عربیم توی یه جلسه تمومم...

*

*حالا با توجه به جلسات برنامه روزانتو بریز:


*

*شنبه:*یک چهارم فیزیک ...یک سوم ریاضی...و همه ی دینی...



*1شنبه:*دو چهارم فیزیک....دو سوم ریاضی...*به  جای دینی درسی رو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و تا حالا نخوندیو بخون..چون من  فقط چند تا درس رو مثال زدم...همه ی دروس رو که نمیشه تو 

یه روز خوند...مثلا ما 6 صفحه هم عربی داریم ...شنبه تو برنامه  ننداختم...تا اول دینی رو تموم کنم...امروز که دینی تموم شد عربی رم میارم  تو برنامه...

*

*2 شنبه:*سه چهارم فیزیک...سه سوم ریاضی...*به جای دینی و عربی که تمومه یه درسو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و تا حالا نخوندیو بخون...**ینی یه درس جدیدو بیار تو برنامه...

*
 
*3شنبه:*چهارچهارم فیزیک...*به  جای ریاضی و دینی و عربی که تموم شده یه درسو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و تا  حالا نخوندیو بخون...ینی یه درس جدیدو بیار تو برنامه...

*

*4شنبه:*مرور و تست زنی برای درسهایی که خوندی...مرور دورسی که شنبه و یکشنبه خوندم...



*5شنبه:*مرور و تست برای دروسی که خوندی...مرور دروسی که دوشنبه و سه شنبه خوندم...



*جمعه:*روز جبران عقب ماندگی....میتونی تست هم بزنی....




*...بعد از این هفته ی بعد هم به این روال پیش برو...*



*فقط برای دروس بازه ی مطالعاتی تعیین کن..مثلا  ساعت 8 تا 10 ریاضی..10 ونیم تا 12 عربی و غیره...چون اگه اینطور پیش نری  برنامت کلا بهم میخوره و یهو میبینی یه روزه داری 

میخونی و هنوز زیست تموم نشده...

*

*--در ضمن سعی کن هفته ی اول کمتر عمومی بخونی و بیشتر روی دروس اختصاصی فوکوس کن..تو هفته ی دوم کم کم عمومیا بیشتر شن..*
*



از برنامه ی ******** هم الهام گرفتم...*

----------


## T!G3R

دمت گرم داداش از پستت عکس گرفتم چون خیلی مفیده
پس پیشنهاد شما اینه که اگر فردا رو بخونم بیشتر عقب میفتم
پس فردا استراحت مطلقه
ممنونم داداشای گلم هم : @Saeed735 @bbehzad
ازتون ممنونم
موفق باشید
بای :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## nassertalebi

با سلام وقت بخیر باعرض خسته نباشید بنده دانشجوی.سال سه.رادیولوژی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز وبشدت علاقمند به کنکورتجربی بوده و ازرشته خودم هرچند شاید مناسب باشد ناراضیم هرچند دانشجوی موفقی نیز بوده ام اما ازتون خواهش داشتم کمک کنید و بهم بگید که ایا بامعدل کتبی سوم 18و تلاش خودم درسال سه و ان شااالله یه مرخصی درسال چهارم میشه موفق بود و رتبه ی بسیارخوبی اورد؟ ازمون کدوما برم؟ امسال ازمهرمیحاستم برم قلمچی برم؟ سنجش برم؟ مشاوره بگیرم ؟نگیرم؟رتبه کنکور 92ام 2634منطقه یک بودم و میخام رتبه ی زیر ذوهزار بیاورم برای پزشکی.ازاد... نظراتتونو بگید سپاس گزارم پیشاپیش ...

Sent from my HUAWEI G750-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## آقای خاص

> با سلام وقت بخیر باعرض خسته نباشید بنده دانشجوی.سال سه.رادیولوژی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز وبشدت علاقمند به کنکورتجربی بوده و ازرشته خودم هرچند شاید مناسب باشد ناراضیم هرچند دانشجوی موفقی نیز بوده ام اما ازتون خواهش داشتم کمک کنید و بهم بگید که ایا بامعدل کتبی سوم 18و تلاش خودم درسال سه و ان شااالله یه مرخصی درسال چهارم میشه موفق بود و رتبه ی بسیارخوبی اورد؟ ازمون کدوما برم؟ امسال ازمهرمیحاستم برم قلمچی برم؟ سنجش برم؟ مشاوره بگیرم ؟نگیرم؟رتبه کنکور 92ام 2634منطقه یک بودم و میخام رتبه ی زیر ذوهزار بیاورم برای پزشکی.ازاد... نظراتتونو بگید سپاس گزارم پیشاپیش ...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G750-U10 using Tapatalk


من هم تقریبا شرایطم شبیه شماست البته در رشته ریاضی. اگر  خودتون بخواهید حتما موفق می شید فقط این چند نکته رو حتما در برنامه هاتون  لحاظ کنید
1.معدلتون خوبه به هیچ عنوان خودتون رو درگیر بحث های دیبلم مجدد نکنید 
2.من  خودم 8سال از کنکور دور بودم بارسال 2.3 ماه مونده به کنکور تصمیم به شروع  گرفتم و واسه یک ماه مشاور گرفتم که الان که به اون موقع نگاه می کنم  واقعا همین مشاوره های بچه هاب انجمن واقعا مفیدتره. الکی واسه مشاور هزینه  نکنید مهم خودتونین
3.آزمون خیلی فرق نداره کدوم شرکت می کنین البته یک  سری اختلاف هایی دارن که در مجموع وقتی تراز می کنین تقریبا در یک سطح  هستند مهمترین نکته اینه هر ازمونی که شرکت میکنین بشدت موفقیت در اون  ازمون واستون مهم باشه و اینکه اگر تو برنامه ازمونتون مرور و دوره با  فاصله زمانی زیاد انجام میشه حتما برنامه رو شخصی سازی کنین و مرورها رو  داخلش اضافه کنید
4.من با رئال  بودن کاملا موافقم اما اگر کسی نمره 17واسش مقبوله باید هدفش روی 20 قرار  بده اگر 20 شد که فبها ولی اگر نشد در بدترین حالت حداقل همون 17 رو میگیره  اما اگر همون شخص سقف هدفش رو 17 قرار بده در بهترین حالت به 17 میرسه و  احتمال 14 شدنش خیلی زیادتره.   بس هدفتون رو بالاتر از بزشکی ازاد قرار  بدین. اگه سوال دیگه ای داشتین من در خدمتم. موفق باشید

----------


## Saeed735

> با سلام وقت بخیر باعرض خسته نباشید بنده دانشجوی.سال سه.رادیولوژی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز وبشدت علاقمند به کنکورتجربی بوده و ازرشته خودم هرچند شاید مناسب باشد ناراضیم هرچند دانشجوی موفقی نیز بوده ام اما ازتون خواهش داشتم کمک کنید و بهم بگید که ایا بامعدل کتبی سوم 18و تلاش خودم درسال سه و ان شااالله یه مرخصی درسال چهارم میشه موفق بود و رتبه ی بسیارخوبی اورد؟ ازمون کدوما برم؟ امسال ازمهرمیحاستم برم قلمچی برم؟ سنجش برم؟ مشاوره بگیرم ؟نگیرم؟رتبه کنکور 92ام 2634منطقه یک بودم و میخام رتبه ی زیر ذوهزار بیاورم برای پزشکی.ازاد... نظراتتونو بگید سپاس گزارم پیشاپیش ...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G750-U10 using Tapatalk


ببین اگه از من میپرسی...همون رشتتو ادامه بده...خیلیا ارزو دارن که کاش جای تو بودن...چرا باید موقعیتی که داریو از دست بدی؟چون برای اینکه کنکور شرکت کنی باید قبل از ثبت نام انصراف بدی....ینی اینی که تو دستته پر میشه و اگه توی کنکور قبول نشدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟چی؟؟؟؟؟؟رشتتو بخون و زود تموم کن و برو سمت سرنوشتت....
جواب سوالاتتونو اقای خاص دادن....سوال دیگه ای بود بپرس...من تا اینجا توصیم بهت این بود...

----------


## nassertalebi

> ببین اگه از من میپرسی...همون رشتتو ادامه بده...خیلیا ارزو دارن که کاش جای تو بودن...چرا باید موقعیتی که داریو از دست بدی؟چون برای اینکه کنکور شرکت کنی باید قبل از ثبت نام انصراف بدی....ینی اینی که تو دستته پر میشه و اگه توی کنکور قبول نشدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟چی؟؟؟؟؟؟رشتتو بخون و زود تموم کن و برو سمت سرنوشتت....
> جواب سوالاتتونو اقای خاص دادن....سوال دیگه ای بود بپرس...من تا اینجا توصیم بهت این بود...


با سپاس ازشما ... متشکرم ... دقیقا بنده کلا بحث مشاور و... کنارگذاشتم شکی نیست لذا بحث این بودکه متاسفانه شاید ارزوی خیلیا باشه ولی موفقیت این رشته دربهترین شرایط منو راضی نمیکنه .من دانشجویی که کارشناسی میخونم و چهارتا مقاله ای اس ای دارم یا مثلا چندین همایش وکنگره ملی و... دربهترین شرایط بیمارستانی وکاری و حتی استخدام نمیتونم بقبولونم بخودم که موفقم ومیخام به هرقیمتی برم پزشکی لذا هدفم ازادنیست بلکه رتبه ی خوب حتی دورقمیه چون استحقاقشو حس میکنم درحین عمل وتلاشم صرفا بنده میخاهم این رادیولوژی رونکه دارم بعنوان تکیه گاه وکنکوربدم تا احیاینا بقول سعیداقای گل اگرقبول نشدم بتونم خود رادیو روادامه بدم.این بنظرم عالیه درسته امسال همینطوری برای سطحم میخونم سال بعد مرخصی. ولی امیدبستم نسبت به اینکه همین امسال قبول شم برم ونمونم همین.ممنون ازراهنماییتون.
فقط تنهامشکلم امسال تداخل دروس دانشگاه وکلاسها با دروس کنکورم هستند که نمیدونم دقیقا میرسم به برنامه ازمون یانه و بهتره چکاری کنم برای حل این مشکل کلاسها و ...
عملا دردانشگاه ازشنبه تا چهارشنبه بصورت پراکنده کلاس هست ... 

Sent from my HUAWEI G750-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## MaHsa 95

سلام. با تشکر از مطالب خوبتون. شما برای رسیدن به ساعت مطالعه بالا (در عرض یک ماه) چه پیشنهادی دارین؟

----------


## MaHsa 95

یه سوال دیگه، چرا دینی رو از پیش شروع کنیم؟ بهتر نیست از دوم بخونیم؟
و اینکه برای فیزیک هم خوبه اول پایه رو بخونیم بعد پیش؟ (ولی پایه رو زودتر تموم کنیم، مثلا در عرض دو سه ماه)

----------


## nassertalebi

> سلام. با تشکر از مطالب خوبتون. شما برای رسیدن به ساعت مطالعه بالا (در عرض یک ماه) چه پیشنهادی دارین؟


باسلام ازاونجایی که هیچ اطلاعی درمورد شرایط درسی و ... شماندارم بهتره شما ابتدا درطی دوهفتهدحتی کمی بیشتر و اگرمیتونید یک ماه خودتونو ارزیابی کنید بلحاظ مطالعاتی و واقع گرایانه  وکف مطالعاتی خودتوندروبدست بیارید مثلا شخصی بعد ازیک ماه متوجهدشه کف ساعتت میانگین مطالعش 6ساعته لذا ایشون براسا اون شش ساعت برنامه ی حجمی وکیفی خودشو بچینه وبره جلو ودروهله ی اول تنهاهدفش ثابت نگه داشتن اون شش ساعت و اجرای برنامه باشه و بعد ازاون هفته ی درسی سعی کنه هرهفته یک الی نیم ساعت اضافه کنه به برنامه روزانش.
درصورتی که شما کف ساعات مطالعتون مشخصه میتونید هر هفته نیم ساعت مفید اضافه کنید ودریک ماه که چهارهفتس دو ساعت به میانگینتون اضافه شه .اگراین روند ادامه پیداکنه یقینا میتونید تا ابان واذر مطالعه ی بالای ده ساعت روبخوبی تجربه کنید

Sent from my HUAWEI G750-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saeed735

> یه سوال دیگه، چرا دینی رو از پیش شروع کنیم؟ بهتر نیست از دوم بخونیم؟
> و اینکه برای فیزیک هم خوبه اول پایه رو بخونیم بعد پیش؟ (ولی پایه رو زودتر تموم کنیم، مثلا در عرض دو سه ماه)


در مورد دینی میتونید از دوم شروع کنید مشکلی نیست...
درمورد فیزیک هم من سعی کردم مباحث رو طوری بچینم که بهم مرتبط باشن ولی مشکلی نداره...شما میتونید از همون پایه شروع کنید...

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام. با تشکر از مطالب خوبتون. شما برای رسیدن به ساعت مطالعه بالا (در عرض یک ماه) چه پیشنهادی دارین؟


اولین فاکتور برای افزایش ساعات مطالعه انگیزس...انگیزه ای که از داشتن یه هدف بزرگ نشات میگیره...این هدف باعث میشه تلاشتون رو افزایش بدین برای رسیدن به هدفتون
بعد از اون داشتن یه برنامه ی منظم و خوب هم میتونه تو بالا بردن ساعت مطالعتون موثر باشه
درضمن شما میتونید کم کم (نیم ساعت یا یه ساعت) به ساعات مطالعتون اضافه کنید...مثلا شما هفته ی قبل 6 ساعت خوندید..این هفته بکنیدش 7 ساعت و ...

----------


## MaHsa 95

> اولین فاکتور برای افزایش ساعات مطالعه انگیزس...انگیزه ای که از داشتن یه هدف بزرگ نشات میگیره...این هدف باعث میشه تلاشتون رو افزایش بدین برای رسیدن به هدفتون
> بعد از اون داشتن یه برنامه ی منظم و خوب هم میتونه تو بالا بردن ساعت مطالعتون موثر باشه
> درضمن شما میتونید کم کم (نیم ساعت یا یه ساعت) به ساعات مطالعتون اضافه کنید...مثلا شما هفته ی قبل 6 ساعت خوندید..این هفته بکنیدش 7 ساعت و ...


ممنون. من انگیزم خوبه. واسه همین میخوام میخوام مثلا از 5 ساعت شروع کنم و روزی نیم ساعت اضافه کنم. خوبه به نظرتون؟

----------


## artim

> یه سوال دیگه، چرا دینی رو از پیش شروع کنیم؟ بهتر نیست از دوم بخونیم؟
> و اینکه برای فیزیک هم خوبه اول پایه رو بخونیم بعد پیش؟ (ولی پایه رو زودتر تموم کنیم، مثلا در عرض دو سه ماه)


طبق برنامه ازمونت بخون

----------


## MaHsa 95

> طبق برنامه ازمونت بخون


فعلا نمیخوام آزمون برم

----------


## artim

> فعلا نمیخوام آزمون برم


به هر حال یه برنامه ریزی داری
مثل برنامه کانون گزینه دو گاج سنجش و....
از روی اون برو جلو

----------


## Saeed735

> ممنون. من انگیزم خوبه. واسه همین میخوام میخوام مثلا از 5 ساعت شروع کنم و روزی نیم ساعت اضافه کنم. خوبه به نظرتون؟


نه روزانه نیم ساعت زیاده....سه روز یکبارر خوبه...

----------


## MaHsa 95

> به هر حال یه برنامه ریزی داری
> مثل برنامه کانون گزینه دو گاج سنجش و....
> از روی اون برو جلو


ممنون، یعنی به نظرتون با برنامه آزمون برم جلو؟ آخه من میخواستم از پایه شروع کنم برم جلو. ادبیات و ... رو هم که مبحثی میخونم.

----------


## Saeed735

> ممنون، یعنی به نظرتون با برنامه آزمون برم جلو؟ آخه من میخواستم از پایه شروع کنم برم جلو. ادبیات و ... رو هم که مبحثی میخونم.


نه به هیچ وجه...اگه ازمون برید که مجبورین با برنامش برین جلو ولی اگه تو زمون شرکت ندارید لازم نیست برنامشو دانلود کنید و با اون برید...ازمون ها بسیار برنامه ی غلطی دارن

----------


## MaHsa 95

> نه روزانه نیم ساعت زیاده....سه روز یکبارر خوبه...


آخه اینجوری خیلی طول میکشه، بعدم من از ساعت کم دارم شروع میکنم دیکه

----------


## Saeed735

> آخه اینجوری خیلی طول میکشه، بعدم من از ساعت کم دارم شروع میکنم دیکه


خیلی طول  نمیکشه..در عرض یک ماه ساعت مطالعه ی شما میشه 9 ساعت...کمه؟تازه ب من باشه میگم هفته ای نیم ساعت بسه ...نباید عجله کنی....

----------


## MaHsa 95

> نه به هیچ وجه...اگه ازمون برید که مجبورین با برنامش برین جلو ولی اگه تو زمون شرکت ندارید لازم نیست برنامشو دانلود کنید و با اون برید...ازمون ها بسیار برنامه ی غلطی دارن


منم به خاطر همین الان آزمون ننوشتم که برنامه ی خودم رو انجام بدم. همین ترتیب مباحثی که شما نوشتین خیلی خوبه و همونجوریه که من نیاز دارم، با همون میخوام برم جلو

----------


## MaHsa 95

> خیلی طول  نمیکشه..در عرض یک ماه ساعت مطالعه ی شما میشه 9 ساعت...کمه؟تازه ب من باشه میگم هفته ای نیم ساعت بسه ...نباید عجله کنی....


همون سه روز یکبار بهتره...آخه بعضی ها همون اول یا یه ساعت مطالعه بالا شروع میکنن.

----------


## Saeed735

> منم به خاطر همین الان آزمون ننوشتم که برنامه ی خودم رو انجام بدم. همین ترتیب مباحثی که شما نوشتین خیلی خوبه و همونجوریه که من نیاز دارم، با همون میخوام برم جلو


اره طبق این برین جلو...یکی دو روز هم بذارین برای فقط برای نوشتن یه برنامه ی خوب و جامع...برنامه ی بلند مدتتونم مشخص کنید...


این تاپیک هارم بخونید..کامل  کامل بخونید...ضرر نمیکنید...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::..
 
به ترتیبی ک گذاشتم بخونین

----------


## MaHsa 95

> اره طبق این برین جلو...یکی دو روز هم بذارین برای فقط برای نوشتن یه برنامه ی خوب و جامع...برنامه ی بلند مدتتونم مشخص کنید...
> 
> 
> این تاپیک هارم بخونید..کامل  کامل بخونید...ضرر نمیکنید...
> 
> ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...
> 
> ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...
> 
> ...


باشه حتما. خیلی ممنون

----------


## artim

> ممنون، یعنی به نظرتون با برنامه آزمون برم جلو؟ آخه من میخواستم از پایه شروع کنم برم جلو. ادبیات و ... رو هم که مبحثی میخونم.


اره باید یه برنامه مشخص داشته باشی چه بهتر که برنامه ازمون باشه که نظم داشته باشی

----------


## artim

> همون سه روز یکبار بهتره...آخه بعضی ها همون اول یا یه ساعت مطالعه بالا شروع میکنن.



برای شروع هم از 3-4 ساعت خوبه

----------


## nassertalebi

> سلام و خسته نباشید . من یه سوالی داشتم . 
> میخوام ببینم اگه کسی یه بار توی علوم پزشکی شرکت کرده باشه و توی یکی از رشته ها لیسانس بگیره ( البته فعلا یه سال از لیسانس مونده) میتونه بازم تو کنکور علوم پزشکی شرکت کنه یا نه ؟!
> آزاد نه ها سراسری!
> خیلی ممنون میشم اگه میدونه کسی جوابمو بده!!


با سلام میتونه شرکت کنه اما برای سه شاخه پزشکی و دندان و داروسازی باید ترمی ده الی چهارده میلیون بپردازت .این گفته طبق اخرین تصویبات شوراهای امنای دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی کشوره و بنده یک میزان نسبی گفتم که درکل پولیه ...
بیاد داشته باشید این مسله رو... 

Sent from my HUAWEI G750-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## nassertalebi

> سلام و خسته نباشید . من یه سوالی داشتم . 
> میخوام ببینم اگه کسی یه بار توی علوم پزشکی شرکت کرده باشه و توی یکی از رشته ها لیسانس بگیره ( البته فعلا یه سال از لیسانس مونده) میتونه بازم تو کنکور علوم پزشکی شرکت کنه یا نه ؟!
> آزاد نه ها سراسری!
> خیلی ممنون میشم اگه میدونه کسی جوابمو بده!!


مسله ی بعدی اینه که اگر درخین دانشجویی انصراف بدید تا برید رشته های دیگه باید جریمه ی استفاده ازخدمات رایگان حدود ترمی سه الی چهارمیلیون پرداخت شه .با سپاس 

Sent from my HUAWEI G750-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Karimi

دوست عزیز اگه میخوای به نتیجه ی دلخواه خودت و تحصیل در یک رشته ی عالی برسی ,حتما در آزمون های آزمایشی مخصوصا قلم چی شرکت کن و به برنامه های کانون توجه کن.هر آزمون رو یک کنکور واقعی در نظر بگیر و تصور کن دو هفته دیگه کنکور داری.حتی اگه نتونستی به برنامه ی کانون برسی توی آزمون اون هفته شرکت کن.اینجوری اولا ذهنت آمادگیشو از دست نمیده.ثانیا برای آِمون بعدی انگیزه میگیری که جبران کنی.اینم بدون مسیری که بهت پیشنهاد دادم رو خودم رفتم و در حال حاضر دانشجوی پزشکی هستم

----------


## youtab

سلام 
ممنون برا برنامه ریزی آقا سعید تشکرات فراوان 
چون من وسواس دارم تو درس خوندن 
خیلی مفید بود

فقط يه مشکل من دارم که ديگه تقریبا مغزم رو خورده 
اونم اینکه 
من دانشجو هستم یک دو فارغ التحصيل 91 ام  
مشکلم کتابام ه 
تو يادگيري هم مشکلی ندارم 
الان این حرف رو تو تاپیک منابع دقیق کنکور 95 گفتم 
من باید کتاب از اول بگیرم یا اینکه از کتاب های خودم استفاده کنم 
چون یکی میگه از اول باید کتاب بگیری 
یکی میگه نمیخواد بیشترش شکل تغییر کرده و متن تغییرات رو اعمال کن 
الان دقیقا موندم چکار کنم؟

----------


## nassertalebi

> سلام 
> ممنون برا برنامه ریزی آقا سعید تشکرات فراوان 
> چون من وسواس دارم تو درس خوندن 
> خیلی مفید بود
> 
> فقط يه مشکل من دارم که ديگه تقریبا مغزم رو خورده 
> اونم اینکه 
> من دانشجو هستم یک دو فارغ التحصيل 91 ام  
> مشکلم کتابام ه 
> ...


با سلام .شما دقیقا شرایطیتت مثل منه منم دانشجوی سال سه رادیولوژی ورودی نود دوام .دقیقا فارغ التحصیل 91 عزیزجان.
بله بنظرم بهتر که نه بلکه واجبه تهیه کنی لذا درجهت تهیش من میتونم کتب درسی اخرین چاپهارو بهت ایمیل بزنم وبدم همشون که برای کنکور 95نیازداری بفرمت پی دی اف 
برای پیش دانشگاهی هم میتونم ایمیل بزنم اما چون مطالعه از لب تاپ و کامیپوتر و...زیاد برای یکسال مناسب نیست از اینرو راهنمایی میکنم شمارو برید سایت سازمان اموزش وپرورش بخش کتب درسی از اوایل مهر فرصتی بوحودمیاد تا بتونن افراد فارغ التخصیل اینا کتاب های پیش دانشگاهی امسال بقیمت پایین و مثل دانش اموزا تهیه کنن این خوبه .پس من همشو ایمیل کنم بهتون و حتی پیش رو اگرمایل بودید کتب چاپی پیش دانشگاهی روازسایت سفارش بدید
ازطرفی کتب قرارنیست زیادتغییرکنن تابخرید همان کمترین تغییرات درکنکورها سوال میان دقت کنید اول کتاب درسی بعدا چیزهای دیگر.سپاس

Sent from my HUAWEI G750-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام 
> ممنون برا برنامه ریزی آقا سعید تشکرات فراوان 
> چون من وسواس دارم تو درس خوندن 
> خیلی مفید بود
> 
> فقط يه مشکل من دارم که ديگه تقریبا مغزم رو خورده 
> اونم اینکه 
> من دانشجو هستم یک دو فارغ التحصيل 91 ام  
> مشکلم کتابام ه 
> ...


اگه منظورت از کتاب کتابای درسیه که پی دی افشون توی نت هست دانلود کن...
اگرم منظورت منبع کمک اموزشیه که فک کنم باید بسیاریشونو تغییر بدی...البته اگه چاپشون خیلی قدیمی باشه...ولی اگه مال همین 91و92 به این طرفه نه نیازی نیست به نظر من...همونارو بخون...بعدا برای هر کتاب هم یه کتاب جمع بندی مثل خط ویژه میگیری...هیمن

----------


## youtab

نه کتاب درسی منظورم بود 
کتاب های کمک آموزشی رو همون 91_92 هستن

 زیست رو جزوه دکتر عمارلو رو دارم کامل 

چون گاج رو بهتر میفهمم راحتم کتابام بیشتر گاج هستن 


واقعا فقط همون کار ها رو کنم تموم؟؟؟؟ 

کتابا رو دانلود کنم و آخر سر هم يه کتاب جمع بندی بگیرم؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> نه کتاب درسی منظورم بود 
> کتاب های کمک آموزشی رو همون 91_92 هستن
> 
>  زیست رو جزوه دکتر عمارلو رو دارم کامل 
> 
> چون گاج رو بهتر میفهمم راحتم کتابام بیشتر گاج هستن 
> 
> 
> واقعا فقط همون کار ها رو کنم تموم؟؟؟؟ 
> ...


اگه دانلود کردی پرینت بگیر حتما

----------


## Saeed735

> نه کتاب درسی منظورم بود 
> کتاب های کمک آموزشی رو همون 91_92 هستن
> 
>  زیست رو جزوه دکتر عمارلو رو دارم کامل 
> 
> چون گاج رو بهتر میفهمم راحتم کتابام بیشتر گاج هستن 
> 
> 
> واقعا فقط همون کار ها رو کنم تموم؟؟؟؟ 
> ...


اره کتابارو پرینت بگیر....البته اگه پرینتر داری...اگه نداری کتابارو از ی جایی گیر بیار...بقیشم اگه منبع کمک اموزشی داری که بگیری دیگه

----------


## youtab

> اره کتابارو پرینت بگیر....البته اگه پرینتر داری...اگه نداری کتابارو از ی جایی گیر بیار...بقیشم اگه منبع کمک اموزشی داری که بگیری دیگه


ممنون مرسی همینکار رو میکنم

----------


## youtab

> اگه دانلود کردی پرینت بگیر حتما


ممنون باشه پرينت میکنم

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

آقا سعید لطفا بگید که چرا با آزمون دادن مخالف هستید؟

----------


## Saeed735

> آقا سعید لطفا بگید که چرا با آزمون دادن مخالف هستید؟


با ازمون مخالف نیستم ولی بنظرم ازمون برای سنجش خوبه...نه اینکه با برنامش بری جلو....ازمون ها برنامه های خیلی بدی دارن...وقتی خودت برای خودت برنامه بریزی خیلی راحت تری و خیلی خوب و عمیق و مفهومی میخونی ولی تو ازمون یه زمان مشخص کرده و دروسی رو که شاید دوست نداشته باشی تو اون زمان بخونی رو اورده....مثلا زیستو فیزیکو غیره ی دروسش طبق چیزایی که من تو پست اولم گفتم نیست...ازمون خوبه ولی از دی ماه یا بهمن ماه بری...

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> با ازمون مخالف نیستم ولی بنظرم ازمون برای سنجش خوبه...نه اینکه با برنامش بری جلو....ازمون ها برنامه های خیلی بدی دارن...وقتی خودت برای خودت برنامه بریزی خیلی راحت تری و خیلی خوب و عمیق و مفهومی میخونی ولی تو ازمون یه زمان مشخص کرده و دروسی رو که شاید دوست نداشته باشی تو اون زمان بخونی رو اورده....مثلا زیستو فیزیکو غیره ی دروسش طبق چیزایی که من تو پست اولم گفتم نیست...ازمون خوبه ولی از دی ماه یا بهمن ماه بری...


آزمونها برنامه ی مرور دقیقی دارن و بر حسب اهمیت دروس براش برنامه گذاشتن خب ما چطور یه همچین برنامه ای بریزیم؟

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

من خودم آزمون نمیدم اما به برنامه ای نیاز دارم که بر حسب اهمیت دروس براش مرور باشه از طرفی هم همونطور که گفتین خودم میخوام برنامه بریزم بر حسب نیاز مطالعاتیم

----------


## hoonam

ازمون به نظرم خوبه...چون ادمو منظم تر میکنه..همچنین میتونی هدف کوتاه مدت انتخاب کنی...البته برای کسانی که پیوسته بخوان درس بخونن خوبه

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> ازمون به نظرم خوبه...چون ادمو منظم تر میکنه..همچنین میتونی هدف کوتاه مدت انتخاب کنی...البته برای کسانی که پیوسته بخوان درس بخونن خوبه


بله درسته اما من بنابردلایلی نمیخوام آزمون شرکت کنم اما به یک برنامه ی منسجم نیاز دارم اما آزمونای گزینه2 و سنجش و کانون رو تهیه میکنم و تو خونه جواب میدم.

----------


## Saeed735

> ازمون به نظرم خوبه...چون ادمو منظم تر میکنه..همچنین میتونی هدف کوتاه مدت انتخاب کنی...البته برای کسانی که پیوسته بخوان درس بخونن خوبه


نمیدونم اگه نظرت اینه شرکت کن....من به شخصه میتونم برای خودم یه برنامه ی منظم بریزم و راحتم...شما هم میتونید یه برنامه مثل ازمون برای خودتون بریزین...یا اینکه برنامه ی ازمونو دانلود کنید و با اون بخونید....نیازی نیست حتما برید ازمون...برنامشو دانلود کنید...توی همین تاپیک و در جواب یکی از پست ها و کامنت ها هم توضیح دادم که چجوری برنامه ی ازمونو تبدیل کنید به برنامه ی شخصی...

----------


## Saeed735

> بله درسته اما من بنابردلایلی نمیخوام آزمون شرکت کنم اما به یک برنامه ی منسجم نیاز دارم اما آزمونای گزینه2 و سنجش و کانون رو تهیه میکنم و تو خونه جواب میدم.


شما میتونید اون ازمونهارو بصورت رایگان از نت دان کنید...برنامه ی قلم چی یا گزینه ی 2 رو هم دانلود کنید و طبق اون پیش برید:







*درسایی که قراره دو هفته ی دیگه   ازمون بدی رو به دو بخش تقسیم کن...این هفته نصفشو بخون...مرورهاشو بکن و   تست بزن....هفته ی دیگه هم قسمت بعدیشو بخون...*

*مثلا قراره 30 صفحه ریاضی...
40 صفحه فیزیک...
22 صفجه دینی...
12 صفحه عربی...
و...
.
.
.
تو آزمون بیاد...*

*هفته ی اول...یک دوم از برنامرو اجرا میکنی**....* 15 صفحه ریاضی...20 صفحه فیزیک و 11 صفحه دینی ...6 صفحه عربی بخون...*هفته ی دومم بقیشو میخونی...
*

*حالا ببین هر اندازه درس که برای این هفته مشخص   کردی چند جلسه زمان میخان مثلا: اون 15 صفحه ریاضیو رو تو یک هفته توی چند   جلسه میتونی تموم کنی؟مثلا میگی 15 صفحه 

ی ریاضی رو تو 3 جلسه تمومم...20 صفحه ی فیزیک رو توی 4 جلسه...5/5صفحه ی   دینی رو توی توی یک جلسه میخونم...6 صفحه ی عربیم توی یه جلسه تمومم...

*

*حالا با توجه به جلسات برنامه روزانتو بریز:


*

*شنبه:*یک چهارم فیزیک ...یک سوم ریاضی...و همه ی دینی...



*1شنبه:*دو چهارم فیزیک....دو سوم ریاضی...*به   جای دینی درسی رو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و تا حالا نخوندیو بخون..چون من   فقط چند تا درس رو مثال زدم...همه ی دروس رو که نمیشه تو 

یه روز خوند...مثلا ما 6 صفحه هم عربی داریم ...شنبه تو برنامه   ننداختم...تا اول دینی رو تموم کنم...امروز که دینی تموم شد عربی رم میارم   تو برنامه...

*

*2 شنبه:*سه چهارم فیزیک...سه سوم ریاضی...*به جای دینی و عربی که تمومه یه درسو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و تا حالا نخوندیو بخون...**ینی یه درس جدیدو بیار تو برنامه...

*
 
*3شنبه:*چهارچهارم فیزیک...*به   جای ریاضی و دینی و عربی که تموم شده یه درسو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و  تا  حالا نخوندیو بخون...ینی یه درس جدیدو بیار تو برنامه...

*

*4شنبه:*مرور و تست زنی برای درسهایی که خوندی...مرور دورسی که شنبه و یکشنبه خوندم...



*5شنبه:*مرور و تست برای دروسی که خوندی...مرور دروسی که دوشنبه و سه شنبه خوندم...



*جمعه:*روز جبران عقب ماندگی....میتونی تست هم بزنی....




*...بعد از این هفته ی بعد هم به این روال پیش برو...*



*فقط برای دروس بازه ی مطالعاتی تعیین کن..مثلا   ساعت 8 تا 10 ریاضی..10 ونیم تا 12 عربی و غیره...چون اگه اینطور پیش نری   برنامت کلا بهم میخوره و یهو میبینی یه روزه داری 

میخونی و هنوز زیست تموم نشده...

*

*--در ضمن سعی کن هفته ی اول کمتر عمومی بخونی و بیشتر روی دروس اختصاصی فوکوس کن..تو هفته ی دوم کم کم عمومیا بیشتر شن..*
*



از برنامه ی ******** هم الهام گرفتم..*

----------


## patrik

درسنامه های زیست خیلی سبز را چطور میدونید؟ غلط یا مباحث خارج از کتاب دارند؟ برای کسی با پایه داغون میتونه جزوه خوبی باشه؟

----------


## Saeed735

> درسنامه های زیست خیلی سبز را چطور میدونید؟ غلط یا مباحث خارج از کتاب دارند؟ برای کسی با پایه داغون میتونه جزوه خوبی باشه؟


بله...درسنامه های خیلی سبز خیلی خوب و عالین...اگه داریش که باهاش ادامه بده و بخونش...اگه نداری بجای اون میتونی جزوه ی استاد کرامت رو دان کنی و یا جزوه ای دکتر عمارلو رو دان کنی...این دو تارو ترکیب کنی خیلی هم عالی میشن..نیازیم نیست بری و پول بدی برای خیلی سبز...

----------


## patrik

> بله...درسنامه های خیلی سبز خیلی خوب و عالین...اگه داریش که باهاش ادامه بده و بخونش...اگه نداری بجای اون میتونی جزوه ی استاد کرامت رو دان کنی و یا جزوه ای دکتر عمارلو رو دان کنی...این دو تارو ترکیب کنی خیلی هم عالی میشن..نیازیم نیست بری و پول بدی برای خیلی سبز...




لینک جزوات کرامت را میدی ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> لینک جزوات کرامت را میدی ؟


Full archive Keramatwww.***************


تو همین انجمنم هست ولی این فول ارشیوشه...بعدشم جزوات عمارلو هم هست میتونی دان کنی...مطمن باش چندان فرقی نداشته با قبلیاش...

----------


## patrik

> Full archive Keramatwww.***************
> 
> 
> تو همین انجمنم هست ولی این فول ارشیوشه...بعدشم جزوات عمارلو هم هست میتونی دان کنی...مطمن باش چندان فرقی نداشته با قبلیاش...


لینک خرابه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## nassertalebi

> لینک خرابه


لینک سالمه وکارمیکنه ... با سپاس

Sent from my HUAWEI G750-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

سلام!

من مشکل خواب دارم. هیچ جوره خوابم تنظیم نمیشه! خیلی سعی کردم خودم رو سحر خیز کنم ولی باز هم مثلا ساعت 5/30 صبح که بیدار میشم, ساعت9 خوابم میگیره! تازه به خواب عصرانه هم عادت کردم و باید عصرا هم بخوابم وگرنه بدجور تمرکزم میاد پایین. 
 به نظر شما اگه صبحا بخوابم,موقع آزمون یا کنکور مشکلی پیش میاد؟

متچکر!

----------


## artim

> سلام!
> 
> من مشکل خواب دارم. هیچ جوره خوابم تنظیم نمیشه! خیلی سعی کردم خودم رو سحر خیز کنم ولی باز هم مثلا ساعت 5/30 صبح که بیدار میشم, ساعت9 خوابم میگیره! تازه به خواب عصرانه هم عادت کردم و باید عصرا هم بخوابم وگرنه بدجور تمرکزم میاد پایین. 
>  به نظر شما اگه صبحا بخوابم,موقع آزمون یا کنکور مشکلی پیش میاد؟
> 
> متچکر!


سه روزه میتونی ساعت خوابتو درست کنی سعی کن اون ساعت هر جور شده بیدار شی حتی اگه کاری نکنی بعدش اتوماتیک درست میشه

----------


## meh.75

*اگه میشه چند تا برنامه روزانه هم بدید برای6ساعت*

----------


## artim

> *اگه میشه چند تا برنامه روزانه هم بدید برای6ساعت*



برنامه چیز شخصیه هر کس بدون شناختت بهت بده بیچاره میشی
خودت با توجه به شرایط ات برنامه بریز

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام!
> 
> من مشکل خواب دارم. هیچ جوره خوابم تنظیم نمیشه! خیلی سعی کردم خودم رو سحر خیز کنم ولی باز هم مثلا ساعت 5/30 صبح که بیدار میشم, ساعت9 خوابم میگیره! تازه به خواب عصرانه هم عادت کردم و باید عصرا هم بخوابم وگرنه بدجور تمرکزم میاد پایین. 
>  به نظر شما اگه صبحا بخوابم,موقع آزمون یا کنکور مشکلی پیش میاد؟
> 
> متچکر!


کامل بخون 
سلام...من هم مشکل تو رو داشتم ولی کم کم دارم حلش میکنم ولی چطور؟وقتی درس میخونم خیلی خسته میشم...این باعث میشه که شب زود یخوابم و ساعت 12 خوابم...این باعث میشه صبح زودتر بیدار شم....البته باز سحر خیزی سخته ولی خب ارادمو بکار میندازم و اجازه نمیدم که خواب بهم غلبه کنه....من ساعت 7 تا 7 و نیم صبح بیدار میشم و هدف آخرم بیداریتو ساعت 6و نیمه...که کم کم پیش میرم تا بهش برسم...پس تو هم کم کم پیش برو...شب زود بخواب...این نباشه که انتظار داشته باشی یه دفعه ای ساعت 5 صبح پاشی...شبانه حداقل باید 7 ساعت بخوابی...چه فایده ای داره خواب شبانتو بکنی 5 ساعت برای اینکه 2 ساعت اضافه تر بخونی ولی صبح ساعت 9 باز بخوابی؟

خواب ظهر گاهی بعد از ناهار خیلی مفیده ولی به مدت 30 دقیقه  تا 45 دقیقه ...بیشتر از این کسالت میاره...هر روز ظهر ها هم 45 دقیقه چرت بزن...اگه دیدی که نمیتونی و باعث میشه خیلی بخوابی خب خیلی ساده ..نخواب...

صبح که بیدار شدی....نیم ساعتو بذار برای  ورزشو صبحانه...برو بیرون از خونه ..تو حیات یا کوچه...صدای ماشینا و غیره باعث میشه خوابت بپره....در ضمن قبل اینکه بری بیرون اول وضو بگیر و برو...البته منظورم از وضو اینه که اون قسمتهایی که تو وضو میشوریمو بشور...نیازی نیست دقیقا ادابشو رعایت کنی و مسح بکشی....دستهارو از ارنج به پایین بگیر زیر آب سرد....البته اول دستهاتو مرطوبش کن  و بعد بگیر زیر آب چون اگه انکارو نکنی ادم اذیت میشه...بعدش صورتتو بشور....روی گیجگاهت آب بزن و با دستات محکم نرمشش بده...پاهاتو بشور...پشت گردنتم با دستت آب بزن...همینطوری برو بیرون...اصلا دستو صورتتو... خشک نکن...برو بیرون...بیا برای ورزش..تو ورزش نرمش هم بکن...ینی بدنتو بکش...یه جوری که عضلاتت حال بیاد :Yahoo (4): یکمی بدو...در جا بزن...گلنجتو بشکون :Yahoo (76): بعدش دستاتو باز کن...چشاتو ببند و چند تا نفس عمیق بکش...بعدشم بیا یه صبحونه ی درستو حسابی بخور...و تمام...بشین سر درست... 

هنگام درس خوندن هم درسته که با چشم خوندن توصیه میشه ولی سعی کن با چک نویس و اینا برای همه ی دروس داشته باشی..با مطلب درگیر شو تا خوابت نبره...

----------


## Saeed735

> *اگه میشه چند تا برنامه روزانه هم بدید برای6ساعت*


بهتره خودت برنامه بریزی....بعد نمونشو بذار تا نظر بدیم...بالا در مورد برنامه ریزی هم مختصری توضیح دادم...

----------


## meh.75

پشت کنکورم تا حالا هچی نخوندم.به نظرتون از الان بشینم برنامه قلمچی برای پاییز پیش برم خوبه؟اگه نیس چی بخونم؟در ضمن بیشتر از 3ساعت نمیتونم بخونم چیکار کنم(اون سه ساعتم به زور)؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> پشت کنکورم تا حالا هچی نخوندم.به نظرتون از الان بشینم برنامه قلمچی برای پاییز پیش برم خوبه؟اگه نیس چی بخونم؟در ضمن بیشتر از 3ساعت نمیتونم بخونم چیکار کنم(اون سه ساعتم به زور)؟؟؟؟؟


اره میشه اما 3 ساعت برا شروع خوبه باید افزایش پیدا کنه وگرنه نتیجه نمیگیری

----------


## Saeed735

> پشت کنکورم تا حالا هچی نخوندم.به نظرتون از الان بشینم برنامه قلمچی برای پاییز پیش برم خوبه؟اگه نیس چی بخونم؟در ضمن بیشتر از 3ساعت نمیتونم بخونم چیکار کنم(اون سه ساعتم به زور)؟؟؟؟؟


بله...من چگونگی شخصی سازی برنامه ی ازمون رو توضیح دادم....توی چند سطر....و نحوه ی برنامه ریزی رو بهت گفتم...توی یکی دو صفحه قبله....اونو بخون تا متوجه بشیکه چطوری باید برای ازمون برنامه بریزی....
درضمن 3 ساعت برای شروع بد نیست ولی  کم کم ببرش بالا....مثلا وقتی تونستی 3 ساعت رو کامل بخونی کم کم یک ربع هم بهش اضافه کن...به طوری که هفته ای نیم ساعت تا یک ساعت به برنامت اضافه شه...

----------


## meh.75

*من کتاب عربی به زبان ساده مبتکران دارم ولی میگن تست هاش قدیمی و به درد نخوره.به نظرتون یه کتاب دیگه مثل گاج بگیرم یا با همون برم جلو(برای درصد بالای80)؟؟؟*

----------


## artim

> *من کتاب عربی به زبان ساده مبتکران دارم ولی میگن تست هاش قدیمی و به درد نخوره.به نظرتون یه کتاب دیگه مثل گاج بگیرم یا با همون برم جلو(برای درصد بالای80)؟؟؟*



برا درسنامه میتونی ازش استفاده کنی اما برا تست نه ضرر میکنی
گاج بگیر تست های گاج رو بزن

----------


## Saeed735

> *من کتاب عربی به زبان ساده مبتکران دارم ولی میگن تست هاش قدیمی و به درد نخوره.به نظرتون یه کتاب دیگه مثل گاج بگیرم یا با همون برم جلو(برای درصد بالای80)؟؟؟*


اگه تو عربی ضعیفی از درسنامه هاش استفاده کن....درسنامه هاشو خوب بخون و حتی تست هاشم حل کن چرا؟چون فردی که عربیش ضعیفه بهتره با تست های آسونتر شروع کنه....ولی یه کتاب گاج کامل هم بگیر...بعد از حل تست های اون بعد هر مبحث...تست های گاج هم حل کن....در ضمن اگه مشکلی توی درسنامه داشتی حتما درسنامه های گاج هم یه نگاه بنداز....

----------


## parnian.

> ولی انصافا خیلی گرونش کرده کانون. پشتیبانش که کلا هیچی. مجله و سی دی ازمونش خیلی بی کیفیت شده
> فقط پول جامعه اماریشو میخوره کانون


به من که کانون اصلا کمکم نکرد . به نظرم برنامه ریزی کنی و بخونی ،بعد هر چند وقت یه بار بری آزمون آزمایش بدی .
البته خدا رو شکر من که راحت شدم . ان شاءالله همه موفق بشن .

----------


## abca18377

بچه ها هزينه آزمون قلمچی توی شهرشماچقده؟اينجا يه جا ميگه 700يه جای ديگه ميگه 500

فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## abca18377

اصلاخلاف نيست آيا  فروش کتاباشون با آزموناش؟؟؟بخدا خلاااافه :Yahoo (19): (

فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## meh.75

منم واسه زیست1نشر الگو+زیست جامع گاج(فقط جلد1)+همایش+زیست پیش1نشر الگو دارم

به نظرتون همینا واسه درصد بالای60 کافیه؟؟زیست2نشر الگو هم بگیرم یا نه؟؟
در ضمن واسه تست فقط زیست جامع گاج پاسخگو هست؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> منم واسه زیست1نشر الگو+زیست جامع گاج(فقط جلد1)+همایش+زیست پیش1نشر الگو دارم
> 
> به نظرتون همینا واسه درصد بالای60 کافیه؟؟زیست2نشر الگو هم بگیرم یا نه؟؟
> در ضمن واسه تست فقط زیست جامع گاج پاسخگو هست؟؟؟


خب این منابعی که گفتین تقریبا همشون برای تست هستن....زیست جامع گاج و نشر الگو....برای درسنامه چی دارین؟

----------


## meh.75

> خب این منابعی که گفتین تقریبا همشون برای تست هستن....زیست جامع گاج و نشر الگو....برای درسنامه چی دارین؟


برا زیست فقط همینا رو دارم.همایش نشر دریافت درسنامه نداره؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> برا زیست فقط همینا رو دارم.همایش نشر دریافت درسنامه نداره؟؟


داره...ولی برای جمع بندیه دیگه....

----------


## INFERNAL

> *--در ضمن سعی کن هفته ی اول کمتر عمومی بخونی و بیشتر روی دروس اختصاصی فوکوس کن..تو هفته ی دوم کم کم عمومیا بیشتر شن..*


چرا اینکار رو باید بکنیم؟! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Saeed735

> چرا اینکار رو باید بکنیم؟!


هم برای جلو گیری از استرس خوبه که حجم زیادی از دروس اختصاصی رو که خیلی مهمتر از تخصصیا هستن رو تموم کنی....


ولی دلیل اصلیش اینه که دروس عمومی نوعشون با اختصاصی ها  فرق داره و شاید حالت فراموشی بهتون دست بده..پس همون نزدیک ب ازمون بخونید بهتره...

----------


## meh.75

> داره...ولی برای جمع بندیه دیگه....


اگه اول کتاب درسیو خوب بخونم بعد همایش عمارلو بعدش تست از گاج و الگو بزنم خوب نیست؟؟یا حتما باید درسنامه دیگه هم داشته باشم؟اگه درسنامه باید داشته باشم شما چی پیشنهاد میکنین؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> اگه اول کتاب درسیو خوب بخونم بعد همایش عمارلو بعدش تست از گاج و الگو بزنم خوب نیست؟؟یا حتما باید درسنامه دیگه هم داشته باشم؟اگه درسنامه باید داشته باشم شما چی پیشنهاد میکنین؟؟


اگه به این سبک بخونی خوبه....فقط باید کتاب رو خوب تحلیل کنی....کتاب درسی رو بخن و بعد بوسیله ی همایش و اینترنت تحلیلش کن...و از روزی گاج تست بزن و نکاتی که در میاری رو بنویس تو کتابت....گاج ک تموم شد تست الگو بزن...

----------


## khaan

> اگه اول کتاب درسیو خوب بخونم بعد همایش عمارلو بعدش تست از گاج و الگو بزنم خوب نیست؟؟یا حتما باید درسنامه دیگه هم داشته باشم؟اگه درسنامه باید داشته باشم شما چی پیشنهاد میکنین؟؟


کتاب درسی رو که خوندی تست بزن و بلافاصله هم جواب تستا رو نگاه کن همایش عمارلو برای جمع بندیه

----------


## Saeed735

> کتاب درسی رو که خوندی تست بزن و بلافاصله هم جواب تستا رو نگاه کن همایش عمارلو برای جمع بندیه


نه داداش...من همایشو دیدیم...کتاب بسیار خوبیه...میتونه از همین الان هم مورد مطالعه قرار بگیره...

----------


## Saeed735

همه ی تاپیک های بنده ی حقیر یکجا....امیدوارم مفید باشن...


...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::.. 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست بخدا

----------


## mehrazsarafraz

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی
من لیسانس عمران-مهندسی عمران دارم و قصد دارم در کنکور تجربی سال 95 شرکت کنم . دیپلم من ریاضی فیزیک بوده و پیش دانشگاهی هم ریاضی فیزیک خودم . سال فارغ التحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیم 1376 بوده . با معدل تقریبی 15.50 ( الان دقیقشو یادم نیست ) .
سوالی که از شما دارم این هست که الان باید چه کارهایی بکنم و چه کتابهایی رو بخونم ؟
در ضمن آیا نیازی به مشاور دارم یا نه ؟
از لحاظ مالی مشکلی برای گرفتن مشاور و اینها ندارم و عزممو جزم کردم که بخونم و یکی از رشته های خوب تجربی در دانشگاه قبول بشم .
لطفا راهنمایی کنید .
ز گهواره تا گور دانش بجوی
 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## yaghma

> با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی
> من لیسانس عمران-مهندسی عمران دارم و قصد دارم در کنکور تجربی سال 95 شرکت کنم . دیپلم من ریاضی فیزیک بوده و پیش دانشگاهی هم ریاضی فیزیک خودم . سال فارغ التحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیم 1376 بوده . با معدل تقریبی 15.50 ( الان دقیقشو یادم نیست ) .
> سوالی که از شما دارم این هست که الان باید چه کارهایی بکنم و چه کتابهایی رو بخونم ؟
> در ضمن آیا نیازی به مشاور دارم یا نه ؟
> از لحاظ مالی مشکلی برای گرفتن مشاور و اینها ندارم و عزممو جزم کردم که بخونم و یکی از رشته های خوب تجربی در دانشگاه قبول بشم .
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید .
> ز گهواره تا گور دانش بجوی



...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...
...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...
برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 ... مشاور نیاز نیست ...
..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::..
...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتر برنامه ریزی:::...
برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 ... مشاور نیاز نیست ...

*مطالعه بفرمایین جناب مهندس* :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mehrazsarafraz

ممنون
قسمت اول رو خوندم که مربوط به تشریح درس ها میشد که چی هستند .
ما قبلا تو کنکور عربی نداشتیم . فارسی من خیلی خوبه . دینی هم خوب . زبان انگلیسی هم خوبه . این عربی رو باید فکر کنم روش کار کنم .
از دروس اختصاصی ، ریاضیم خوبه . چون ریاضی فیزیک بودم و کتاب ریاضی تجربی ها رو قبلا دیده بودم که سختیش به اندازه نصفه سختی کتاب ریاضی رشته ریاضی فیزیک بود .
درباره خود فیزیک یک مقدار شک دارم . باید روش کار کنم .
زمین شناسی رو کلا من دوست دارم . قبلا تو دانشگاه هم زمین شناسی مهندسی خوندیم . در هر حال از زمین شناسی نمیترسم .
شیمی رو هم کلا دوست دارم . ازش خوشم میاد و نمیترسم ازش .
زیست شناسی رو هیچگونه اطلاعاتی راجع بهش ندارم . سخته ؟ آسونه ؟ حفظیه ؟ مساله ایه ؟ در هر حال باید روش کار کنم ، ببینم چجوریه .
ز گهواره تا گور دانش بجوی
 :Yahoo (94): 
یک خوبی که من دارم اینه که ترس و لرزی سر جلسه آزمون ندارم . در هر حال فکر کنم 13 یا 14 سال باشه از دانشگاه فارغ التحصیل شدم و زیاد تحت فشار نیستم سر جلسه آزمون . اینقدر امتحان دادیم تو دانشگاه و بعد دانشگاه برای پایه های نظام مهندسی و از این چیزا که دیگه عادی شده برامون  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Saeed735

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::.. 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست بخدا 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...



اینها کل تاپیکهای من هستن...با خوندنشون از همه چی بی نیاز میشید و 80 درصد نیازهای مشاوریتون حل میشه...ابتدان اینهارو مطالعه کنید...بعد ایشالا باهم ادامه میدیم...در ضمن تو تاپیک اخری نحوه ی مطالعه ی زیستم گفتم....فقط تاپیک ها باید به ترتیب مطالعه بشن...ممنون

----------


## mehrazsarafraz

با سلام
میدونم شاید مطالبی که میخوام اینجا بنویسم زیاد خوشایند برای همه کاربران نباشه . ولی به نظرم دانستنش بهتر از ندانستنش برای همه باشه.
من 36 سال دارم و قبلا گفتم که لیسانس عمران - عمران دارم و پایه یک محاسبات و نظارت نظام مهندسی دارم و یک روزی که خدا مقرر فرموده دارم . البته در این چند سال اخیر با توجه به بحث تحریم ها و مسایل دیگه ای که نمیخوام باز کنم ، وضع و اوضاع بازار کار تا حد زیادی خراب شده . 
البته من اون موقع ها که مثل شما دانش اموز و بعد دانشجو شدم ، پیش خودم میگفتم که هدف از درس خوندن اینه که آدم مطالب جدید یاد بگیره و خدمت بکنه و چه و چه و چه . خلاصه بگم که زیاد در پی اینکه ایا بعد از درس خوندن وقتی فارغ التحصیل شدیم مثلا بحث اشتغالمون چی میشه یا مثلا بحث سختی کار یا میزان درامد و اینها رو زیاد بهش فکر نمیکردم اون موقع .
ولی بعد از فارغ التحصیلی و بعدها متوجه شدم که هدف نهایی از این همه زحمت کشیدن ما چی باید باشه ؟ نباید شغل داشته باشیم ؟ نباید حقوق مناسب داشته باشیم ؟
الان سوال دقیق من این هست که :
1- وضع اشتغال در رشته های مربوط به تجربی که از دانشگاه فارغ التحصیل میشن چجوریه ؟ یعنی اینکه خدای نکرده بعد 6 سال زحمت کشیدن با وضعی مواجه نشیم که بیکار باشیم و افسوس این 6 سال هدر رفته از زندگیمونو بخوریم ؟
2- میزان درامد هم مهم هست . یعنی اصولا باید بررسی نمود که ایا این زحمتی که کشیده میشود ، صرف میکند ؟ مثلا حقوق یک پزشک عمومی با کسر مالیات و    و سایر کسورات در ماه چقدر میشود ؟ به نظرم بیشتر پزشکان عمومی در بیمارستانها و مراکز دولتی مشغول به کار هستند و مطب اکثر پزشکان عمومی خالی هست ( بر خلاف اینکه مطب پزشکان متخصص شلوغ هست )
در کل منظورم اینه که حالا فرض کنیم که کنکور هم قوبل شدیم و 6 سال درس خوندیم ، بعدش وضع و اوضاع بازار کار و پول در این زمینه ها چجوریه و پیش بینیتون برایی 7 سال آینده چیه ؟
زگهواره تا گور دانش بجوی 
 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mehrazsarafraz

با سلام
آقا سعید میشه به پست بالا ، جواب بدین ؟ چون خیلی مهم هستش .
بحث قبول شدن در دانشگاه یک چیزه و بحث منفعت بردن از آنهمه زحمت هایی که بواسطه قبول شدن کشیدی و زحمت هایی که بواسطه گرفتن مدرک قراره بکشی هم یک بحثه .
میخوام بدونم بعد این همه زحمت کشیدن ، جوری نشه که مدرک بدن دستمون و بعد اینور اونور دنبال کار بگردیم یا جوری باشه که فقط به پارتی دارها کار بدن و بقیه بیکار باقی بمونن .
لطفا اگر کسی تازه از دانشگاه فارغ التحصیل شده یا افرادیکه یکی دو سال هست فارغ التحصیل شدن ، بیان از تجربه هاشون اینجا بگن .
با تشکر

----------


## magicboy

سعید مبحث کار و انرژی پیش زمینه ی دینامیکه یا برعکس؟!!

----------


## M ojtaba M

> ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...
> 
> ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...
> 
> ..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..
> 
> ..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::.. 
> 
> ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...
> ...


سلام دآش سعید..داداش من رشتم ریاضیه میتونم از تاپیک های شما استفاده کنم (چون دیدم رشتتون تجربیه)....ممنون میشم بگید از کدوماشون میتونم استفاده کنم...خعلی ممنون

----------


## Saeed735

> سعید مبحث کار و انرژی پیش زمینه ی دینامیکه یا برعکس؟!!


اینطور نیست که بگیم یکی پایه ی دیگریه ولی اکثرا دبیرا اول دینامیکو میگن و بعد کارو انرژی رو...

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام دآش سعید..داداش من رشتم ریاضیه میتونم از تاپیک های شما استفاده کنم (چون دیدم رشتتون تجربیه)....ممنون میشم بگید از کدوماشون میتونم استفاده کنم...خعلی ممنون


سلام...بله چرا که نه...فقط اون جاهایی که مربوط به زیست هستش رو بذارید کنار....

----------


## Saeed735

up :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nilooofar75

من فارغ التحصیل تجربی هستم و کنکور 94 رو دادم با رتبه 3000 
سال قبل من دینی رو یه ماه آخر خوندم،زبان اصلا نخوندم،عربی و ادبیات طول سال کمی کار کردم،ریاضی فیزیک خیلی تست نزدم،بیشتر زمانمو گذاشتم روی زیست و شیمی 
امسال 10 روزه شروع به خوندن کردم و آزمون نمیدم چون پارسال که قلمچی میدادم هیچوقت بهش نمیرسیم،خیلی وسواسی هستم و از الان که شروع کردم به خوندن همش میگم بد برنامه ریختم ، کی مرور کنم، یادم نره،چون رتبه خوبی میخوام باعث شده وسواسی بشم ، درضمن میخوام قبل عید کامل تموم کنم و زیست رو هم مرور کرده باشم.
میشه کمی تو برنامه ریزی بهم کمک کنید 
پایه درسی قوی دارم زیست و شیمیم قویه،ریاضی فیزیکمم خوبه فقط تست کم کار کردم،ادبیاتم خیلی ضعیفه و دینی و زبانم خوبه،عربی هم متوسط هستم.
معدل دیپلمم:19/90 [emoji4] [emoji4] 
معدل پیش 17/25[emoji51] [emoji51] 
چون تازه شروع کردم روزانه 6-8 ساعت میخونم.

----------


## Saeed735

> من فارغ التحصیل تجربی هستم و کنکور 94 رو دادم با رتبه 3000 
> سال قبل من دینی رو یه ماه آخر خوندم،زبان اصلا نخوندم،عربی و ادبیات طول سال کمی کار کردم،ریاضی فیزیک خیلی تست نزدم،بیشتر زمانمو گذاشتم روی زیست و شیمی 
> امسال 10 روزه شروع به خوندن کردم و آزمون نمیدم چون پارسال که قلمچی میدادم هیچوقت بهش نمیرسیم،خیلی وسواسی هستم و از الان که شروع کردم به خوندن همش میگم بد برنامه ریختم ، کی مرور کنم، یادم نره،چون رتبه خوبی میخوام باعث شده وسواسی بشم ، درضمن میخوام قبل عید کامل تموم کنم و زیست رو هم مرور کرده باشم.
> میشه کمی تو برنامه ریزی بهم کمک کنید 
> پایه درسی قوی دارم زیست و شیمیم قویه،ریاضی فیزیکمم خوبه فقط تست کم کار کردم،ادبیاتم خیلی ضعیفه و دینی و زبانم خوبه،عربی هم متوسط هستم.
> معدل دیپلمم:19/90 [emoji4] [emoji4] 
> معدل پیش 17/25[emoji51] [emoji51] 
> چون تازه شروع کردم روزانه 6-8 ساعت میخونم.



این تاپیک هایی که بهت لینکاشو میدم رو کامل کامل بخون...همه ی مشکلاتت در مورد نحوه ی خوندن...مرور و تستس و برنامه ریزی به کل حل میشه...مشکلیم داشتی من در خدمتم.....

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------


## nilooofar75

> این تاپیک هایی که بهت لینکاشو میدم رو کامل کامل بخون...همه ی مشکلاتت در مورد نحوه ی خوندن...مرور و تستس و برنامه ریزی به کل حل میشه...مشکلیم داشتی من در خدمتم.....
> 
> ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...
> 
> ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...
> 
> ...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::...
> 
> ...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 
> ...


ممنون

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

دقیقا وضعیت تو رو دارم

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## Saeed735

> دقیقا وضعیت تو رو دارم
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


همین تاپیکایی ک دادمو بخون...

----------


## nilooofar75

چون من میخوام قبل عید تموم کنم به نظرتون برنامه سنجش خوبه ؟
قلمچی هم خیلی کند پیش میره
البته سنجش ایرادایی داره تو برنامش

----------


## Saeed735

> چون من میخوام قبل عید تموم کنم به نظرتون برنامه سنجش خوبه ؟
> قلمچی هم خیلی کند پیش میره
> البته سنجش ایرادایی داره تو برنامش


خب با برنامه یس خودت پیش برو...یه برنامه ریزی کن و با اون پیش برو....سنجش یا قلم چی اینا هم خواستی برو ولی نه بخاطر برنامش بلکه بخاطر ازمونش....از ازمون جلو باش...ینی ازمون برای جمع بندی و مرورت بشه

----------


## nilooofar75

> خب با برنامه یس خودت پیش برو...یه برنامه ریزی کن و با اون پیش برو....سنجش یا قلم چی اینا هم خواستی برو ولی نه بخاطر برنامش بلکه بخاطر ازمونش....از ازمون جلو باش...ینی ازمون برای جمع بندی و مرورت بشه


نه آزمون نمیدم سوالاشو میگیرم،پارسال قلمچی میدادم هیچوقت به آزموناش نمیرسیدم،ترازام از 6500 اومد تا زیر 6000

----------


## roz87

> چون من میخوام قبل عید تموم کنم به نظرتون برنامه سنجش خوبه ؟
> قلمچی هم خیلی کند پیش میره
> البته سنجش ایرادایی داره تو برنامش


نیلوفر برنامه سنجش به نظرت سریع و تند نیست؟


Sent from my G630-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## nilooofar75

> نیلوفر برنامه سنجش به نظرت سریع و تند نیست؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my G630-U10 using Tapatalk


چرا خیلی سریعه 
یه ایراد دیگه هم که داره اینه که مثلا ادبیات هم سال دومه هم سوم هم پیش

----------


## hamed_habibi

حرفات خوب بود اما برنامه ریزی روزانت ضعیف بودو روبات وار....درمورد dvdباید بگم اتفاقا خیلی کاملا اما مشکل اینجاس بچه ها کم تست میزنن مثلا مسعودی تو پک فیزیکش نزدیک 1800تست میزنه خب یه دانش اموز باید دوبرابر اون تست بزنه تا مسلط شه وگرنه مسعودی ودبیرای فیزیک پرواز عالین ....من خودم اینارو دارم..فیزیک پایه ازمسعودی وپرواز وونونس..فیزیک پیش از پرواز جمع بندی مسعودی وپرواز ....زبان پرواز وشهاب اناری...عربی ازاده وترجمه پرواز...زیست فقط پرواز انصافا عالیه وکاملتر از هرمنبعی...ادبیات از پرواز بهترین مدرس ادبیاته من واسه ونوس رو دیدم خوب نبود...شیمی دوم وسوم پرواز وپیش موسسه حرف اخر...ریاضی منتخبی از مسعودی وپرواز ونوس وحرف اخر وجمع بندی مسعودی...دینی هم اصن dvdنمیخواد...راستی هندسه پرواز ومنتظری هم عالیه...

----------


## Saeed735

> حرفات خوب بود اما برنامه ریزی روزانت ضعیف بودو روبات وار....درمورد dvdباید بگم اتفاقا خیلی کاملا اما مشکل اینجاس بچه ها کم تست میزنن مثلا مسعودی تو پک فیزیکش نزدیک 1800تست میزنه خب یه دانش اموز باید دوبرابر اون تست بزنه تا مسلط شه وگرنه مسعودی ودبیرای فیزیک پرواز عالین ....من خودم اینارو دارم..فیزیک پایه ازمسعودی وپرواز وونونس..فیزیک پیش از پرواز جمع بندی مسعودی وپرواز ....زبان پرواز وشهاب اناری...عربی ازاده وترجمه پرواز...زیست فقط پرواز انصافا عالیه وکاملتر از هرمنبعی...ادبیات از پرواز بهترین مدرس ادبیاته من واسه ونوس رو دیدم خوب نبود...شیمی دوم وسوم پرواز وپیش موسسه حرف اخر...ریاضی منتخبی از مسعودی وپرواز ونوس وحرف اخر وجمع بندی مسعودی...دینی هم اصن dvdنمیخواد...راستی هندسه پرواز ومنتظری هم عالیه...


شما انگار تازه افتادین تو این راه....مطمن باش هیچ دی وی دی نمیتونه به اندازه ی یه کتاب اموزشی خوب کامل باشه..اینارو دیدم که میگم...

درمورد برنامه ی روزانه هم باید بگم که پست برنامه ریزی روزانه بعدا زده خواهد شد....من چیز خاصی در موردش نگفتم...بعد از این منتظر یه برنامه ریزی خوب باشین حتما...ولی زمانش نامشخصه...

----------


## hamed_habibi

نگفتم فقط dvdاما تاثیر داره...خیلیا با دیدن تنبل میشن اما من هم میبینم هم میخونم سرسال رفتم کلاس اقای اناری خودشون گفتن که توdvdباحوصله تر درس دادن ...اکثر مولفین کتابا dvdدارن که درکنارکتابشون یه منبع حسابیه....ازسرما وگرمای کلاس وهدررفتن وقت وفرصت مرورو.....منفعته

----------


## ali_12

سلام آقا سعید
ممنون از مطالب خوبتون
سعید جان امکانش هست تمام مطالبی که در مورد برنامه ریزی نوشتید همرو توی یک فایل پی دی اف بگذارید که بتونیم یک جا پرینت بگیریم
سپاس

Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام آقا سعید
> ممنون از مطالب خوبتون
> سعید جان امکانش هست تمام مطالبی که در مورد برنامه ریزی نوشتید همرو توی یک فایل پی دی اف بگذارید که بتونیم یک جا پرینت بگیریم
> سپاس
> 
> Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk


برید ابزارهای موضوع و کنترل +p رو بزنید تا پرینت گرفته بشه...

----------


## ali_12

سلام
واقعا اگر اینهارو اینجا ننویسم فکر میکنم بی انصافی کردم
من طی صحبت و مکالمه ی طولانی که با آقا سعید گل داشتم ایشون بدون هیچ چشم داشتی  به من خیلی کمک کردند.حتی به صورت ریز و بسیار جز یه جز به بنده برنامه دادند و  تازه خودشونم زحمت اسکن و ارسالشم کشیدند.واقعا جا داره اینجا از ایشون خیلی تشکر کنم که اینقدر بی منت کار میکنند و وقت میگذارند.کلی هم توی فروم مطلب خوب گذاشتن که من امروز پرینت گرفتم ازشون.خیلی نکات عالی از ایشون یاد گرفتم.امیدوارم همواره موفق و شاد و سلامت باشند و پربرکت

----------


## saeedkh76

اکثر رتبه های برتر مشاور خصوصی نداشتن

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> اگه سوال دیگه ای داشتین بگین در ضمن تاپیک کم کم کامل تر خواهد شد



سلام...

من 3تا مشکل بزرگ درسی دارم... :Yahoo (4): 

1-اول از همه برنامه ی راهبردی هست...من از بین تمام آزمونا  برنامه ی راهبردی کانونو بیشتر قبول دارم..اما هیچ آزمونی نمیدم...تاحالا هرچی خواستم خوندم و طبق برنامه ی راهبردی کانون پیش نرفتم...الان احساس میکنم برنامش یکم زیادی فشرده شده...نمیدونم اونایی رو که عقب موندمو جبران کنم یا طبق همین جدیدی ها پیش برم؟؟؟

از طرفی خودم هم نمیتونم یه برنامه ی بلند مدت برای خودم بریزم پس مجبورم به برنامه ی یه آزمون اعتماد کنم...این اولیش بود...

2-مثلا من یه فصل زیستو میخونم و این فصل 400 تا تست داره...اگر بخوام بر مباحث آزمون مسلط بشم باید سهم زیادی از این 400 تا تستو بزنم...اما مشکل اینه که هر فصلی از هر کتابی که  که میخونم تستای زیادی داره ...یه جور وسواس مطالعاتی بهم میگه همشو بزنم...اما وقت نمیشه...یه راه دیگم اینه که در بازه های مرور برای هر درس خونده شده تستاشو به تدریج بزنم.شما چه راه حلی پیشنهاد میدید؟؟؟

3-من تو خود برنامه ریزی هم مشکل دارم...نمیتونم اینطوری برنامه ریزی کنم که مثلا از ساعت 8 تا 10 صبح ریاضی میخونم...چون اونموقع مثلا حس خوندن ریاضی نیست یا اینکه یه اتفاقی میفته که من از برنامم جا میمونم...من تو هر ساعتی میتونم هر درسی رو بخونم به شرطی اونموقع حس خوندن اون درس باشه...واین هر روز تغییر میکنه....یه راه دیگه ای هم که برای برنامه ریزی پیشنهاد میشه اینه که مثلا بگم که من امروز 3 ساعت زیست میخونم و 2 ساعت ریاضی و...خب اینم گاهی برام مشکل زا میشه مثلا ممکنه یه درس بیشتر از اون زمان تعیین شده طول بکشه که باز هم براش میگن وقت جبرانی بذارین...به نظر شما کدوم یکی از این دو روش عاقلانه تر و منطقی تره؟؟؟

ممنون... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> سلام...
> 
> من 3تا مشکل بزرگ درسی دارم...
> 
> 1-اول از همه برنامه ی راهبردی هست...من از بین تمام آزمونا  برنامه ی راهبردی کانونو بیشتر قبول دارم..اما هیچ آزمونی نمیدم...تاحالا هرچی خواستم خوندم و طبق برنامه ی راهبردی کانون پیش نرفتم...الان احساس میکنم برنامش یکم زیادی فشرده شده...نمیدونم اونایی رو که عقب موندمو جبران کنم یا طبق همین جدیدی ها پیش برم؟؟؟
> 
> از طرفی خودم هم نمیتونم یه برنامه ی بلند مدت برای خودم بریزم پس مجبورم به برنامه ی یه آزمون اعتماد کنم...این اولیش بود...
> 
> 2-مثلا من یه فصل زیستو میخونم و این فصل 400 تا تست داره...اگر بخوام بر مباحث آزمون مسلط بشم باید سهم زیادی از این 400 تا تستو بزنم...اما مشکل اینه که هر فصلی از هر کتابی که  که میخونم تستای زیادی داره ...یه جور وسواس مطالعاتی بهم میگه همشو بزنم...اما وقت نمیشه...یه راه دیگم اینه که در بازه های مرور برای هر درس خونده شده تستاشو به تدریج بزنم.شما چه راه حلی پیشنهاد میدید؟؟؟
> ...


من مشاور نیستم ولی در حد یه دوست بهت میگم

واسه مشکل اولت اون مباحثی ک پیش نیاز نداره مثه اکثر عمومی ها و اینا خب با آزمون برو جلو اما اونایی ک پیش نیاز داره مثلا الان وسط فصل احتمالو میخواد آزمون بگیره خب باید مطالب قبلشو بخونی و بعدا با آزمون بری مثه آنالیز ترکیبی

واسه دومی هم تست ها رو به صورت مضرب بزن مثلا مضرب های دو یا سه یا ....
اینطوری کل فصلو پوشش دادی و بعدش هم برا مرور برو اونایی ک نزدی رو بعدا بزن

من فکر میکنم شما مشخص کن مثلا امروز باید سه ساعت فلان درسو بخونم ولی مشخص نکن از کی تا کی فقط مقید کن خودتو این سه ساعت خونده شه.بالاخره یه وقتی تو این روز پیدا میشه ک حس درس خوندنه اون درس بیاد دیگه

ایشالا ک مفید بوده باشه براتون

موفق باشی

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام...
> 
> من 3تا مشکل بزرگ درسی دارم...
> 
> 1-اول از همه برنامه ی راهبردی هست...من از بین تمام آزمونا  برنامه ی راهبردی کانونو بیشتر قبول دارم..اما هیچ آزمونی نمیدم...تاحالا هرچی خواستم خوندم و طبق برنامه ی راهبردی کانون پیش نرفتم...الان احساس میکنم برنامش یکم زیادی فشرده شده...نمیدونم اونایی رو که عقب موندمو جبران کنم یا طبق همین جدیدی ها پیش برم؟؟؟
> 
> از طرفی خودم هم نمیتونم یه برنامه ی بلند مدت برای خودم بریزم پس مجبورم به برنامه ی یه آزمون اعتماد کنم...این اولیش بود...
> 
> 2-مثلا من یه فصل زیستو میخونم و این فصل 400 تا تست داره...اگر بخوام بر مباحث آزمون مسلط بشم باید سهم زیادی از این 400 تا تستو بزنم...اما مشکل اینه که هر فصلی از هر کتابی که  که میخونم تستای زیادی داره ...یه جور وسواس مطالعاتی بهم میگه همشو بزنم...اما وقت نمیشه...یه راه دیگم اینه که در بازه های مرور برای هر درس خونده شده تستاشو به تدریج بزنم.شما چه راه حلی پیشنهاد میدید؟؟؟
> ...


1-جواب مشکل اولت...خب اگه طبق برنامه کانون پیش میری که به جبران فکر نکن..چون در اینده باز مباحث قبلی برای ازمون گذاشته شده و اونجا میتونی بخونی ولی پیشنهاد من ریختن یه برنامه ی بلند مدته...اما چطوری؟

ببینید من مثلا زیست رو مثال میزنم....3 کتاب زیست شناسی داری....یعنی دوم سوم پیش...جمعا 668 صفحه هستن(مثلا)....من میخوام تا اخر فروردین اینارو تموم کنم....ینی چند روز زمان دارم؟160 روز....خب 668 رو تقسیم میکنم به 160....تقریبا برای هر روز 4 صفحه میاد....من باید هر روز 4 صفحه بخونم تا بتونم فروردین ماه تموم کنم...خب...الان میام و برنامه ی ماهانه میریزم تا ببینم تا اخر این ماه چقدر اززیستم تموم میشه...میبینم که تا اخر ابان ماه 10 روز وقت دارم...میگم که هر روز قراره 4 صفحه بخونم...پس تو 10 روز میتونم 40 صفحه بخونم...40 صفحه میشه آخرهای فصل 4 ولی من چند صفحرم میذارم و میگم این ماه کل فصل 4 رو تموم میکنم...بعد اون زمان میرسه به برنامه ی کوتاه مدت و هفتگی...میگم فصل اول چند صفحس؟12 صفحه....خب پس من با روزی 4 صفحه میتونم 3 روزه این فصل رو تموم کنم....خب برای خوندن 4 صفحه از این فصل هر روز باید چقدر وقت بذارم؟به خودم میگم که من که قرار نیست فقط کتاب درسی بخونم...قراره یه کتاب کمک اموزشی هم بخونم...تازه قراره تعداد اندکی تست اموزشی هم بزنم....پس میام کتاب درسی رو باز میکنم...میبینم که در صفحه ی 4 مبحث پروتیین تموم شده...میرم اخر مبحث پروتیین رو توی کتاب کمک اموزشیم پیدا میکنم...میبینم که اونجا 10 صفحس...پس میگم من روز شنبه باید 10 صفحه بخونم...روز یکشنبه چی؟4 صفحه ی بعدی رو از روی کتاب درسیم میبینم...باز میام سراغ کتاب کمک اموزشیم و میبینم که این تو کتاب این مبحث 9 صفحه بود...و به همین ترتیب ادامه میدم...الان تقریبا میدونم که چی به چیه...به خودم میگم این فصل مطالبش سادس...برای خوندن روزی 4 صفحه از کتاب درسی که بشه تقریبا 10 صفحه از کتاب کمک اموزشیم من روزانه 2ونیم ساعت زیست تو برنامم میذارم....این 2 ونیم از کی تا کی باشه؟ببین مشخص کن این رو...مثلا بگو 8 تا 10 و نیم...شاید یه روزی در این زمان دوست نداشتی زیست بخونی..خب چیکار کنم؟ببین شاید عربی هم روزی 1 ساعت گذاشتی..اونم از ساعت 4 بعد از ظهر تا 5...دوست داری عربی بخونی....جاهاشونو عوض کن...یعنی چی؟بگو 8 تا 9 عربی میخونم...بعد برناممو ادامه میدم....وقتی رسیدم جای خود عربی(که خب صد درصد از ساعت 4 اومده جلوتر)به جاش زیست میخونیم  مثلا از ساعت 2ونیم تا 5 هم زیست میخونیم...


برای تست زنی هم وسواسو بذار کنار...تست ها باید تعدادیش حل بشن....نه همه...این لینکهایی که تو امضام هستو بخونی مشکلاتت حل میشه...

درمورد اینم بگم...گفتی یه درسو میگم 2 ساعت بخونم ولی شاید بیشتر شه...ببین اولا تو بالا گفتم که هر درسو چجوری حساب کن که هر روز چند ساعت بخونی...حالا اومد یه روزی شد که نتونستی برسی...ببین تو که قرار نیست صبح 7 بیدار شی تا شب 12 بکوب بخونی..مثلا سب ساعت 9 دیگه تموم شی...اونوقت میتونی چیزایی که نرسیدی رو بخونی...ببین تو مثلا روزی 2ونیم ساعت زیست داری و قراره تا صفحه ی 20 تموم شی...2ونیم ساعت تموم میشه و تو 17 تاشو تموم میکنی...ببین ادامه نده...چون برنامتو بهم میزنه...اون چند صفحرو بذار برای شب...درضمن جمعه ها هم یه چهار پنج ساعت کمتر بخون...ینی چی؟ببین مثلا هر روز 10 ساعت میخونی...جمعه ها 5 ساعت بخون...سه ساعتم بذار برای استراحت...و برای  جبران دروسی که تو شب هم نتونستی جبران کنی...

----------


## Saeed735

> من مشاور نیستم ولی در حد یه دوست بهت میگم
> 
> واسه مشکل اولت اون مباحثی ک پیش نیاز نداره مثه اکثر عمومی ها و اینا خب با آزمون برو جلو اما اونایی ک پیش نیاز داره مثلا الان وسط فصل احتمالو میخواد آزمون بگیره خب باید مطالب قبلشو بخونی و بعدا با آزمون بری مثه آنالیز ترکیبی
> 
> واسه دومی هم تست ها رو به صورت مضرب بزن مثلا مضرب های دو یا سه یا ....
> اینطوری کل فصلو پوشش دادی و بعدش هم برا مرور برو اونایی ک نزدی رو بعدا بزن
> 
> من فکر میکنم شما مشخص کن مثلا امروز باید سه ساعت فلان درسو بخونم ولی مشخص نکن از کی تا کی فقط مقید کن خودتو این سه ساعت خونده شه.بالاخره یه وقتی تو این روز پیدا میشه ک حس درس خوندنه اون درس بیاد دیگه
> 
> ...


نه عزیز..اگه دانش اموز برای خودش ساعت و محدوده تعیین نکنه میشینه میگه فلان درسو تا فلان جا میخونم...بعد دیدی شب شده و ایشون تازه فقط همون یه درسو خوندن...

----------


## dalia 1998

عالی بود مثل همیشه.
ممنون

----------


## zahra.2015

سلام 
من دانش آموز ریاضی هستم ک امسال قراره کنکور تجربی بده ب اجبار رفتم ریاضی و حالا ک شرایطم جور شده میخوام برم دنبال علاقمو پزشکی  مطالب اول تاپیکتونو خوندمو واقعا عالی بود همین ک زیست و بخش ب بخش فصل هاشو جدا کردین خودش عالیه
اما ی سوال اگه من اینجوری و ب این ترتیب بخوام بخونم میتونم همه درس هارو تاآخر اردیبهشت تموم کنم؟
ب نظرتون میتونم پزشکی قبول بشم؟
الان برای شروع دیر نیست؟
من تا الان واقعا شرایط درس نداشتم و از الان ب بعد این شرایط برام پیش اومده ب نظرتون تو این هشت ماه میشه موفق شد؟

----------


## farzad128

سلام مشاوره رایگان در سایت ما

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> اگه سوال دیگه ای داشتین بگین در ضمن تاپیک کم کم کامل تر خواهد شد



........

----------


## Saeed735

> عالی بود مثل همیشه.
> ممنون



...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...



به ترتیب و کامل خونده بشه....


خواهش میکنم

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام 
> من دانش آموز ریاضی هستم ک امسال قراره کنکور تجربی بده ب اجبار رفتم ریاضی و حالا ک شرایطم جور شده میخوام برم دنبال علاقمو پزشکی  مطالب اول تاپیکتونو خوندمو واقعا عالی بود همین ک زیست و بخش ب بخش فصل هاشو جدا کردین خودش عالیه
> اما ی سوال اگه من اینجوری و ب این ترتیب بخوام بخونم میتونم همه درس هارو تاآخر اردیبهشت تموم کنم؟
> ب نظرتون میتونم پزشکی قبول بشم؟
> الان برای شروع دیر نیست؟
> من تا الان واقعا شرایط درس نداشتم و از الان ب بعد این شرایط برام پیش اومده ب نظرتون تو این هشت ماه میشه موفق شد؟



سلام...اولا اینهارو به به ترتیب و کامل بخون....


...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...



دوما:الان اصلا دیر نیست و به اندازه ی کافی وقت وجود داره..تازه زیادهم هست....ولی باید یه چند تا نکترو رعایت کنی....برنامه ریزی خوب و منطقیاولشه...داشتن یه برنامه ریزی بلند مدت که تو چند پست قبلی در نقل قول ahoo توضیح دادم که چیه....داشتن یه برنامه ریزی روزانه خوب...ساعت مطالعه ی بالا....


بعدش باید هیچ وقت وسواس نداشته باشی....و سعی کنی سریع بری جلو...منظورم از سریع اینه که وقتی که به بیه درسی میدی عاقلانه باشه

----------


## zahra.2015

> سلام...اولا اینهارو به به ترتیب و کامل بخون....   ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::... ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::... ...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::... ...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...  ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...  ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...    دوما:الان اصلا دیر نیست و به اندازه ی کافی وقت وجود داره..تازه زیادهم هست....ولی باید یه چند تا نکترو رعایت کنی....برنامه ریزی خوب و منطقیاولشه...داشتن یه برنامه ریزی بلند مدت که تو چند پست قبلی در نقل قول ahoo توضیح دادم که چیه....داشتن یه برنامه ریزی روزانه خوب...ساعت مطالعه ی بالا....   بعدش باید هیچ وقت وسواس نداشته باشی....و سعی کنی سریع بری جلو...منظورم از سریع اینه که وقتی که به بیه درسی میدی عاقلانه باشه


   خب من اگه زیست ب روش شما بخونم یعنی همین بخش ب بخش میتونم موفق بشم مثا بخش اول زیست1 دو فصل اول و زیست سوم فصل5و زیست پیش فصل 1و2و8 اگه اینا رو اینجوری بخونم حالا برای زیست سوم فصل 5 و زیست پیش اون 3 تا فصل ب فصل دیگه ای نیاز نیس ینی من بدون خوندن بقیه فصل ها اینارو بخونم میفهمم و  این ک آیا کتاب و خیلی سبز کافیه ؟ من زیست برای درصد بالا میخوام اما توانایی خرید کتاب دیگه ای ندارم

----------


## Saeed735

> خب من اگه زیست ب روش شما بخونم یعنی همین بخش ب بخش میتونم موفق بشم مثا بخش اول زیست1 دو فصل اول و زیست سوم فصل5و زیست پیش فصل 1و2و8 اگه اینا رو اینجوری بخونم حالا برای زیست سوم فصل 5 و زیست پیش اون 3 تا فصل ب فصل دیگه ای نیاز نیس ینی من بدون خوندن بقیه فصل ها اینارو بخونم میفهمم و  این ک آیا کتاب و خیلی سبز کافیه ؟ من زیست برای درصد بالا میخوام اما توانایی خرید کتاب دیگه ای ندارم


اینطوری بخونی یا اینطوری نخونی زیاد فرقی نداره...اینطوری بخونی یکمی بهت منفعت داره هیچ ضرری هم نداره...


خیلی سبز درسنامه هاش کافیه تقریبا تست هاشم برای کسب درصدی مثل 50 کافیه..برای بیشتر باید کتب دیگه هم بزنید...مثل الگو

----------


## zahra.2015

الگو یا گاج ؟تا عید فقط خیلی سبز بخونم البته چاپ پارسال کتابام و بعد عید از فروردین گاج یا الگو بخونم امیدی هست درصد بالا بگیرم آخه من هنوز شروع نکردم توروخدا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Saeed735

> الگو یا گاج ؟تا عید فقط خیلی سبز بخونم البته چاپ پارسال کتابام و بعد عید از فروردین گاج یا الگو بخونم امیدی هست درصد بالا بگیرم آخه من هنوز شروع نکردم توروخدا راهنماییم کنید


نه گاج زیاد سطحش بالا نیست..حتما الگو کار کنین...

----------


## zahra.2015

من باید تا کی درس هارو تموم کنم البته منظورم فقط زیست

----------


## saeedkh76

> من باید تا کی درس هارو تموم کنم البته منظورم فقط زیست


برای تموم کردن درسا عجله نداشته باش
هدفت یادگیری مفهومی و تسلط باشه
شما یک ماه برا جمع بندی وقت دارید پس نگران نباشید

----------


## Saeed735

> من باید تا کی درس هارو تموم کنم البته منظورم فقط زیست


یه برنامه معقولانه بریزید ببینید کی میتونید دیگه....برای هر کسی فرق میکنه...ولی تا اواسط خرداد تموم کن

----------


## Saeed735

اگه سوالی بود نقل قولم کنید

----------


## Saeed735

آپ

----------


## MeysAM1999

*UP!*

----------


## saradream

من  دانشجوی سال اخر دانشگاه روزانه هستمو تا پایان شهریور96انشالله تمام میکنم و امسال فقط روزی4ساعت میتونم بخونم و از مهر 96 کلا وقتم ازاد میشه،  خواستم بپرسم امکانش هست سال 97 کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم برای پزشکی(میدونم  روزانه نمیشه برای شبانه یا ازاد پزشکی)؟معدل سال سوم نهایی ام 18.94بوده و  معدل کل سال سومم بالای 19یه...از نظر شما با این وقت کمم برای مطالعهمیتونم پزشکی قبول بشم؟

----------


## fatish

سلام.من چطور میتونم باsaeed735صحبت کنم؟از طیق انجمن هرکار میکنم نمیشه.لطفا اگه ایمیلی ادرس تلگرامی چیزی دارن بهم بدین.

----------


## Roya76

سلام خسته نباشید همه تاپیک ها رو خوندم عالی بود 
فقط یه سوال داشتم من فارغ التحصیلم به نظرتون برنامه قلم چی بررای من مناسبه؟

----------


## INFERNAL

> سلام خسته نباشید همه تاپیک ها رو خوندم عالی بود 
> فقط یه سوال داشتم من فارغ التحصیلم به نظرتون برنامه قلم چی بررای من مناسبه؟


آره مناسبه،فقط باید اونو واسه خودت شخصی سازی کنی

----------


## violinist

> سلام خسته نباشید همه تاپیک ها رو خوندم عالی بود 
> فقط یه سوال داشتم من فارغ التحصیلم به نظرتون برنامه قلم چی بررای من مناسبه؟


خیلی راجع به این موضوع تحقیق کردم

باخیال راحت برنامه ی کانون رو پیش بگیرید و برید جلو

فقط سعی کنید هر آزمون چند قدمی از بودجه بندی ها جلو بزنید چون وقتتون زیاد هستو بودجه بندی کم(البته اوایل) اواخر دیگه متناسب میشه

چون برنامه ی قلم چی برای یه دانش آموزه برا همون در نظر گرفتنشون

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed735


اگه سوالی بود نقل قولم کنید


سلام 

یه سوال اول کاری دارم؛ مطالب از خودتون بود یا کپی ؟ اگر از خودتونِ بگین استفاده کنیم ازتون؛ اگر کپیه لینک بدین بریم از طرف استفاده کنیم... به نظر مشاورِ قابلی میاد 

خب برم سرِ اصلِ مطلب...

1. 

من که امسال پشت کنکور موندم و فارغ از تحصیلم. در موردِ وضعیتم بگم که پارسال متوسط بودم؛ امسال میخوام خیلی قوی شم؛ متوسط؛ نه به معنای شوت و نه به معنای قوی  میانگین 30-40

پارسال رو عمومیا تمرکزم زیاد بود و درصدام خوب بود... خیلی بهتر از اختصاصیام در واقع... حالا برام سوال پیش اومده که امسال چیکار کنم ؟

الان یکی دو ماهه دارم میخونم کمو بیش؛ ولی همه ی تمرکزم رو اختصاصیامه... صبا زیست؛ ظهر شیمی؛ عصر هم زوج درسِ فیزیک و ریاضی. و عمومی هیچ نقشی نداره.

میخواستم کامل بحثِ عمومی رو بندازم به عید و بعد از اون؛ چون به نظرم توش خیلی مسلطم و قوی ام و نیازی نیست الان الکی وقت بزارم و دوباره بعدا زور بزنم یادم بیاد... ولی یکی از دوستام نقدم کرد؛

گفت شما پارسال زورتو زدی و درصدتو بردی بالا؛ حالا بخوای بزاری کنار و بخوای عید بری سراغش؛ رسیدن به اون درصد برات خیلی سخت میشه و از صفر حساب میشی... چه کنم ؟

حرفش منطقی بود ولی وقتی فکر میکنم میبینم که من کلِ دینی رو توی 2-3 هفته ی عید روزانه 3-4 ساعت خوندم و درصدِ خوبی ام زدم؛ الکی الان برا چی وقت هدر بدم ؟ میزارم مثلِ پارسال و دوباره مسلط میشم بهش دم دمای عید...

شما راهکارت چیه ؟ الانم وقت بزارم روش یا موکول کنم به عید و بعد از اون ؟ ( مشکلی از بابتِ فشارِ اختصاصیام ندارم؛ تا الان که مشکلی نبوده و دارم کارمو ادامه میدم؛ فرقی ام نداره عمومی بخونم یا نه؛ فقط میخوام بدونم این که بعدا عمومیارو همرو نزدیکای کنکور جمع کنم اشکالی داره ؟ چون بالاخره یه دور خوندم و مسلط هستم میپرسم. )

2.

درسامو کی تموم کنم ؟ 

 با توجه به اینکه فارغ از مدرسم؛ بهترین زمان برای تموم کردنِ اختصاصیا کِیه ؟ عید یا دو ماه بعد از عید ؟

.

شیوه ی کاریمم اینه که فعلا یک دور مفصل و سفت و سخت روی مفهومِ دروس تمرکز میکنم و زیاد مرور ندارم؛ از این جهت پرسیدم کِی تموم کنم که اگر عید تموم شه مرورم بیشتر میشه و اگر بعد از عید تموم کنم باید الان مرور هم به برنامم اضافه کنم. نظرتون ؟ 

3. 

ازمون بدم یا نه ؟ 

پارسال به خاطر دو بار از ازمون عقب موندن برنامم به هم ریخت و همه چیو ماس مالی کردم و دادیم رفت  امسال از ترسِ پارسالم که شده نرفتم سمتِ ازمونو با همین برنامه خودم پیش میرم 

به نظرم برنامه قلم چی بم نمیخوره؛ نه به برنامم نه به نحوه ی درس خوندنم نه سوالاتش. تنها هدفِ من کنکورِ و نمیخوام به خاطرِ رسیدن به ازمون از یه مبحثی چشم پوشی کنم. اخه بخوام با ازمون پیش برم کم میارم... چون عمومی تعطیلم کلا؛ اختصاصیای قلم چیم جالب نی همچین  همش تکرارِ و تکرار... بحثِ دیگشم اینه که بازم بش نمیرسم ... یه جا میزنم جلو و یه جا میوفتم عقب... اخه اماری که کلا تو 4 ساعت جمع میشه رو برا چی باید الان با ازمون بخونم و اونوقت وقت از حرکت شناسی و شیمی دو بزنم تا به ازمون برسم ؟

اصن چیکار کنم من ؟

تچکــر.*

----------


## hg96

up

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

ممنون که این تاپیک رو بالا آوردید، مفید بود

----------


## mona.km

سلام ثبت نام کنکور 98 کی شروع میشه؟من توی ثبت نام کنکور 98 تحصیلیکو خوندم زده اوایل بهمن که بعد توی خبرا اومده 24 بهمن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Parygoli

> *
>  منم کرمانشاهی ام مشاورت احیانا آقای افشاریان نبود؟؟؟*


سلام آقای پرتویی رو میشناسین؟؟کارش خوبه؟؟

----------


## Khali

Up

----------

